# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/01 - THE BEAST IS BACK IN TOWN



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

No mention of Heyman anywhere.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chrome said:


> No mention of Heyman anywhere.


Yeah, was just about to say this too. Unless they are having Brock 'destroy' someone, it'd be weird if Heyman isn't there TBH. Unless they are keeping from announcing it yet because of his contract situation. Even with that, i'm sure they are negotiating and can get Heyman to do an appearance.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Brock is coming to RAW this week?

Smack what? down who?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

So will they be addressing the elephant in the room I wonder :brock :lenny2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Green Light said:


> So will they be addressing the elephant in the room I wonder :brock :lenny2


That is why i was kinda looking forward to Heyman's first promo TBH, just to see if he mentions it and what spin he puts on it, but no idea if he's even going to be there atm.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

@The Batman :cudi 

I'm happy to see Brock return to build hype for his SummerSlam showdown against Orton. The Beast should have a ton of heat on him from the live crowd in ATL. I want Heyman there too! It's been a while since we've been blessed with a Paul Heyman promo on live WWE TV.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

"Steroid city... steroid city....steroid city" 

C'mon people give it to Brock. If he's not going to be punished by the powers that be, then he has to cop a bit of shit from the crowd over this.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Brock destroys Heath Slater again. 

Calling it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm hoping the chinless Jobber Supreme gets himself a piece of the :brock. :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Looking forward to see what they have planned for the Rollins/Balor feud. They only have three shows in total before SummerSlam to build it and they have no history together so it will be interesting to see what way they go with it.

Also wondering what Reigns will be doing since I think they will no doubt put him in a match at SummerSlam.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I guess Reigns will step up to challenge Strowman heading into SummerSlam.

:loweringangle


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Well.

RAW last week was extremely good, to the point I thought it wasn't even RAW that I was watching :bosque Having said that, there's NO WAY next monday is gonna be just as good, but if they manage to somehow put together an episode that is just as half as good, I'll be honestly impressed.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

TKOW said:


> I guess Reigns will step up to challenge Strowman heading into SummerSlam.
> 
> :loweringangle


Yeah that's not happening.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing Rollins and Balor come face to face this week.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

JimCornette said:


> "Steroid city... steroid city....steroid city"
> 
> C'mon people give it to Brock. If he's not going to be punished by the powers that be, then he has to cop a bit of shit from the crowd over this.


I would be very disappointed in the Atlanta crowd if they didn't start a chant like that after everything that's happened. :lol

And I want them to do that so I can see what Brock's reaction would be. Bet it would be epic and lol-worthy.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Hoping we get a strong build to SummerSlam. This may be the last month where I have the time to watch everything WWE is throwing at us. With football season and the new TV season coming in the fall I just don't see how I can manage the time to watch 2 PPV's a month, RAW, SD, and NXT.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

What I'd like to see happen on Raw tomorrow: James Ellsworth vs Lesnar, where Ellsworth does his "any man with 2 hands has a fighting chance" schtick again prior to the match

What probably will happen on Raw tomorrow: Slater shows up and does his ‪#‎SignHeathSlater‬ campaign, only for Lesnar to come in and destroy him


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

TKOW said:


> I guess Reigns will step up to challenge Strowman heading into SummerSlam.
> 
> :loweringangle


:hutz

:canunot

Only a matter of time tho TBH.......


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Really hoping they continue the quality from last week. I am not optimistic that shall happen.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

American_Nightmare said:


> What probably will happen on Raw tomorrow: Slater shows up and does his ‪#‎SignHeathSlater‬ campaign, only for Lesnar to come in and destroy him


I think they will do that with a free agent that will join RAW, Lesnar has been drafted already. I think they will probably do a highlight reel with Lesnar just like they did with Orton with Jericho taking the place of Heyman to hype the match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

First off, there is no way they can match last week. But they don’t need to worry about that. They just need to continue off the good momentum they built last week.

We have the women’s, tag team, and main event scene clear going forward. What I want to scene is what happens with Reigns, Cesaro, Owens, Rusev, Zayn, Jericho, etc.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I'd like to see Rusev begin feuding with Darren Young, and Rusev drops the belt to Young at SummerSlam, I think will use this "upset Cesaro" thing to turn him heel and begins a feud with Sami Zayn since Apollo Crews is on SmackDown, and my ideal feud for Reigns right now is with Jericho.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Why is his roided up, pitiful excuse for a human being ass on Raw when Orton is on Smackdown? Ugh!


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Mysterious Rhythm said:


> Why is his roided up, pitiful excuse for a human being ass on Raw when Orton is on Smackdown? Ugh!


I think that they'll have Orton appear on the go home Raw for a SummerSlam contract signing.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing Brock.

Seth/Finn buildup to Summerslam. More Sasha/Charlotte. I'm interested in seeing where they go with Reigns too.

Hopefully it'll be as good as last week's Raw.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mysterious Rhythm said:


> Why is his roided up, pitiful excuse for a human being ass on Raw when Orton is on Smackdown? Ugh!


Brock should have been on no brand and just a special attraction where he can feud with anyone from either show


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

James Ellsworth vs Lesnar please, and have Ellsworth do his "any man with 2 hands has a fighting chance" schtick again.

I've gotten over the Strowman thing and now I need something else to laugh about.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

With Braun and Brock I just hope they don't put either of them in a match with Reigns or Rusev. With Brock in particular I hope they don't feed him Braun in a match either. You can have them face someone like Big Show, Mark Henry, Sheamus or some local jobber instead.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Mysterious Rhythm said:


> *Why is his roided up, pitiful excuse for a human being ass on Raw* when Orton is on Smackdown? Ugh!












Because.... *DEAL WITH IT.*

That's why.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

American_Nightmare said:


> James Ellsworth vs Lesnar please, and have Ellsworth do his "any man with 2 hands has a fighting chance" schtick again.
> 
> I've gotten over the Strowman thing and now I need something else to laugh about.


That wouldn't be such a bad idea at all. Have Ellsworth giving another opportunity at a WWE contract by having to fight Brock Lesnar.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It would be marvelous to see The New Day actually wrestle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I realized last week that the Brand Split killed my interest in wrestling again.
After 2002, this is the second time.
They try to force people who already get tired of the product to watch twice as much as they usually would and did. It cannot work.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The vanilla gorilla is back on Raw :booklel. Hopefully there's some steroid chants and some signs.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The Beast is back!:mark:

Paul better be there, too.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:brock :Brock :brock

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I'd really like to think that the WWE can keep up the Raw momentum following last weeks impressive show but I feel they will just blow their load on the Lesnar segment and the rest will be some sort of after thought


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The Patriot Way said:


> The Beast is back!:mark:
> 
> Paul better be there, too.





Spoiler: WELL, IT'S A SPOILER



He's there too


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Spoiler: Raw spoiler



Jinder Mahal is in Atlanta, Georgia and will be at tonight's Raw.



.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Time to start getting ready for Raw


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

Hella curious where Roman goes now. I predict a short Braun feud.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Even Flow said:


> Spoiler: Raw spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:WOO



deanambroselover said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw


Way ahead of you :liquor


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

A God-tier Heyman promo and Bork fatally maiming someone will be the only way this Raw beats last week's. Make it happen, Vince.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW trying to string together consecutive quality shows. This would be nearly as impressive as Johnny Vander Meer's back-to-back no hitters.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Tiger Driver '91 said:


> Hella curious where Roman goes now. *I predict a short Braun feud.*


#WWELogic #TrainWRECK #CrazyOldBastardMcMahon


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> :WOO
> 
> 
> 
> Way ahead of you :liquor


Will you make it for tonight lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

deanambroselover said:


> Will you make it for tonight lol


Don't worry about me, I'm a trained professional :grapes

:liquor


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Probably the first time in years where I've been looking forward to back-to-back Raw shows. Hopefully Anderson & Gallows get a title match at Summerslam :fingerscrossed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW tonight!Drink it in, maaaannn. :liquor


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Another thing, I really hope both Steph/Foley stay out of the Rollins/Balor feud. Steph/Shane did it well when it came to Rollins/Reigns and Rollins/Ambrose, they just stepped in to announce matches in a couple of occasions but overall they gave them stage to do their thing. I hope they do the same with Rollins/Balor.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Even Flow said:


> Spoiler: Raw spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Shit, last week Raw is awesome for nearly 3 hrs and when I go I get this. fpalm


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

How good is the new RAW theme song? I can't remember a quality hype theme as good as this since Across The Nation.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I know we will see more of Stephanie and Mick tonight but I just hope for the most part they stay out of the action. Just announce the matches and we’ll be good to go.

Very interested to see what they do with all the guys who aren’t challenging for a belt like Reigns, Jericho, Owens, Zayn, Cesaro, Rusev, etc.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I really enjoyed last week's Raw, i quite like the new theme song, i quite liked the red lighting and setting they have introduced.

Yeah, i quite fucking like it. Still would prefer Owens and Rusev for that matter higher up by now tho TBH.

WTF is going on :hutz

Watch it be back to shit this week. :batista3

But hey, :brock is back.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So ready for Monday Night Rollins


----------



## KyloRen (Jun 25, 2016)

Stoked for the Borky Bork!


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Only way to watch RAW. Get it down ya gullet peeps.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Reigns v Owens would do me for a feud :banderas make it happen WWE


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

In Punk We Trust said:


> Reigns v Owens would do me for a feud :banderas make it happen WWE


Yep. Reigns/Owens feud needs to happen.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Its time for Balor to cut a promo tonight. We'll know if hes a future star or the next Fandango.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Christian returns tonight is he gonna ask for one more match


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

deanambroselover said:


> Christian returns tonight is he gonna ask for one more match


Yup, he'll ask to be put in the Lesnar/Orton match to prove he's the GOAT.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

New Day vs The Club has been announced for today. Only two of New Day can be at ringside, however.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Actually looks the Christian stuff was BS. Someone on my timeline retweeted it. SORRY GUYS.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't care about Brock at all, my least anticipated part of the show tonight.

I'm more interested in Rollins vs Balor buildup tbh. And also seeing what they do with Roman Reigns.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't care about Brock at all, my least anticipated part of the show tonight.
> 
> I'm more interested in Rollins vs Balor buildup tbh. And also seeing what they do with Roman Reigns.


Same here, that's what I am looking forward to the most. Have little interest in Brock or his match.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I wonder if Roman vs Owens or Roman vs Jericho will be set up tonight? As long as Roman is on his Punishment tour, it'd help Owens to get put over. A solid build up and Owens getting a win over another top guy(first Cena) would help him along to the main event.

Hopefully Rusev gets a nice match up at Summerslam. Would like to see the dude get a chance at having a great match on a big stage. Has Cesaro and Rusev feuded yet? I don't believe they did, but then again, my memory is shitty :lol


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

We all know Roman is in the doghouse. What we don't know is how long WWE plans to keep him in there. I have a feeling he will feud with Braun at Summerslam and lose clean to him.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

how long until Raw start? im in florida


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> We all know Roman is in the doghouse. What we don't know is how long WWE plans to keep him in there. I have a feeling he will feud with Braun at Summerslam and lose clean to him.












Not only would Roman be on punishment, but he would end up having the worst match of his career :lmao Dude, that match would do NOTHING for Braun. Having a shitty match won't elevate his stock. Even in a gimmicky match, I worry how Braun will deliver. I guess Roman can get tossed around the whole match and bump, but I doubt that will entertain anyone unless a miracle happens.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

XxPunisherxX said:


> Not only would Roman be on punishment, but he would end up having the worst match of his career :lmao Dude, that match would do NOTHING for Braun. Having a shitty match won't elevate his stock. Even in a gimmicky match, I worry how Braun will deliver. I guess Roman can get tossed around the whole match and bump, but I doubt that will entertain anyone unless a miracle happens.


Probably not. The goal would be to simply get Braun over as a monster. But it would be a dumb move on WWE's part because they would alienate their casual fan base who like Reigns.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't care about Brock at all, my least anticipated part of the show tonight.
> 
> I'm more interested in Rollins vs Balor buildup tbh. And also seeing what they do with Roman Reigns.


^This. So much this.

I have zero interest in the roid monkey at this point, and quite frankly wish that Paul Heyman would stop wasting his talents on Brock and move on to something worthwhile. 

The Rollins/Balor build, the intrigue surrounding Reigns, and the Women's Title scene are FAR more interesting.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> We all know Roman is in the doghouse. What we don't know is how long WWE plans to keep him in there. I have a feeling he will feud with Braun at Summerslam and lose clean to him.


Even Roman doesn't deserve that :lol

I don't know why they insist on pushing Braun, he's not even a good monster...


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I'd much rather Roman put over Owens. Dude is primed for that next step to the main event. Great mic skills, confident in his character work, delivers in matches, his look matches his persona etc. Going over someone who was as protected as Roman would do so much for him. I think WWE should be selective in who they give such a rub to. No need to waste this opportunity in making him job to just anyone.

Plus, I think the feud would be fun. I remember how hyped the fans were that time when Roman and Owens had that staredown and fight on Raw.






I think it would get fun heat. Especially when Roman is a walking heater and Owens is so loved.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Interested to see how they will present Rollins/Balor going forward. Was surprised that this is the route they are going and kinda intrigued to see what they have planned and how they plan on presenting each guy in this feud.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

just going to say it, last weeks raw was a fluke, theres no way in hell this raw will be good, its going back to the same stale crap


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Can't wait for Rollins/Balor to fued over who's wrestled all over the world more.

Ugh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cipher said:


> Can't wait for Rollins/Balor to fued over who's wrestled all over the world more.
> 
> Ugh.


They won't feud over that. That's easily Balor. Besides, you don't have to watch it all, actually.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Good evening everyone.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Don't normally watch the pre-show but just switched it on and they had a nice advert for what I believed to be the CWC, but it was actually for the cruiserweight division coming to Raw. Wonder how many of the CWC participants they will actually bring to Raw as a part of the cruiserweight division?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

For those of us that are watching USA network before this shit starts, just how hot is Sophia Vergara?

I think a serious debate needs to be had as to whether or not she is the hottest woman alive. I think she actually is.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Just googled up this Sophia Vergara.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

T0M said:


> For those of us that are watching USA network before this shit starts, just how hot is Sophia Vergara?
> 
> I think a serious debate needs to be had as to whether or not she is the hottest woman alive. I think she actually is.


She's pretty fucken hot. Dat ass in high heels is definitely top five.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

her voice maybe annoying as hell, but damn she is stunning


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Roids is back lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh.. Help me, it's Monday already again isn't it? Excuse me, I have to prepare for Raw


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

What the fuck is Bork doing on RAW when he's supposed to be working with Orton?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Sasha Banks is such a natural heel.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lets hope we can get two good Raws in a row


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus new day vs the club again


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

O'Neill vs. Young.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Balor / Rollins double turn between now and Summerslam?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Syringe city comes to raw


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Prepped for RAW tonight family


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A little jojo booty before RAW


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Is it that time of week again? 

Hopefully an episode in similar vein to last week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'mon RAW. Don't disappoint this week.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And here...we...go!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Well it didnt take long for Raw to have recaps lol


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> A little jojo booty before RAW


Bro, stop. It's too much.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go, pretty cool promos.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I will :mark: so hard if James Elsworth is there tonight


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

The "Last Week" thing hopefully isn't here to stay.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DeeGuy said:


> I will :mark: so hard if James Elsworth is there tonight


JAMES the GOAT.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> A little jojo booty before RAW


I could sit on her posterior as she transports me to various places.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

At least Roman has a cool beard now.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

WWE are obsessed with Flo Rida :ha


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The best part of WWE is quickly becoming the WC WTF Moments videos.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Cringe music on the recap.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DeeGuy said:


> Is it that time of week again?
> 
> Hopefully an episode in similar vein to last week.


Its 










hopefulliy its


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Universal Championship still is lol worthy.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the more i hear the raw theme the more i like it

HOLY SHIT PYRO


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This song / intro is the first one that hasn't sucked ass in 10 years.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

DeeGuy said:


> I will :mark: so hard if James Elsworth is there tonight


I'd love Brock to bump into him backstage and F5 him through a wall or something.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Bruh, this new theme goes! I like it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sasha was last in the opening video instead of Reigns. That's a change. I guess they really going to push her.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Is Harper coming back in August, after Summerslam? And if so, is he headed to SD?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> A little jojo booty before RAW


I agree she's just about perfect. :yum:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> A little jojo booty before RAW


How is she not married


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Raws new theme growing on me


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

2004 rock music for the lose.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I really wish Cole would stop saying "boss time".


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Arena looks packed.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sweet, Steph aint starting the show.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Are gonna get a fucking look at this UNIVERSAL CHAMPIONSHIP or what?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Still maintain that, while the new theme is better than the last, it's still not good, IMO. Step in the right direction, at least.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Title look so good on her.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I can't stand Shinedown.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sasha starting the show? Road Warrior Animal's head just exploded.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Sasha opening Raw? :rockwut


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

I like the recap to start the show. Continuity is crucial.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

"WWE RAW Broadcasting Facility"

It's still just a table, Cole.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's Legit Weight Loss.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sh*t, Charlotte looks 7ft over Sasha in that Summerslam graphic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No JBL on commentary.

:drose


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Boss is here!


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Sasha still with the best theme in the game.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

My girl Sasha starting us off.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

At least someone new is opening raw with a promo


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> I really wish Cole would stop saying "boss time".


I wish Cole would stop saying a lot of things...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I like how Cole calls it a broadcast facility. It's just a damn announce table.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Last night Cole? LOL


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

That belt is about as long as banks is tall.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sweet, the BOSS starting the show. Inb4 Stephanie interrupts and fucks it up.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sasha's my girl but I don't want to hear another generic promo from her.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The best women in the business today. The WWE Women's Champion, "The Boss" Sasha Banks!:mark:


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Sh*t, Charlotte looks 7ft over Sasha in that Summerslam graphic.



Said the exact thing when I saw it lol


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

T0M said:


> Bro, stop. It's too much.


I would love to see her twerk naked


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> A little jojo booty before RAW


Jojo knows exactly what she's doing to us. And it's working.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Boss starting the show


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

But WF told me Sasha wasn't over! :lmao


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

YestleMania said:


> Sasha still with the best theme in the game.


Best theme music, yes. But she also has the charisma of an old shoe and terrible mic skills.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

BAH GOD THE BOSS IS IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

I hate Sasha Bank's voice. Bad.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

YestleMania said:


> Sasha still with the best theme in the game.


I like Nakamura's and Paiges better. But hers is up there


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

She's nervous as hell.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Sasha ain't comfortable on the mic in main roster


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

I'd just like to mention how nice it is to have the red ropes back on Raw.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

You deserve it chants? ogba


She's been wrestling since 2010...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Does Shinedown sing the theme it sounds like them? And if not the singer does sound familiar.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

You deserve it chants are getting cringey tbh


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> A little jojo booty before RAW


Drop Dead Gorgeous.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lothario said:


> But WF told me Sasha wasn't over! :lmao


Anyone that claims that is lying to themselves, the crowds were always chanting for Sasha during other women's matches.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Someone gif that redheaded kid giving the thumbs down. :lol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

She said becunt.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> They won't feud over that. That's easily Balor. Besides, you don't have to watch it all, actually.


Come on, brother. We both know how bad and dry the storylines are these days. If not that it'll just be them saying how great the match will be.

Sure the match will be great, but what's the point if there's no heat?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Battle of the tepid promos. :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Very boring promo so far, hope it picks off. Great to see them give the women the opening segment, though.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Charlotte doing the Maryse "Talk to the Hand" move.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Does Shinedown sing the theme it sounds like them? And if not the singer does sound familiar.


It's them.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Sasha can't talk. Awful.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Charlotte's music would be great in a club when you're fucked off your face.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol There was a fly.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I thought Sasha was a good promo? She sounded like a robot and was fumbling her words.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Are they gonna wrestle? They are in their gear for some reason.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Crowd sounds hyped tonight, which is a nice change of pace for an Atlanta crowd.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"There was a fly." Okay.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Sasha is downright terrible on the mic. Idk if she's always been this bad, but Jesus...


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

I really wish they'd let people cut promos in street clothes again. Are you tryna tell me they spend all night dressed like that?


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Does Shinedown sing the theme it sounds like them? And if not the singer does sound familiar.


It's Hanson. 
;-)


----------



## wwf (Oct 27, 2015)

Bork Laser needs to come in and take these bitches to suplex city


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

DeeGuy said:


> You deserve it chants? ogba
> 
> 
> She's been wrestling since 2010...


I'd say six years is a sufficient amount of paying your dues. This isn't 1985 anymore. The world moves faster ya know.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

That promo of Sasha's was painful.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Sasha has like half the swagger of Nikki and half the mic skills as charlotte. I like her but shes way overhyped.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

:flair


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Why would you ever open RAW with this shit segment?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Charlotte looks good in red.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> I like Nakamura's and Paiges better. But hers is up there


Paige's is amazing as well, I agree. Bray Wyatt's deserves a mention for me too.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

A fly? Fuck you. Who writes this shit. 

Why is this opening Monday Night Raw.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Sasha on the mic makes Charlotte sound like the next coming of the Rock.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Sasha's getting exposed lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

It sounds like Charlotte said "the Berry best".


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Sasha was off TV too long and got rusty. Takes time to overcome that, as well as her emotions. She'll get more comfortable on the mic and get back to form. No worries.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

One of the biggest mysteries on my life.. Why does people likes Sasha so much? Why people give a fuck about the divas? This is dreadful.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

"just becun" haha... banks needs to go back to nxt where she can just wrestler and keep her mouth shut


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Sasha's forehead











She shouldn't part her hair like that , it accentuates that big ass forehead


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wonder if Charlotte looks more like his mom Ric or his dad, whoever that is.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This is horrible... please stop it. Let them just fight.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

JERICHO! :mark:


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Charlotte is great on the mic. There, I said it.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Alright with "sweetheart".


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

This is dull, boring and predictable....for the love of god, I'm hoping someone throws a pie...


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Damn nice burn by Sasha.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh my god jericho


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL Sasha calling Charlotte out.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Take a shot each time one of these women say sweetheart. You'll be fucking dead before 8:30.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Damn, Sasha! Lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THANK YOU JERIGOAT


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

These shots.:lol And now Jericho:lol

Fuckeryyyy


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL @ Sasha and her one night stand comment about Ric ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Can we get Stephanie out there please?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

And the diss of the year goes to :maury


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Finally someone that can cut a promo :mark:


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Does Shinedown sing the theme it sounds like them? And if not the singer does sound familiar.


Yes it's Shinedown and they're awful.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Damn, shots being fired.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*BURN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jericho here to save the segment ! Drink it in maaaaan.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Charlotte's a no night stand.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho telling the women to shut the fuck up.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> A little jojo booty before RAW



Jesus H


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Jericho saving this fucking shit. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*QUIET!*


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

thank god for jericho.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Aw, shit! :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

ChicagoFit said:


> It's Hanson.
> ;-)


I hope this doesn't make me sound too stupid but who is Hansen? :serious:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Never before have I been so happy to see Chris Jericho.. Never.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol Jericho


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:ha

Sasha wins!


----------



## GWB_Sparta (Jul 25, 2016)

Why the hell is Jericho getting involved in a women's segment


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris Jericho the Goat himself !!!!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Heel Jericho coming out to save the day.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Jericho vs Charlotte vs Sasha feud :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The Power that Be said:


> Sasha's forehead :LOL
> 
> 
> 
> She shouldn't part her hair like that , it accentuates that big ass forehead


Lol, yeah. I thought she was balding when I first saw her. 

Lol Sasha needs to stop with the way she delivers her promos. It's cringeworthy.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Jericho to save this segment....someone had to. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So a mixed tag match.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Jericho saying what we're all thinking.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is Jericho growing a mustache WTF


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

JeriGOAT


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> A little jojo booty before RAW


I think this picture needs to be quoted a hundred times throughout Raw.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

witchblade000 said:


> Can we get Stephanie out there please?


yes sooner the better


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Take a shot everytime someone says "Sweetheart" :kobe5


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Lemme guess, its gonna be a mixed tag team match coming up...


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Sasha and Flair had a great exchange. Love heel Jericho too :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Here comes a mix tag match


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This almost feels like a Vince told Jericho to run out and save the segment.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Jericho asskissing again, what he does best these days lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected] FFS!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jericho has to interrupt the virtuoso promo battle.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

the_hound said:


> oh my god jericho


He suddenly has a pedophile mustache lol.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Why is Jericho out here?

It's not gonna end up in a match, so what's the point?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Chris out here heelin' it up lol!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Who has Ric Flair ever beat?

Uhhhh, hey Chrith, you ever wrethle Harley Rathe?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I see a mixed tag team match coming soon.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why is Jericho picking on a woman?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I hope this doesn't make me sound too stupid but who is Hansen? :serious:


A one hit wonder. It's pretty obscure.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Why is Jericho getting mixed up in this?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Drink it in maaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## harryfishy (Jul 19, 2016)

Jericho is THE BOSS on the mic. This is random as hell though lol.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

I giggle like an idiot every time Jericho says "you stupid idiot". I have no clue why.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

An opening promo entertaining and with no authority figure at all? Am I dreaming? :heyman5


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Hysteria said:


> I agree she's just about perfect. :yum:


My lawd. :sleep


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

A male shitting on a female nice change of pace

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Love Chris's self-hating latent homosexual gimmick.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

he's right though, banks comes off as a brat, and terrible babyface


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Jericho's facial hair and scarf, though. Never gets old.

:brock4


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Why is Jericho getting mixed up in this?


A tag match, that's why lol.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Really thought Jericho was gonna say the other b-word.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh god I hope someone can come out and save Sasha from Y2J.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Lol Jericho :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This new version of Jericho cracks me up. :lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

What the fuck is happening


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

haha, thank you for the shot @ 'i know snoop!'


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Holy fucking pop for Enzo :mark:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Enzo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Jericho interrupting the women who are unusually opening RAW with a segment.

"Divas Revolution" my arse.

Fucking Enzo now too. Jesus.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Why is there a car in the audience?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Well this segment has officially entered bizzaro land.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

I absolutely love Chris Jericho. He's so damn entertaining. No doubt one of the best performers of all time.


----------



## GWB_Sparta (Jul 25, 2016)

Enzo and Sasha vs. Jericho and Charlotte im guessing


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lol Jericho's trying to save this segment.

Wow, now Enzo? Guess this is more than just a woman's segment after all. In this case, maybe for the better.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I can't be the only one who thinks of this every time Enzo comes out, right


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shadowcran said:


> WWEDivaGirl96 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this doesn't make me sound too stupid but who is Hansen?
> ...


Funny you mention that I think they did a where are they now on them a couple months ago. They have the girlish hair right?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Enzo is super over


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is such a contrived way of getting a mixed tag match. God damn, Vince. :lmao


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

None of Snoop's charisma or verbal swagger went to Sasha's side of the family I see


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Where's Big Cass lol? Oh well, Enzo on the mic. :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Enzo vs Jericho? sweet


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I seriously don't understand what this is leading to.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What a random start to RAW :lol

At least it's something new. I can dig that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I hope this doesn't make me sound too stupid but who is Hansen? :serious:



they did OOHMM BOP. A pretty terrible one hit wonder song


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Get two good mic workers to make the segment, I see what they're doing.

Bit random though :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jericho making the Women's division matter! :heston


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> A one hit wonder. It's pretty obscure.


Oh ok I was wondering I thought I was missing something lol. :smile2:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Big Cass didn't die for this :mj2


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This is a cheapass way to set up an intergender tag :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

BADA boom :mark:


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Really, WWE? You've got to team up the guy I hate the most in WWE with my favorite woman, forcing me to watch the segment?

*sigh*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Enzo flying solo eh?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Enzo's all like....*


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

This promo is LIT. This new era of wrestling is so good damn.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Enzo is extremely charismatic.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HOT SAWCE


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Looks like Sasha will be saving Enzo this week instead of Cass


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

This is awkward as fuck.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

What the fuck is Enzo talking about?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Are the men trying to put over Sasha and Charlotte?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Budding romance perhaps?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is awkward as fuck. Just go back to Jericho talking shit, please.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

this is getting rancid


lol charlotte and jericho just crushed enzo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the fuck

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Well, this is crap.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

This segment got better and better. The Sasha part was very formulaic and boring, Charlotte was ok, but Jericho and Enzo are killing it.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

lol Charlotte goat


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This is HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn enzo getting after that.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

This segment has take a weird fuckin' turn.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Jericho is God :lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

LMBO !!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Holy fuck :lmao


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

I have no idea what the fuck Enzo is talking about but that Charlotte comeback was excellent.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jericho with the Big Ass imitation.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So much for the notion of women main eventing a show when they can't even trust them to do promos by themselves.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Wait, wait, wait...certified G deposit?

:cornette


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lmao, Enzo destroyed.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm a G ? using 20 year old hip hop lines.......Your cool Enzo


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Sasha likes her some Enzo :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Jericho with the Big Ass imitation.


That was awesome


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Enzo trying to come at a top 3 GOAT on the mic :lmao :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Enzo just got REKT


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Enzo is OVER.

He is grand on the mic. Anyone that denies it is just a "hata" has ole Enzo would say.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Hip hop hobbit


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

GOAT segment!


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't know if I love this or hate this.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

This is getting kind of ...stupid...Even with Jericho out there....

ooooo...Hip hop hobbit.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The original :drose


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jericho, the best he's been since WCW.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So were Jericho and Enzo in the back just waiting and hoping that if they went out there, it would turn into a tag match?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Some of the jokes are hit or miss but overall this is a good segment. It does sound like improv like they are allowing each wrestler to write their own promos.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This segment is goat :lol


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

This is awesome.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Hip hop hobbit :lmao


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Suddenly a Stephanie opener doesn't seem so bad...


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Damn, Enzo burning Jericho to a crisp over here.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Are Enzo and Sasha dating?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> they did OOHMM BOP. A pretty terrible one hit wonder song


My mom knew who they were when I asked her lol. I guess it is a song from the 80's. :smile2:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Enzo trying to get a taste of @Legit BOSS 's main squeeze of caramel. HOW YOU DOIN'?!?

But :evans at Jericho's impression of Cass and Charlotte calling 'Zo's love life SAWFT.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Enzo is killing it


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

We are now at 18 minutes after the hour.....


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

IT :lmao


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Cue Bon Jovi chants during Jericho matches now.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Foley coming to ruin the segment.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Foley not in flannel.. Craziness


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

You guys remember how y'all wanted the women to main event a PPV ? They can't even not get overshadowed in their own segment.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Mixed tag incoming


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Man that went downhill quick. This is random tag pairing. Seems like they have no plans for Jericho or Enzo/Cass yet.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What the fuck is foley wearing?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

This is so bizarre ... and so fucking good.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

This segment has been dope. Love the fact that some new faces are kicking off the show. 

Jericho excluded of course..


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This crowd is hot !


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The car crash in Mick's music sums up this segment perfectly.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

This segment is entertaining.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

How is this any different? Because we get the women involved?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You guys remember how y'all wanted the women to main event a PPV ? They can't even not get overshadowed in their own segment.


Lol women main eventing, that would be fucking pathetic. Let NXT have women main event.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Enzo wasnt ready for an opening segment. Dude was all over the place.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder what IT is lol


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Foley looks like a homeless pornstar.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Enzo destroyed this segment. Had to hit the mute button on my headphones.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> My mom knew who they were when I asked her lol. I guess it is a song from the 80's. :smile2:


90s it was a kids band. pretty terrible






the song was a jackson 5 rip off.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This is awesome!

Watching big personalities that otherwise would never interact.

Love this opening.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This has been a weird 20 minutes :hmm:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

That sawft joke was good.

and hip hop hobbit :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Enzo is outta' control :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> The car crash in Mick's music sums up this segment perfectly.


Still better than listening to Stephanie McMahon drone on with Triple H for the first 20 minutes.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Wait, women are in the ring? I forgot this segment started out with them.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm embarrassed for Sasha. She was shite.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> So were Jericho and Enzo in the back just waiting and hoping that if they went out there, it would turn into a tag match?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

20 minutes already shot to hell


----------



## harryfishy (Jul 19, 2016)

Loved that segment. Random as hell, made little sense, but seriously good fun.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

"A new way of thinking"

Yet another RAW tag match, and the Divas having to share the spotlight. Yeah, super fresh Mick.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Jericho needs to put Sasha in the Walls.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Cheap pops and a cheap plug. Standard Foley promo.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

T0M said:


> Foley looks like a homeless pornstar.


Not really feeling the animal print it's weird seeing him in a suit. THAT image is in my head now :serious: :surprise: AHHH lol


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

Charlotte reminds me so much of Michelle McCool :cry


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Maybe it wasn't an amazing segment but I found it funny nonetheless guys


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The most ridiculous and fucking weird start to a show I've ever seen. 

It's different, but a good kind of different... I think :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That thing Enzo does is so annoying


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Still a better than a steph segment


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Mugging of Cena said:


> I'm embarrassed for Sasha. She was shite.


easily the worst part of that segment.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

That was brilliant. Genuinely.

Funny and added a bit to the story. Well played, WWE.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> My mom knew who they were when I asked her lol. I guess it is a song from the 80's. :smile2:


MMMBop is actually from the '90s. And @birthday_massacre is wrong, MMMBop is a glorious medley of brotherly-forged music.

:trips9


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i thought besides banks, and the few too many awkward "how u doing's" that was a great opener. jericho shows why he's a legend every week


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why the hell are they putting Ambrose after RAW when he's on SmackDown?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> I'm embarrassed for Sasha. She was shite.


Don't tell her worshippers that :shitstorm


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

What exactly is new here lol? Teddy Long made putting 4 people in a ring into a tag match an ARTFORM back in the day. Is it "new" because it's a mixed tag match?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So if Raw and SD are competing why are they having ads for SD stars on raw?

Also shouldn't an Austin podcast with a SD star be on after SD and not raw

What is next an ad for SD live on raw


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

And here I thought that the 20-minute promo would be abolish...............:side:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good segment. Lets hope it continues. Raw definitely has a much bigger feel than SD, and even bigger than Raw pre-draft. Hope they keep it up.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Pretty good segment.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Random but I actually enjoyed that.

Jericho could talk shit to himself and it would be gold.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Last week was an anomaly wasn't it.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

It was a different start and I liked it for the most part but it dragged on about 5 minutes too long imo. Flair and Jericho obviously get the win here.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

A big problem for this company right now: you don't need 20 fuckin' minutes to set up a mixed tag match.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Are people allergic to tag matches?

This was a fun opener and Jericho feuding with Enzo seems pretty great (if it happens).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It would have been more interesting if They made them team with their opposites. Sasha and Jericho vs. Charlotte/Enzo.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

New rules of engagement????? pls.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Well that explains why everyone was in their ring gear... or whatever Enzo calls it.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Foley wasted 20 min just to announce a mixed tag match. Teddy Long would have been out there within 5 minutes of that segment.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

rofl at how pandering that segment was. They're trying SO hard to get these women over.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I love me some Enzo :lmao :lmao

Great start to the show in my opinion. Fresh, entertaining interactions.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Chrome said:


> What exactly is new here lol? Teddy Long made putting 4 people in a ring into a tag match an ARTFORM back in the day. Is it "new" because it's a mixed tag match?


The Mickster forgot to say "playa" after every fucking sentence.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is what happens when WWE forgets to formulate relationships/friendships between wrestlers so that shit like this doesn't look so cheaply put together. What was the point of Jericho and Enzo coming out when they have never been associated with either girls?

It's like The Shield is the only reliable relationship storyline in the company.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

That was cringing to watch. New RAW era


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> This was a fun opener and Jericho feuding with Enzo seems pretty great (if it happens).


Tell me about it :banderas


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> A big problem for this company right now: you don't need 20 fuckin' minutes to set up a mixed tag match.


Yeah, but when you've got three hours to fill I'd rather have Jericho and Enzo cutting funny promos than a throwaway match that nobody cares about.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sex jokes AND intergender matches? The Attitude Era is back, bro :russo*


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i enjoyed that, don't know why folk have a issue with it


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Godway said:


> rofl at how pandering that segment was. They're trying SO hard to get these women over.



They are already over


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

This match is great because it's a good way to pit Charlotte and Sasha against each other going into SummerSlam.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Owens!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

People must be drunk on the Sasha and Enzo kool aid to think that was a good opening segment. Jericho and Charlotte were the only good part of that.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Owens' tie! Awesome


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owens on commentary. YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Lyanna said:


> Maybe it wasn't an amazing segment but I found it funny nonetheless guys


It was good overall but it just went too long and the women got overshadowed by the guys. I know they're pushing the return of the intergender tag match and all, I just hope the Charlotte and Sasha get most of the time in the ring later instead of the guys "carrying" the match.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> I'm embarrassed for Sasha. She was shite.


Agreed , I think she's a natural cocky heel , I can see the fans turning on her Roman style if she stays a face


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I really like Corey Graves


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Sex jokes AND intergender matches? The Attitude Era is back, bro :russo*


Nah, Russo will find some way to piss all over it. That seems to be his thing these days, no matter how good a match or promo may be.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

'Desperately trying to be cool' - Kevin Owens

:fuckyeah


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Jericho and Enzo randomly interrupting a Divas segment. Owens being on commentary for no reason. May as well have Jinder Mahal do the run-in before swearing vengeance on Titus O'Neill. Nothing else seems to need to make sense.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Years of boring Authority opening promos and you guys are complaining about this? unkout



Godway said:


> rofl at how pandering that segment was. They're trying SO hard to get these women over.


Sasha is over already mate, very obvious.


----------



## jamesdeen1 (Jul 8, 2016)

big cass push incoming


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh yeah, mixed tag match. I love it.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

SS match prediction: JeriKO vs. Enzo and Cass


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Now Owens is randomly on commentary, random but a pretty incredible start.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Why Kevin Owens? Why now?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BASED Owens stealing Byron Saxton Tom DuBois' tie and making it look much more dapper than Uncle Tom ever could. :tucky

And is there a reason why Cass is AWOL?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

What the fuck is going on :lmao

Why did Jericho/Enzo insert themselves into the Charlotte/Sasha feud.

And why the fuck is Owens on commentary?? :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I really hope this wont turn into an Owens vs Enzo feud. That would be stupid.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Wait, why is Owens on commentary??


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

The Power that Be said:


> Agreed , I think she's a natural cocky heel , I can see the fans turning on her Roman style if she stays a face


Yeah she should've stayed heel. So she can be a foil for Bailey when she gets called up. That said they don't really have enough female baby faces.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh god, Sasha about to kill herself with a dive again.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Enzo's basics in the ring are so sloppy.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Sasha fucking up another suicide dive.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

God damn. Owens is gold. Even when they're not doing much with him, he continues to be great, unlike most guys. He will be a great champion.


----------



## harryfishy (Jul 19, 2016)

I hope one day we're lucky enough to have Owens commentating full time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

The Power that Be said:


> Agreed , I think she's a natural cocky heel , I can see the fans turning on her Roman style if she stays a face


Totally, she's a natural heel.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Sasha needs to be careful on those dives.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Not sure why Owens is on commentary. But I love when he is. Sounds like they're going to set up Jericho and Owens vs Enzo and Cass.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Owens continues to be the best thing going for the company, IMO.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Sasha is gonna pull a Lita one of these days, I fear.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

I get so nervous every time Sasha hits those dives


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd not too energized by this match so far.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm enjoying the randomness of these first 30 minutes so far


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Enzo's face went straight into that fucking barricade. Dude is getting better in fairness to him, but he's not at a level yet where he can competently do moves that might fucking kill him if they don't go according to plan.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Dell said:


> Years of boring Authority opening promos and you guys are complaining about this? unkout
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha is over already mate, very obvious.


Not half as over as her marks want her to be. And that's with them doing shit like this to try and get her and Charlotte over compared to the rest of the women. It's all as phony as Rock raising Roman's hand at the Rumble.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sasha Banks is gonna break her neck one day doing those suicide dives. She needs to be careful.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

The Renegade said:


> Sasha needs to be careful on those dives.


I feel my heart going into my mouth every time she goes through the ropes...


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> So if Raw and SD are competing why are they having ads for SD stars on raw?
> 
> Also shouldn't an Austin podcast with a SD star be on after SD and not raw
> 
> What is next an ad for SD live on raw




It's just a fact that more people currently watch RAW. The Austin/Ambrose interview is a Network exclusive and they still want to sell Network subscriptions. Plus Dean is carrying the companies marquee title. The brand split competition is kayfabe but their pursuit of green and exposure is real life.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Not sure why Owens is on commentary. But I love when he is. Sounds like they're going to set up Jericho and Owens vs Enzo and Cass.


that is just so dumb, they should set up Owens vs Cesaro for SS, would be a much better match


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

I seriously hope this isn't about to turn into an Owens/Enzo feud.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I swear to god Sasha is taking the term "suicide dive" literally.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Weird start so far tbh. I kinda like it though, what fuckery awaits us next?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Sasha takes the term 'suicide dive' a little too literally.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> They are already over


*No one is over in today's roster. look at the ratings.*


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Another thing I liked about the opening segment is the fact that Enzo came out alone. Tag teams don't always need to be joined at the hip. Of course, they should appear together the majority of the time but that doesn't mean they can't have their own individual things going on, especially when the two guys are quite distinctive of one another.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> that is just so dumb, they should set up Owens vs Cesaro for SS, would be a much better match


That just happened last year.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KO is the shining star in this segment.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> 90s it was a kids band. pretty terrible
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why did I watch it know it will be stuck in my head forever so much regret so so much. Also I couldn't tell if it was a boy or girl singer my mom said the singer was a boy I thought he was a girl. MMM BOP NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO IT'S REPLAYING IN MY HEAD!!!!!!!!!!!! :frown2:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Dell said:


> Years of boring Authority opening promos and you guys are complaining about this? unkout
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha is over already mate, very obvious.


Charlotte is pretty over too. Just a lot of bitches in this thread.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

Y'all are so fucking annoying.

This match is actually entertaining and a good way to open up RAW yet you still wanna complain? By all means go back to watching RAW re-runs where the authority blabbed on at the start of every damn show.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Dell said:


> I feel my heart going into my mouth every time she goes through the ropes...


It's even worse when she's doing one simultaneously with Enzo :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh my godddd


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> That just happened last year.


Literally :lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Owens

:lawler

This guy is the future


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Owens wearing Byron's tie is unintentionally hilarious.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Owens. :lol

Explaining shit better than the normal commentators do.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I preferred announce tables at ringside.. this is odd. I know they did it back in the day, but still.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

RLStern said:


> *No one is over in today's roster. look at the ratings.*


Have you watched TV in the last 15 years?

Look at the ratings for everything except the Walking Dead.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760267624605364224
Sasha was all like....


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Dell said:


> I feel my heart going into my mouth every time she goes through the ropes...


I feel that way whenever she leaves her feet.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wished they did mixed tag matches more often.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> that is just so dumb, they should set up Owens vs Cesaro for SS, would be a much better match


This match already happened like 12 times lol. I don't want to see it anymore. 

Would like to see Cesaro vs. Rusev for the belt instead.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

@;


the_hound said:


> oh my godddd


Damn, Enzo ate shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Why did I watch it know it will be stuck in my head forever so much regret so so much. Also I couldn't tell if it was a boy or girl singer my mom said the singer was a boy I thought he was a girl. MMM BOP NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO IT'S REPLAYING IN MY HEAD!!!!!!!!!!!! :frown2:


I almost was going to warn you if you listen it will get stuck in your head but i thought you should find out for youself lol


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Dell said:


> I feel my heart going into my mouth every time she goes through the ropes...


Same. Pretty certain she landed on her neck last week. She needs to be careful.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I feel like Charlotte has being doing some squats or something. Dat booty is growing.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I hate the term "carrying" but Jericho carried Enzo through that whole bout.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> that is just so dumb, they should set up Owens vs Cesaro for SS, would be a much better match


Not sure why you'd want them to face each other 2 SummerSlams in a row, it would be just as pointless as their match last year.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jericho/Owens vs Enzo/Cass @summerslam


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Owens talking about his time in indys ahahaha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> That just happened last year.


OH yeah you are right LOL


And looks like Raw is back to 50/50 booking WTF

Jericho should have eaten the pin on that one


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

"nice move with something i was doing in 2005 in the independents" 

hahahahaha.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> I feel like Charlotte has being doing some squats or something. Dat booty is growing.


Yeah I noticed at BG, ppl called me crazy. But it's getting there :lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

First match as champ pinned? l0l


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

How is Sasha still given the green light to do dives to the outside?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sasha taking a clean pin, as Champion, too. Wow.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Champions still eating pins on Raw, it truly is a new era!!


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

TBT to Trish slapping Jericho at WM XX.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Champions getting pinned in non-title matches. Dat new era tho.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Owens is the Punk reincarnate!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

No bank statement for Enzo.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Oh ok I was wondering I thought I was missing something lol. :smile2:


I only knew it because my exwife(still friends, no bitter jokes here) was a fan. I told her they would only be good for that one hit but no she replies "They're here to last". 

mmm Bop, that was the song.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Did the ref deadass try to give Charlotte Sasha's title?

:lawler


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Meh match. Enzo, Cass, Jericho, and KO are directionless.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Did the ref just try to give charlotte the belt?


----------



## harryfishy (Jul 19, 2016)

Dana coming down to Charlotte's aid wasn't random enough given the show so far. Should have been Jinder Mahal.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That ref should be fired for the blooper.... lmfao!


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

The ref tried to give the belt to Charlotte, lol.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ref tried to give Charlotte the title lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Did that ref just try giving the belt to Dana?


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Why was the ref handing the belt to Charlotte


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dumb ref tried to give the belt to Charlotte. He doesn't watch this shit.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

The ref went to give the title to Charlotte :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Did the ref just try to give Charolette the belt lmfao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Positive: Bae-na Brooke making her presence felt. 
Negative: She's still wearing that bedazzled onesie despite having such a bangin' body.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Owens is one of the legit GOATs on mic.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> I almost was going to warn you if you listen it will get stuck in your head but i thought you should find out for youself lol


I will be ok lol. :grin2:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I can listen to Owens on commentary all night :lmao


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

:y2j with a great talking segment and carried Enzo through that match beautifully.

He's the best thing in this company right now.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Godway said:


> Not half as over as her marks want her to be. And that's with them doing shit like this to try and get her and Charlotte over compared to the rest of the women. It's all as phony as Rock raising Roman's hand at the Rumble.


That Rock/Roman thing was phony because they were using Rock's popularity to try and save Roman as a face, that is nothing like this tho, Sasha has the arena chanting "you deserve it" already. They're just trying to elevate them a little more.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

woke up 15 minutes into the show..started the recording off and caught up to it Live to realize I MISSED NOTHING!


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

"Mediocre observation at best, Byron!" :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ref made a mistake :ha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at the ref giving the title to Charlotte


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

What the F was historic about Balor's debut Michael Cole? By using the word historic every week you completely devalue its meaning. Idiot.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

harryfishy said:


> Dana coming down to Charlotte's aid wasn't random enough given the show so far. Should have been Jinder Mahal.


Bwahahahahahaha


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Even the ref doesn't watch the product.:ha


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Let Owens stay on commentary plz.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Ref thinks Charlotte still the champ lol


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Absolute fucking trainwreck so far.

Starts with a horrendous promo, then descends into nonsensical fuckery involving Jericho and Enzo for no reason, then Owens is on commentary for, again, no reason, and now the ref has just tried to give the belt to Charlotte.

Normal service resumed.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> I almost was going to warn you if you listen it will get stuck in your head but i thought you should find out for youself lol


It's already stuck in my head and I just looked at the thumbnail. 

why did i click this thread


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Sasha and Big E need to compare notes on the whole "extremely scary-looking suicide dive through the ropes" thing.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm under the weather and I never do the following:...

Prediction: Jinder Mahal will be F5ed...Honestly, I resent a part timer getting paid to do about 1 or 2 things every few months while others work their butts off every night...oh well. Ratings=the show goes on


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

T0M said:


> :y2j with a great talking segment and carried Enzo through that match beautifully.
> 
> He's the best thing in this company right now.


He really is one of the best rn, it sucks that he's so directionless when he's on fire like he is.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ref giving the belt to Charlotte by accident, get a feeling we're in for a long night.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Yeah I noticed at BG, ppl called me crazy. But it's getting there :lol


Idk why people were thinking you were crazy. It's obvious that it's grown. She had zero ass in the past and now she has a little something something in the trunk lol.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Can someone screen cap or gif the ref with the belt? That's the funniest shit ever.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

I hope Owens on commentary doesn't mean he doesn't have a match...


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Zigberg said:


> Absolute fucking trainwreck so far.
> 
> Starts with a horrendous promo, then descends into nonsensical fuckery involving Jericho and Enzo for no reason, then Owens is on commentary for, again, no reason, and now the ref has just tried to give the belt to Charlotte.
> 
> Normal service resumed.


What would you prefer? Another Stephanie promo where she cuts another guy's balls off for 20 minutes? It was random but refreshing.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Huge ref botch. :lol


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

ChicagoFit said:


> What the F was historic about Balor's debut Michael Cole? By using the word historic every week you completely devalue its meaning. Idiot.


Devaluing words by using them over and over....

Vintage Cole. :cole


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good first 40 minutes of Raw. Crowd is into it so far.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Anyone got a gif of the ref trying to hand Charlotte the title? 

Sasha's first match as womens champ and she takes the pin? OK but if she had pinned Charlotte people would be bitching about it ruining the appeal of their match at Summerslam. Enzo or Y2J should have eaten the pin, IMO. Just bad booking by WWE.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Will my boy Reigns appear tonight

:lawler


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Owens is a the best on the mic today. His wit cannot be compared.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BBBBRRRAAAAAUUUUUUNNNNNNNN


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Nikki Bella, the closest thing they have to a female draw.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Yaaaaaas Braaaaaaaaaaawwwwwnnnn


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

No! Where's Ellsworth?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Can't look at the Bella's the same way anymore after finding out they're into scat


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

ANOTHER JOBBER!!!?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Where is 'Jawless' James Elsworth??


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

YES!!! AHAHAHAHA 

:ha


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Strowman's theme cracks me up for some reason. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

At least this jobber has a chin.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

These Strowman squashes are hilarious :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Are the Teen Choice Awards something you want to show off with?


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Well that's vintage WWE. A popular babyface has a tremendous Raw and wins the title and is one of the most over acts on the show?

Better pin her next week!

I mean, we gotta protect Enzo and Jericho, right? Because everyone knows the rule, if someone is in a big title match, you have to stomp on their fucking momentum and pin them on weekly TV.

SMFH.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

As a metal head, I approve of the theme!


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Oh...it's Braun Strowman. K.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

BuzzKillington said:


> Devaluing words by using them over and over....
> 
> Vintage Cole. :cole


Would you say that Michael Cole's devaluing of words is a historic achievement in this New Era?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MONEY MAKES THE WORLD GO ROUND, BABY!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

:maury


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

WHY IS SAMI ZAYN GETTING SQUASHED BY BRAUN STROWMAN ?!?!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Can't look at the Bella's the same way anymore after finding out they're into scat


...what?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love these jobber interviews ha ha ha.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Braun against another jobber....lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That fucking promo. On the A show of the biggest pro wrestling show in the U.S.

"I get a thousand dollars!"


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Wait a jobber make $5,000 dollar for one night of work in the WWE?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WTF? No Strowman/Ellsworth 2?!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

James Ellsworth and Evan Anderholm vs. The New Day for the tag titles = :vince$



wkc_23 said:


> I feel like Charlotte has being doing some squats or something. Dat booty is growing.


Fit and firm: ✓
Ample teddies: ✓
Ample booty buttcheeks: Soon-to-be ✓

All she needs to do now is not look like her old man in the face and she'll be goddess-tier. :ellen


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*LETS GO JOBBER!*


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Braun squashing jobbers isn't going to make him any less green though lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well it seems the jobber got an upgrade at least :lol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

:heston


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

#WeWantEllsworth


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Can't look at the Bella's the same way anymore after finding out they're into scat


What? Where did you hear that from?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

$1000 DOLLARS...shit i'd do it


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nikki Bella rules, all the other WWE women drools.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

That was the greatest promo in the history of professional wrestling.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Screw this jobber , where's the one from last week, he was classic


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Leave the memories alone dammit :mj2


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

"Because I get a thousand dollars!"

:ha :ha


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Braun is never gonna get cheered obviously but I don't think he will get boos either. So it's dumb.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Good first 40 minutes of Raw. Crowd is into it so far.


Yep


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

lol ref


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol they really couldn't have come up with a better name for his finisher than the reverse chokeslam? And I'm loving these jobber promos before Braun matches.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

$5,000 > $1,000


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> I only knew it because my exwife(still friends, no bitter jokes here) was a fan. I told her they would only be good for that one hit but no she replies "They're here to last".
> 
> mmm Bop, that was the song.


I wonder what they are up to now after their one hit wonder? I bet you were glad they were a one hit wonder so she wouldn't make you listen to all their songs lol also it's good you aren't bitter you didn't need that negativity you used the power of positivity instead! :woods


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I love these squashes.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

It takes a hometown jobber to explain why wins and losses matter :cool2


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Can't look at the Bella's the same way anymore after finding out they're into scat


Because of the hard-on you now get whenever you think of them?


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

It's crazy. If any of us were as big as Strowman, we could live out some of our dreams and be in his spot.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Strowman is actually not a slow fuck, I'm a bit impressed. That finisher is still trash though


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So will Brock be fed to Strowman or, before or after Rusev is?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Strowman vs. Roman. :vince$


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

You're doing the chokeslam wrong you stupid idiot. :y2j


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I admire that jobber's honesty about the 1000 dollars.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So much for not making Raw be about Steph and Mick


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I miss Nikki hopefully she will be back soon :smile2:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

What's the point of having GM's if Shane and Stephanie are going to be around all the time?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Those Braun Strowman vs. Jobbers sections are fucking awesome. This is hilarious. I could watch this every week seeing Strowman kill someone.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Don't get Zika, Mark.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

FUUUUCCCKKKIIINNGGG HELLLL

Helllooo Stephanie 










She's looking fine as fuck tonight.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

That jean jacket Steph has on is an L.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

There's Stephanie's sexy ass.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

LOL at Mark Henry still saying he's the strongest man that ever lived


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Push mark


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

There's a certain authenticity to the way Mark speaks that I like.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*He got alot left in the tank, y'all.*


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Ambassador to the Olympics in Rio?

Is there no event this company won't try and gatecrash?

Bring back the Zika virus Mark, and end everything.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Hall of Pain gimmick coming back :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Henry vs Rusev fpalm


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

the_hound said:


> lol ref


:lol


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Can't look at the Bella's the same way anymore after finding out they're into scat












Wait..... what?!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

T0M said:


> I love these squashes.


I just want The Jawless One back :flair









:cheer


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mark doing all this talking and he about to go out there and get his ass beat.:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh no are they going to put the US title on Henry with no build up. Please no


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

We saw this feud in 2014 and it was bad then we don't wanna see a rematch here.


BUT DIS DA NEW ERA


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah you will be crushed by Rusev.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Another Mark Henry heel turn.

Because that's what he does!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Rusev is gonna kick Henry's ass again.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Still doing Pokemon Go jokes? Fuck me.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Pokemon go segment again? fpalm


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*yawn* Rusev fights yet another geek for his title... Has this guy faced anyone credible yet?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

RUSEV vs. Henry

Welcome to the New Era!!! :mark:


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

SummerSlam 2016 sponsored by Pokemon Go.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I wonder what they are up to now after their one hit wonder? I bet you were glad they were a one hit wonder so she wouldn't make you listen to all their songs lol also it's good you aren't bitter you didn't need that negativity you used the power of positivity instead! :woods


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ambassador to Rio??? What did Mark Henry do to deserve that kind of punishment?

There's a flesh eating bacteria in the swimming/boating areas....Zika virus is everywhere there....There's an open sewer going through the "athletes village".....Cops are robbing participants...there's riots every night...they found half a woman's body(buttocks and one leg) where the swimming part is taking place...which is filled with sewage....the sign as you enter the stadium(which isn't even finished) says "Welcome to Hell"....Fish floating on top of the water dead all over....drug wars constantly going on...riots every night and the police, who haven't been paid in months, are part of the rioters....They're out of basic goods including toilet paper....

No, you couldn't pay me to go there.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Last week's RAW was awesome. This week's RAW is both intentionally and unintentionally hilarious.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I like that. They never just have title matches on raw for the sake of it. Mark might win, he might lose. But the fans automatically have something to look forward too. They need to do it more often.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Henry vs Rusev fpalm


I thought Mark Henry retired; he said his last match was to be this past mania:
http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/20...t-royal-rumble-retire-wrestlemania-main-event


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Looks like I might actually watch a Cubs game today.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

So good start, but the lame 50/50 booking continues I see.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Can't look at the Bella's the same way anymore after finding out they're into scat


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Natis Cole said:


> *yawn* Rusev fights yet another geek for his title... Has this guy faced anyone credible yet?


Henry is considered a "geek"?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Golden Truth playing Pokemon GO = :vince$

And it's so adorable that Mizark thinks that he's gonna dethrone Ru-Ru for the U.S. Title even though he failed himself and America on a number of occasions at trying to dethrone The Master of Machka. :sk


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I like bringing in indy workers but why not some guys that don't look like cruiserweights next to Strowman.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cody Rhodes is somewhere shaking his head right now.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


>


I don't know why I find this so funny but I do lol :grin2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pete's Dragon remake. I might actually see it.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

I'd like to see Henry win the US title. It's his 20th anniversary in the WWE. Why the hell not?


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Ronzilla said:


> Looks like I might actually watch a Cubs game today.


Just hope your disgusting closer doesn't get angry, shots will be fired...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Did Cole just say Pokie-Man?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This bullshit match. That's it for Raw. Show is trash.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SpeedStick said:


> Wait a jobber make $5,000 dollar for one night of work in the WWE?


But that's if he wins tho! :cudi


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

They seriously need to knock it off with this Pokemon Go shit. it was slightly funny the first time, not it's just fucking annoying.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

PirateMonkE said:


> Wait..... what?!


:lol

Well, according to Tony Atlas anyway. They like to plant a few steamers on dudes chests. A bit of piss too.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Shining Stars are so trash :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pokemon.

fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

More jobbers. How "electrifying." Pokemon Go. How "current".


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

why is this match happening


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Okay, now THIS is garbage.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Pokemon Go will cost Golden Truth the match...so that the Shinning Stars get their win back...50/50 booking.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

What in the actual fugg...


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Well that was pointless...


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

match committed straight up murder on the crowd


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I fear there's going to be many people in this forum that is also going to think that was a good segment/match.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

All 4 of these worthless jobbers should be fired


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

There has been no storyline progression of any kind after the opening segment + match.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This show is fucking awful.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

That was a brutal segment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MOTN!!. Waste of tv time.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PirateMonkE said:


> They seriously need to knock it off with this Pokemon Go shit. it was slightly funny the first time, not it's just fucking annoying.


But how will WWE prove that they're relevant?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Jesus guys, a lot of dumber shit has happened in the Attitude Era. That was like what, 10 minutes out of a 3 hour show?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Goldust in full blackface, and R-Truth playing the *****. I know a minstrel act when I see one. Wtf, vince.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

goldust fucking kill him and blame the bossman for it..........(too soon)


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Let's just pretend the last ten minutes never happened.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

LOL.

Welcome back RAW. I hardly missed ye. 

THEY HAVE A FUCKING POKEMON ON THE SCREEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

American Alpha should join AJ Styles for the Club of SD


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> What? Where did you hear that from?


Yeah I want to know too is it true I wonder? :surprise:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Shining Stars won? .....I honestly couldn't watch that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What the hell Cole, Balor is not the first draft pick...jesus!

Or did I hear him wrong?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Did that match actually just happen? :Hutz


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:bunk


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

This is the Monday Night Raw I know and lov.......yeah, Monday Night Raw!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

What the fuck is truth doing?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Those segments were actually absent from WWE TV for quite some. These kind of comedy segments do not work.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lothario said:


>


Wrong twins, that's the Olsen's.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Shitty filler like that tarnishes the show so much, just so fucking pointless, 10 year olds probably don't even enjoy shit like that.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Shit like this is why I normally record raw and watch (fast forward through it) later in the night. Back to baseball for a bit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Pokemon Go will cost Golden Truth the match...so that the Shinning Stars get their win back...50/50 booking.


You called it. RAW is predictable.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

You know american food ads make food sound so delicious ... mmmmmm raised without antibiotics .... YUM, point me the way 

:canunot:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

virus21 said:


> But how will WWE prove that they're relevant?


They just had the Bella Twins on a well known award show and they haven't been on TV in months.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It's one of those segments where you hope nobody sees you watching it...Cringeworthy indeed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn, a 3 hour show has a boring segment and some of you all go nuts. Wonder how you felt about last weeks 2 hour SD..


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Shibata/Yano was 5* compared to Golden Truth/Shining Stars.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Looks like Raw gave it all they got last week and are taking this week off. Worst first hour since.??

We have had Braun Strowman and Mark Henry on our TV, a jobber tag match that involved Pokemon Go, and a mixed tag match where the different sexes had 0 interaction in the ring. Lucha Underground laughs at their mixed tag attempt.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JDP2016 said:


> They just had the Bella Twins on a well known award show and they haven't been on TV in months.


Which one?


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> JDP2016 said:
> 
> 
> > What? Where did you hear that from?
> ...


It's an oldish rumour. Tony Atlas spoke about it in a shoot interview a couple of years back.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Jesus guys, a lot of dumber shit has happened in the Attitude Era. That was like what, 10 minutes out of a 3 hour show?


Lol, my thoughts exactly. The WWE has had segments like this forever, regardless of era. No big deal.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

virus21 said:


> But how will WWE prove that they're relevant?


Vince thinks that Jimmy Walker who just won the PGA Championship is this guy: 




 
With that in mind, Vince is especially excited for everyone to enjoy the promo he wrote for New Day


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

2-0 Cubs over the Marlins in case anyone cares cus I sure as hell dont


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL, dig at brock


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> You know american food ads make food sound so delicious ... mmmmmm raised without antibiotics .... YUM, point me the way
> 
> :canyounot:


Got to be careful with it though...Food without antibiotics is "food before insect spraying"...which has a blight every 7 years. 

Btw, antibiotics are used to cure diseases.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

NBA superstars :maury


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Balor is up next, expecting Rollins to interrupt...let's see how this goes...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can Finn carry a real promo?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm not excited about having to raise my arms everytime this guy walks in


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

genghis hank said:


> It's an oldish rumour. Tony Atlas spoke about it in a shoot interview a couple of years back.


Oh I wonder why he would say that for?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

EL SHIV said:


> You called it. RAW is predictable.


Raw back to its standard shitty self. Last week was sadly, as feared, a fluke :cal


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> What the hell Cole, Balor is not the first draft pick...jesus!
> 
> Or did I hear him wrong?


If he didnt say first pick from NXt that is what he meant.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Maybe Balor can save this show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I really like Finn. But lets get real, the greatest RAW debut EVER? Calm down Cole


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Ronzilla said:


> 2-0 Cubs over the Marlins in case anyone cares cus I sure as hell dont


It's handgun night at the stadium. First 20,000 fans only.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

They really should have Finn come up from the floor or at least come out later. He looks so weird standing there for his music to kick in.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Damn, a 3 hour show has a boring segment and some of you all go nuts. Wonder how you felt about last weeks 2 hour SD..


I know, yeah.

The first 40 minutes were actually good. They're not going to hit a home run in every segment but as long as there's more good than bad then I'll take it.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

genghis hank said:


> It's an oldish rumour. Tony Atlas spoke about it in a shoot interview a couple of years back.


Yeah I just found out. Oh great Finn doesn't have to talk by himself. Cole will carry him through and Seth will interrupt.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Pokemon.
> 
> fpalm


A very quick google search tells us from investor data that 46 percent of the audience was 35-50 plus with the largest percentage of all demos 50 plus. Vince Russo and I opine quite differently in most things: but when he talks about how important it is to ensure that the audience doesn't have an opportunity to turn the channel: good luck retaining the majority of that 46 percent with this Pokemon Go stuff when if memory serves the Pokemon craze initiated in the US in again IIRC 1999-2000?

edit: 2 years ago that is.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Balor in the house!


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Oh god no. He's going to talk. 

SAVE US SETH. :Rollins


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

here comes thin balor the dwarf to bore us all senseless


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Not much of a pop for a guy in one of the Summerslam main events.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Damn, a 3 hour show has a boring segment and some of you all go nuts. Wonder how you felt about last weeks 2 hour SD..


Don't you complain about almost everything on usual in these threads ? :lol


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I refuse to raise my arms


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

So when you think the Finn hate will start?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EL SHIV said:


> Can Finn carry a real promo?


He can as a heel. Not as well as a face. He needs to go heel at SS and form the Balor club.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> They really should have Finn come up from the floor or at least come out later. He looks so weird standing there for his music to kick in.


Agreed.

Let those fog machines run rampant and then have him appear.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The first 40 minutes of Raw was good. 10 bad minutes and all of a sudden it's a bad show. Might be time to take a break from this place.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Finn is about to give this interview in his damn panties.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder why AJ Styles didn't go to NXT but Samoa Joe did? Maybe they will move him up later to fight Finn again guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I know Finn isn't a great talker but everything else screams star.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> They really should have Finn come up from the floor or at least come out later. He looks so weird standing there for his music to kick in.


No doubt he'll come out later...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Finn may be cool but he'll never be Adam Cole wearing a leather jacket cool.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Who the hell is Finn Balor?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Balor is fuggin amazing, but every time he pops his collar, a kitten dies.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Gratuitous dick shot.

TNA cameraman working for WWE confirmed.

'Preciate it.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

EL SHIV said:


> Can Finn carry a real promo?


Only if he's talking about Captain Fookin' New Japan.

Now get the fook outta here!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh, look. It's a demon...

...:deanfpalm

:Out


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Brandough said:


> So when you think the Finn hate will start?


As soon as you clicked "submit reply"?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Ok I wanna see what all the hype is about...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Take a shot every time Finn pops his collar. You'll be drunk in no time.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Vince gave up on that pretty quick :lmao


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

As someone that gave up dick quite sometime ago, Finn's entrance is nasty. I have to turn my head.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you Seth.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

thank god for seth interrupting the awful thin balor


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THE MAN :rollins :rollins


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

So they're totally saving the "demon Balor" entrance for Summerslam, I can just feel it.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:Cocky


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

THE MAN :rollins


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> :lol
> 
> Well, according to Tony Atlas anyway. They like to plant a few steamers on dudes chests. A bit of piss too.


Can you imagine D-Bry trying to clean his beard afterwards?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

THE MAN! :rollins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Don't you complain about almost everything on usual in these threads ? :lol


Well, WWE has been really bad for awhile up until the past month or so. Just being honest.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Woot, Rollins!


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Thank you Seth! :rollins


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Time for Seth to murder Finn on mic.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Damn Seth. Give the man at least 1 minute. :lol:


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Seth F'n Rollins!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Corey Graves is such a great addition to raw


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Rollins' evil laugh is fucking hilarious :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Finn's promo cut short. :bryanlol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> Got to be careful with it though...Food without antibiotics is "food before insect spraying"...which has a blight every 7 years.
> 
> Btw, antibiotics are used to cure diseases.


I know what an anti biotic is ... sorry lol. 

Do you not realise just how unappetising it sounds? lol. i live in the EU ... for now, and we don't need food to be sold like that cause you know its a given it isn't pumped with antibiotics, growth hormones or ... yeah lol. 

i was just saying how bad it sounds, it implies other food is ... thats bad man. 

BUT YAY 
:rollins


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> The first 40 minutes of Raw was good. 10 bad minutes and all of a sudden it's a bad show. Might be time to take a break from this place.


What have you done with the real ShowStopper?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SERVE THIS BOY SETH.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

dran dren dren dren draft


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

lmfao SETH ROLLLLLINSSSS


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

First round pick in the what?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah bye bye Cole


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

YOU THOUGHT I'D LET YOU TALK


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THE LAUGH :Rollins :Rollins


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Rollins really sucked at 20 minute promos as champ in my opinion but he's pretty sweet on the mic now.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Seth is bae.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Seth has some genuine dog in him. Don't think that he isn't aware how high Vince and Hunter are on Finn. I'm not his biggest fan but Seth always steps it up when he feels a guy is legitimately attempting to encroach on his territory. Guy truly believes he's gods gift to wrestling. This should be good :lol


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The braft... dr.. bran... Brand extension draft!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> Time for Seth to murder Finn on mic.


Oops. I like Seth but that botch...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

lol rollings


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That terrible ghostbusters :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:rollins shitting on Cole and Ghostbusters. :lol


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Female Ghostbusters = buried.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Demon King is here! >

But :chlol at THE MAN's rat bastard cackle. :rollins


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

lmao, yes! Take the piss out of Ghostbusters.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

The laugh....THE LAUGH. GET HYPE.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

:Cocky


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

:maury


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Corey Graves is such a great addition to raw


There's a man whose made some terrible tattoo decisions.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

:bow :rollins :bow

His laugh is GOAT.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rollins laugh should start before his music starts a la Million Dollar Man.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

OMG UNIVERSAL CHAMPION....that title name *facepalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Rollins is carrying this so hard.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Amber B said:


>


Awwww...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That fucking laugh is great


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

THE MAN is on a roll!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Rollins :lmao


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Your team sucks LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Seth is amazing. He really is the man.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Not sure Balor should have talked. Maybe he should have been like Sabu. His accent just sounds terrible.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Rollins killing it right now. :lmao


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

TIL When ATL crowds are bored they do the tomahawk chop


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Yeah the TOMAHAWK CHOP.


REPRESENT ATL BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

The only thing horrible here Finn is your promo ability.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

"your laugh is horrible!"

woah settle down there, finny


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Stop ripping off Florida State, you fucks.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Lok said:


>


The ass on the far right was very neglected.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Seth fucking KILLED this promo. Excellent work.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rollins vs Zayn!!!!!!


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Godway said:


> Seth fucking KILLED this promo. Excellent work.


Seth is phenomenal in every way. IMO he's by far the best overall performer in the company (it's not even close)


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

they are gonna ruin Balor so much on the main roster.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

So Zayn gets to face Rollins. Does Owens even get a match tonight?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Balor is getting rekt on the mic.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Rollins to embarrassed to mention he was in Sharknado


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

yikes Finn is bad on the mic.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why feed Sami to Seth.:no:


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

BALOR EARNED IT :bullshit


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Seth is fucking murdering this promo right now.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I never thought it before but Seth is excellent on the mic now.

He's improved so much.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

"The only thing you're gonna have handed to you at SummerSlam iz your AAAHHHSS"


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Universal title still sounds fucking shit :francis


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

People saying Rollins killing it? I'm sitting here in a Seth Rollins shirt and he botched the fuck out of it. 

'Dran dren braft '


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why does cole call the Pele kick an overhead kick FFS


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Ok Balor, that last line was pretty good. I'll give you that one.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Balor/Rollins 

Ugh another boring feud about "I'm the better wrestler" "no I am"

Then brawl.

I'll pass.*


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Kenny Omega would outshine these two and so many others


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Finn the HuMAN becoming The DeMON to usurp Rollins as DE MAN sounds like fun to me, even though Rollins is oh captain, my captain.



ShowStopper said:


> Pokemon.
> 
> fpalm


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Rollins' promo shits all over Enzo's.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rollins has done a great job. Finn was weak - overall a solid promo but man Seth really carried that thing.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Rollins is killing it! The word "Universal" almost took me out of it...not quite, but almost.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Balor reminds me of Cassady from Preacher in looks and voice :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Rollins might legit be one of the best guys on the mic right now. He's come so far from a year ago.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Sadly, Finn is delivering a very basic promo. You can tell how scripted that shit is.

There were good moments, but Rollins is much more comfortable here. Good that the crowd is firmly behind Balor, though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good segment. Rollins carried it. Amazing how far Rollins has come on the mic since last year, and even moreso, since the Shield days.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The overhead kick :lol

Cole should be sacked for that.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Great segment. Seth definitely carried it but Finn played his part well.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> they are gonna ruin Balor so much on the main roster.


Not WWE's fault these New Japan guys cant talk for shit.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Seth went from being a total dud on the mic to single handedly carrying segments on the stick. My goodness.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Why feed Sami to Seth.:no:


Finn might cost Seth the match. Sami shouldn't be losing after his big win.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Kenny Omega would outshine these two and so many others


:mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Decent promo.


----------



## Danica (Feb 2, 2016)

Wow, Seth destroyed Finn right there on the stick.
His best promo in awhile.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Can they just make video packages for this match instead of the back and forth promos good God :kobefacepalm


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Well, Rollins is winning the title it's 3 weeks till SS, Balor got the advantage this week, Seth next week and then Balor before Summerslam


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Seth is on another level to everyone in this company.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

I've tried hard to like Balor, but I literally cannot see the hype for him what so ever, Zayn is miles better than him in every attribute besides tha look.


----------



## harryfishy (Jul 19, 2016)

Great work by Seth. Sounds so at ease right now on the mic.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Summerslam is 4 hours?


Are all the big 4 PPVs going to be 4 hows now I wonder


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

The Renegade said:


> Seth went from being a total dud on the mic to single handedly carrying segments on the stick. My goodness.


It's pretty sick. I used to dread hearing him speak but now I look forward to it.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm sure Rollins doubters won't give him any credit, though..


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

RLStern said:


> *Balor/Rollins
> 
> Ugh another boring feud about "I'm the better wrestler" "no I am"
> 
> ...


Smarks love that shit. I have grown bored of it over the years.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

THIN BALOR

This is the puny man that internet marks have been wanking themselves blind over for months, the only thing he could kill is ratings


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins just keeps killing it on the mic since returning, fucking ace. The man can carry a feud no problem at this point.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why does cole call the Pele kick an overhead kick FFS


maybe because finn is irish and its part of his move set, you know the same move set thats pretty much Irish named


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Finn might cost Seth the match. Sami shouldn't be losing after his big win.


Neither should two people in the title match at SS.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Did Brock get in trouble with the WWE at all over the drug thing or did he not because of being a part-timer?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Margot Robbie is so hot


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm not even a fan of Finn but he did fine. He's never going to be a great mic worker, but he got across what he needed to and had the crowd behind him.

Rollins was outstanding. He's just exceeded all expectations I had of him when I first saw him in NXT. I thought he was the next Jeff Hardy (I really liked Hardy) but he has eclipsed him in every sense and deserves his title of 'the man', because he really is.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

New era....Mark Henry in a title match


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Seth's promo wasn't amazing or anything. People are overrating it right now, imo. But he was so much better than Finn's out there.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm not sure this promo was the right decision tbh, Seth destroyed Finn on the mic even with the dra dra draft botch


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I just recently made this.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Seth's laugh should be a finisher, it's powerful enough. Call it TRC (The Rollins Cackle) Syndrome. Or perhaps call it Triple H (HaaHaaHaa) 2.0


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

You see, I like Finn Balor and have nothing wrong with him. Actually, I'm started to become a fan. However, seeing him standing next to Seth Rollins, he kinda looks like Rey Mysterio standing next to fucking Great Khali. He is so small compared. Seth Rollins looks like a giant in front of him. While I'd love to see Balor champion but at the same time, he looks very small for it. Just saying.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Btw thanks to Seth for doing what the awful announcers have failed to do and share Balor's bio in an easily digestible way.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Summerslam is 4 hours?
> 
> 
> Are all the big 4 PPVs going to be 4 hows now I wonder


Wasn't Mania like 8 or some shit?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

God I hope they don't make Bayley cut promos like that Seth/Finn encounter.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth is at his best when he feels his spot is being threatened. Good work from him on the mic.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> Seth's promo wasn't amazing or anything. People are overrating it right now, imo. But he was so much better than Finn's out there.


Give Balor time to develop on mic like Rollins had.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I can't get into "I'm a better wrestler" feuds.

MAKE ME FUCKING CARE. The match will be great, but what's the point if there's no reason to care?!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Can't remember a talent improving so much on the mic. Seth is clearly a top worker in the ring but has gone up a lot when it comes to promos.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

The High King said:


> THIN BALOR
> 
> This is the puny man that internet marks have been wanking themselves blind over for months, the only thing he could kill is ratings


I'd love to see him standing next to Bruno Mars, I'm not sure Balor is much taller than that midget


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh fuck, Rusev and Lana just got hitched...

And considering Mizark's been with the WWE for 20 years (ya rly) and Vince is such a petty asshole, they might actually dethrone Ru-Ru to punish him for getting married to Anal after Cokeboy failed at splitting them up...

Please don't let this happen to the newlywed brute.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Give Balor time to develop on mic like Rollins had.


I definitely will. He's been one of my favorites on the whole roster so I hope he succeeds. His post-match promos on NXT show much charismatic he can be.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Neither should two people in the title match at SS.


Seth is still a heel at this point, I don't might him losing in a non-clean fashion when his opponent at SS cost him. Add to the fact that Sami has some solid momentum rn.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Cipher said:


> I can't get into "I'm a better wrestler" feuds.
> 
> MAKE ME FUCKING CARE. The match will be great, but what's the point if there's no reason to care?!


They've thrown soap opera type storylines out of the window. And that was a horrible decision.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Decent promo by Finn. No complaints. They're making a huge mistake by pushing him as a vanilla baby face, though. The stereotypical good guy thing doesn't work anymore, especially when you're pushed to the title immediately. If Rock or Kurt Angle couldn't do it, Finn probably can't. He's going to need to either be more "edgy" or a heel turn, because at the rate he's going, it's very feasible that fans turn on him like they did Roman and every other good guy that was shot out of a rocket with no real personality.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Seth is at his best when he feels his spot is being threatened. Good work from him on the mic.


Definitely, there is legit competition here. I love it, will bring the best out of both of them.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Awful so far. Finn is exposed here. That Rollins promo was average at best too so its bound to rub off well.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins and Zayn should tear the house down tonight.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, Lana actually wore her wedding dress to TV. :lol


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Did Brock get in trouble with the WWE at all over the drug thing or did he not because of being a part-timer?


Nah, the wellness policy doesn't apply to part timers apparently.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana looking :lenny


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MOAR LANA!

Good God.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Daaaaayuuuum Lana!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Lana is undoubtedly the hottest woman walking on the planet right now. It's not even close.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Lana looking gorgeous. Wow.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Time for Rusev to foreclose on the Hall of Pain :rusevcrush


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Give Balor time to develop on mic like Rollins had.


I'm sorry, isn't that what NXT is for?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Mark Henry is about to have Rusev tho!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Did someone on commentary say "What is she wearing" ?!? Are they foreal !?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Lol Lana


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the_hound said:


> maybe because finn is irish and its part of his move set, you know the same move set thats pretty much Irish named


That does not even make any sense. And that move was always called the pele kick until cole calls it by it generic name.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lana hammering the point home that Ru-Ru is her one and only husbando. <3

How you doin', Lana fanboys? :troll


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Seth is still a heel at this point, I don't might him losing in a non-clean fashion when his opponent at SS cost him. Add to the fact that Sami has some solid momentum rn.


The title match at SS and it's two participants is just a wee bit more important than, at this point, a mid-carder, though. Wouldn't be surprised if Owens gets involved.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

GODDAMN LANA!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Rusev is the man.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

To think WWE punished Lana for that engagement photo last year.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The winner at life, the man-bear himself, RUSEV!:mark:


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Getting Miss Elizabeth vibes.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Rusev now carrying two titles.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

End this quick Rusev


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Im disappointed WWE didn't seize the oppurntity for a classic Raw wedding


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> I know what an anti biotic is ... sorry lol.
> 
> Do you not realise just how unappetising it sounds? lol. i live in the EU ... for now, and we don't need food to be sold like that cause you know its a given it isn't pumped with antibiotics, growth hormones or ... yeah lol.
> 
> ...


Oh I know...it IS as bad as it sounds. 

Our Dimorat Party declared war on taste and enjoying yourself years ago. There isn't a thing around they haven't deemed "bad for you" except bean curds. I think, if they had their way, we'd all live in yurts, with nothing modern, eating only bean curds until we fart ourselves into extinction...

They've forced the taking out of salt in a lot of things and let me tell you..they've thoroughly WRECKED some snacks.

Now they're screaming about cow flatulence....I'm serious...cow farts. And people VOTE for them!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lothario said:


> Decent promo by Finn. No complaints. They're making a huge mistake by pushing him as a vanilla baby face, though. The stereotypical good guy thing doesn't work anymore, especially when you're pushed to the title immediately. If Rock or Kurt Angle couldn't do it, Finn probably can't. He's going to need to either be more "edgy" or a heel turn, because at the rate he's going, it's very feasible that fans turn on him like they did Roman and every other good guy that was shot out of a rocket with no real personality.


Like i said before he needs to go heel at SS by having Gallows and Anderson help him win to from the Balor club.

At the same time you can turn Rollins face


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

T0M said:


> Nah, the wellness policy doesn't apply to part timers apparently.


You think they would have done something but suspending him for 30 days wouldn't do much because he isn't around enough but it doesn't seem very fair.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Wow, Lana actually wore her wedding dress to TV. :lol


...and now they´ll revive Sexual Chocolate character and have Lana fall for him. :grin2::ghost


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you WIFE


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I really do not enjoy this girl on the mic Jo JO


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sweet lord, Lana


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

There's the US flag on Mark's gear. Looks like Henry is losing this one.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

rusev to lose

he is going on honeymoon


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Mugging of Cena said:


> People saying Rollins killing it? I'm sitting here in a Seth Rollins shirt and he botched the fuck out of it.
> 
> 'Dran dren braft '



He's improved leaps and bounds since his last run but he's always been overrated on average by this community. A lot of hyperbole and over embellishing when it comes time to put him over.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Jojo is so hot it's unfair.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ronzilla said:


> I really do not enjoy this girl on the mic Jo JO


Said no guy ever...

Any guy would love Jojo on their mic


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Are the IOC aware that the WWE have designated an ambassador for the Rio games, or is Henry going to have to settle for forlornly stare at the athletes village from the wrong side of the security fence?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ChicagoFit said:


> I'm sorry, isn't that what NXT is for?


They don't do a lot of mic work in NXT. Even Charlotte and Sasha needed time to develop on the main roster. Working in a small crowd of around 400, which was the case in NXT, and working in front of a large crowd of about 15k is like night and day.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

How much is 138 Kilos?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Who is hotter: Jojo or Lana?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> The title match at SS and it's two participants is just a wee bit more important than, at this point, a mid-carder, though. Wouldn't be surprised if Owens gets involved.


Of course the title match is more important but Seth obviously got to Finn in the segment and tried to attack him so it makes sense for Finn to cost him the win. It adds some heat to this feud because they've barely got any.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lothario said:


> He's improved leaps and bounds since his last run but he's always been overrated on average by this community. A lot of hyperbole and over embellishing when it comes time to put him over.


You can say that about alot of wrestlers on here..

I don't see anyone proclaiming it, "BEST PROMO EVAR!!!1" like some do for their favorites.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Henry can sit in the back for months never wrestling or winning a match, then just gets handed a US Title shot?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh Lana, please do more announcing in dresses. You look so amazing when doing that.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lana and Jojo in the same segment. I think I need a cigarette.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh boy Mark Henry representing murica only to get crushed. Clearly have never seen this before!


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

YestleMania said:


> Getting Miss Elizabeth vibes.


Are you suggesting that Lana is going to die of an overdose in Lex Luger's Atlanta condo? That's a terrible thought... ;-)


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Mark Henry wins and then proceeds to fuck Lana into paralysis right in front of Rusev and the whole world.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> How much is 138 Kilos?



https://www.google.com/#q=how+much+is+138+kilos+in+pounds


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

World's Strongest C.H.U.D.

As I said before, I've been sick...and this is NOT keeping me awake. I may be checking out soon.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> They don't do a lot of mic work in NXT. Even Charlotte and Sasha needed time to develop on the main roster. Working in a small crowd of around 400, which was the case in NXT, and working in front of a large crowd of about 15k is like night and day.


Promo class multiple times a week at the Performance Center can, believe it or not, get you ready for those stages. 

Just depends on how it's received by the performer.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Said no guy ever...
> 
> Any guy would love Jojo on their mic


I prefer the finer things in life..such as .. (see image) .. too bad shes gone


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Lothario said:


> He's improved leaps and bounds since his last run but he's always been overrated on average by this community. A lot of hyperbole and over embellishing when it comes time to put him over.


I just tire of double standards and hyperbole. It's exhausting. 

Rollins has definitely improved. By leaps and bounds. Why can't people just be content with that instead of acting like he's Randy Savage or Dwayne Johnson.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm actually into this match


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I though this show got cancelled lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Of course the title match is more important but Seth obviously got to Finn in the segment and tried to attack him so it makes sense for Finn to cost him the win. It adds some heat to this feud because they've barely got any.


Finn getting the better of the little physical confrontation there (as little as the confrontation was) would seem to cancel that out, though.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

T0M said:


> Who is hotter: Jojo or Lana?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Said no guy ever...
> 
> Any guy would love Jojo on their mic


Probably has the best mic work :curry2


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

ChicagoFit said:


> Are you suggesting that Lana is going to die of an overdose in Lex Luger's Atlanta condo? That's a terrible thought... ;-)


Oh hell no.

:stop


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Can't wait for the magnificient return of Jinder Mahal tonight :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ChicagoFit said:


> Are you suggesting that Lana is going to die of an overdose in Lex Luger's Atlanta condo? That's a terrible thought... ;-)


ooooooo...that was good!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Put a bunch of attractive women on WWE tv and watch the thirsty, horny dudes lose their shit.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

"Somebody gonna get their ass kicked. Somebody gonna--" Well shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronzilla said:


> I prefer the finer things in life..such as .. (see image) .. too bad shes gone


Shit, give me both.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> https://www.google.com/#q=how+much+is+138+kilos+in+pounds


I guess I should have just googled it the internet almost always has a answer lol thanks!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mugging of Cena said:


> I just tire of double standards and hyperbole. It's exhausting.
> 
> Rollins has definitely improved. By leaps and bounds. Why can't people just be content with that instead of acting like he's Randy Savage or Dwayne Johnson.


How does saying someone did good in a single segment equate to putting them up there with The Rock?

Sometimes people literally just make things up in their mind. It's weird.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I really wish every Rusev feud wasn't about him vs some guy trying to win the match "for America". Say what you want about the quality of his feud with Ziggler but at least it was about something different.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

I tune into Raw and BAM Mark Henry owning Rusev.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how in this company you don't have to do shit to get a title match, you don't gotta win a bunch of matches, go undefeated, win a number 1 contenders match, no you just get it handed to you on the fly.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

FOOD PORN!!!

Here's a blast from the past(first job in 1988, I made these)the Priazzo.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Rollins has definitely improved. By leaps and bounds. Why can't people just be content with that instead of acting like he's Randy Savage or Dwayne Johnson.


Don't see anyone claiming that.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Like i said before he needs to go heel at SS by having Gallows and Anderson help him win to from the Balor club.
> 
> At the same time you can turn Rollins face


That'd probably be best for both men going forward. Flipping their roles because I've seen this story before; there's no way Finn doesn't get the Roman Reigns treatment by the audience if they don't tweak the cookie cutter nice guy thing. You can put him over Seth, but if he goes over as a vanilla babyface, he's done. It *never* works out of the gate and hasn't in about 30 years.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> How does saying someone did good in a single segment equate to putting them up there with The Rock?
> 
> Sometimes people literally just make things up in their mind. It's weird.


If you go back a few pages you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I would love to see Kurt Angle challenge Rusev if he wins this match.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Would they dare do a short run for Mark Henry with the U.S. title? I'm sure a honeymoon is on the horizon, and Mark will be at the Olympic Games, may be a good PR move.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

ROFL @ henrys attempted bigboot/kick


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Henry to win so Rusev can take a bang Lana hiatus.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

mark henry vs rusev is like hornswaggle vs the bull


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mugging of Cena said:


> If you go back a few pages you'll see what I'm talking about.


I read it.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

T0M said:


> Who is hotter: Jojo or Lana?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

This is SO bad tonight. Fuck me.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Irrelevant match was irrelevant


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lothario said:


> That'd probably be best for both men going forward. Flipping their roles because I've seen this story before; there's no way Finn doesn't get the Roman Reigns treatment by the audience if they don't tweak the cookie cutter nice guy thing. You can put him over Seth, but if he goes over as a vanilla babyface, he's done. It *never* works out of the gate and hasn't in about 30 years.


Exactly, plus Finn can show more personality as a heel. And Rollins as a face will have a whole new crop of people to feud with.

Owens vs Rollins could be money


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Big Show will probably challenge Rusev next.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> I really wish every Rusev feud wasn't about him vs some guy trying to win the match "for America". Say what you want about the quality of his feud with Ziggler but at least it was about something different.


I'd take a million more Rusev vs USA matches before I ever had to endure anything resembling Ziggler/Rusev again.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> They don't do a lot of mic work in NXT. Even Charlotte and Sasha needed time to develop on the main roster. Working in a small crowd of around 400, which was the case in NXT, and working in front of a large crowd of about 15k is like night and day.


Thank you for the great reply. You definitely made excellent points. However, if NXT is the equivalent of MLB minor leagues, why would they ever bring up someone to the main roster essentially batting cleanup (4th in line-up, power hitter) if his skills in every key area are up to par? I mean the entire point of NXT is/was to refine talents into superstars. Between Sasha and Balor NXT seems to be failing in preparing talents promos.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Before doing the accolade Rusev should look to Lana for approval, would be a cool touch kind of like with Leonidas and his wife in 300.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

noooooooooooooo noiooooooooooo just no


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rusev with a decisive win. Good booking there.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Henry humiliated :LUL


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> Oh I know...it IS as bad as it sounds.
> 
> Our Dimorat Party declared war on taste and enjoying yourself years ago. There isn't a thing around they haven't deemed "bad for you" except bean curds. I think, if they had their way, we'd all live in yurts, with nothing modern, eating only bean curds until we fart ourselves into extinction...
> 
> ...


You do realise that the amount of methane that cows and other field animals (esp cows and industrialised farming) release into the atmosphere is almost as large a factor in global warming as anything we actively do, right? 

It's not a war on taste to have food that's not pumped full of shit, it's called regulation to make sure you don't get some crazy cancerous growth in your neck from eating a hamburger at white castle or wherever, you know? lol

anyway man .. RAW ... lol. 

Mark Henry just got taken to the Rusev hall of pain lol.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Looks like Henry's annual jobbing is over.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

HERE COMES MOJO


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Remember when Rusev would just randomly destroy some loser jobber every Raw

Good times


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm shocked at that ending. Shocked I tell you :serious:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> Promo class multiple times a week at the Performance Center can, believe it or not, get you ready for those stages.
> 
> Just depends on how it's received by the performer.


Not really. At the PC you are performing in front of a small crowd, even smaller than the 400 at Full Sail, and they are not gonna be so hostile if you suck. They aren't gonna chant "boring" or "what" if you aren't doing well. The best training is always ON THE JOB and for Finn, he needs this experience. Going on the mic in front of 15 thousand different people each week is the ultimate training. Keep giving him some mic time each week because he wasn't that horrible. He was clear in his words and didn't stumble. He just didn't say anything interesting. If he continues to stink in 6 months then whatever. 


Oh great Rusev beats Henry again. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG PLEASE have Kurt Angle come out!!!!!!!!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Anti-IOC promo? Okay.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Henry has failed this country. :trump


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I read it.


Maybe it was just people saying he killed it, killed Finn etc. Just seemed like an overreaction to a promo where he botched the second sentence.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LOOOOOOOL RIP Rusev


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh no, not him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I FUCKING KNEW IT:lmao

I KNEW THEY WERE GONNA GIVE REIGNS THE US TITLE:lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That had Kurt return written all over it :mj2


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

haha in red wtf


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Finn getting the better of the little physical confrontation there (as little as the confrontation was) would seem to cancel that out, though.


I mean speaking from a kayfabe prospective, Seth got under Finn's skin. The little confrontation wasn't enough, so he'll cost him a win in what should be a guaranteed win for Seth.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

My kid called Rusev vs Reigns :lmao


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Rusev = Ayesha Curry.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Rusev making fun of the father of the year infront of his children and mocking someone who represents the country at the Olympics :lmao

GOAT


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

No, please no God


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman going after the US title :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

GOD DAMMIT

I GOT MY HOPES UP FOR ANGLE WHEN HE SAID "GOLD MEDAL" 

FUCK OFF, ROMAN


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Roman just got pretty impressive pops lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ohhh Reigns for the US title! :mark:


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Finally some star power

:lawler


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

No no no. Please no.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Roman in the mid card!


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Do I hear cheers?


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

If Angle returns now...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Duuuuuudddeee ... can we please not just have fucking Kurt Angle already? I mean please for the love of god please.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fucking hell.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow looks like they are doing Roman/Russev. Good idea.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Show mercy Reigns plz :berried


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

they really reduced to trying patriotism to get roman not boo'd?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And Reigns still gets booed LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WWE never learns


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev needs to CRUSH this druggie.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow. Roman getting cheered in Atlanta.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Rusev trashing America and talking about the Olympics...

Roman Reigns comes out. 

FUCK THIS SHIT 

Angle or bust


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WELP. So much for Rusev's US Title run...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

plbbbtttt....The Roman Empire....after the Visigoths invaded it and burned it to the ground...


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Atmosphere is electric.....shows people doing nothing.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

So Roman/Rusev at SSlam?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

A big part of me was hoping for Kurt Angle :cry


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Reigns down to the US title picture? Well, Merry Christmas Wrestling Forum.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rusev promo


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

This feud is like 2 years too late but I'm still here for it.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Not sure how to feel about Roman's red gear. :serious:


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Ah.. ok! So this is how they are going to build Reigns again..

Prepare some Vaseline guys, this time is not down our throats.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Maybe it was just people saying he killed it, killed Finn etc. Just seemed like an overreaction to a promo where he botched the second sentence.


Mis-speaking a word doesn't kill an entirety of a promo. The point was still very much gotten across and the crowd seemed to like it. It was a good segment. Not a great one. :shrug


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Damn, after all that talk of gold medals, I was hoping for Angle.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

I was really hoping for Angle. You can imagine my disappointment when I heard Roman's music hit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Good! Keep this bum in the mid card going after mid card belts.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Michael Cole says the atmosphere right now is ELECTRIC..camera shows fans looking at the floor and one guy clapping someone please make a GIF of that lmfao


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Never have I been happier to see Roman, finally a non geek challenging Rusev! Even though Roman is above fighting for secondary titles, but whatever.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Roman with the spiderman gear


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

First Cena, now Reigns. Poor Rusev.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

The US title is beneath Roman, tbh.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Roman Vs Rusev should be good tbh.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> That had Kurt return written all over it :mj2


too right, but this is wwe, why do that


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't wait to see a red, white and blue vest on Roman :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Kurt Angle won the gold medal in Atlanta in 1996 so surely HE is gonna come out to challenge Rusev for the U.S title? Right Vince? Right? Right?



Ahh fuck off Roman!!!!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

TD_DDT said:


> Atmosphere is electric.....shows people doing nothing.


That is so wrong!! They are doing something!! I swear I saw a guy yawning!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I can dig this.

Just have to block out the fact that the guy defend America's honor is getting booed.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Roman has new gear?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

This was going great until Reigns came out. I hope Rusev breaks him in half


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm actually okay with Roman winning the US title and his new gear looks dope.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Roman looks weird without the blue contacts. Its creepy.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> And Reigns still gets booed LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> WWE never learns


You keep using this word "booed" and I don't think you quite know what it means


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman violates Wellness gets a US title run. :eyeroll


----------



## Danica (Feb 2, 2016)

Well... it was nice knowing you Rusev, just when I thought you could rebuild yourself back up after freeing yourself from him.
Looks like it's back to being squashed by him again..


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

The hilarious thing is they should have done this this two years ago.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Why would they use Kurt Angle, it's not like they're in Atlanta where he won the Olympic gold medal 20 years ago this summer... It's not like USA Network broadcasts the Olympics.... Oh wait...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

lots of kids in the crowd I guess


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Why didn't they book Roman like this in the first place? No talking, just ass kicking.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Rip Rusev


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mid card Reigns is more over than main eventer Reigns :rockwut


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Say goodbye to the title RuRu.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Well at least he's not in the ME picture atm so this is good I guess


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Roman looks like he's put on some weight. Oddly enough it looks good on him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The roman express incoming. Wll be a huge flop just like Lugar


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

If there was ANY time to bring back Kurt Angle, it would've been at that moment in the same city he won a gold medal 20 years ago yesterday.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So basically they're doing with Roman's played out ass what they should've done 2 years ago.
This fucking company :vince


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

That superman punch is so garbage


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Roman hasn't uttered a word since returning. Keep it that way, please.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Give Roman a new song


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Kurt Angle? Nope. Roman Reigns.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I mean speaking from a kayfabe prospective, Seth got under Finn's skin. The little confrontation wasn't enough, so he'll cost him a win in what should be a guaranteed win for Seth.


That would be dumb, though. Neither guy is Champion, so both need to be as strong as possible going into the match.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Perfectly fine with Reigns/Rusev at Summerslam.









Crowd was weird though. Heard loud booing mixed in with Roman chants.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Wanted to see this 2 years ago, but I'm down.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Rusev nosold that Superman punch :lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

EL SHIV said:


> Roman violates Wellness gets a US title run. :eyeroll


Rusev getting punished for Roman's crime, absolute travesty


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> And Reigns still gets booed LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> WWE never learns


My guy, did you not hear the cheers and Roman chants?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

After finally recovering from his destruction by Cena, now Rusev is gonna get Reign'd on.
:Out


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

TheBkMogul said:


> Roman hasn't uttered a word since returning. Keep it that way, please.


 @Sol Katti

Silent badass


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SpikeDudley said:


> You keep using this word "booed" and I don't think you quite know what it means


Reigns got the shit booed out of him, not sure what you were listening to. It was easily 80% boos to 20% for the little kids


----------



## Life010 (Apr 4, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Roman looks like he's put on some weight. Oddly enough it looks good on him.


Water weight from dianabol..

He's on the roids!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

TheBkMogul said:


> Roman hasn't uttered a word since returning. Keep it that way, please.


As a Reigns fan, I agree with this.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

to 7-11 I go who wants a SLURPEE!?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I seriously fucking thought that Kurt Angle was returning. Especially after Rusev was berating US Olympic athletes.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

yeah I'm on team Rusev. 

funny how they had Reigns come out during a discussion about athletes being banned from competition due to doping ... hmmmmm.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

There isn't a wrestling fan watching this right now who wasn't waiting for Angle to come out and kick ass and they fucking send Roman Reigns? THAT JUST GONNA MAKE PEOPLE HATE HIM EVEN MORE

How clueless can you be? Christ on a fucking bike.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

DeeGuy said:


> Mid card Reigns is more over than main eventer Reigns :rockwut


My first thought lol. I like the red, and that was a great superman punch off the steps. I'm waiting for the addiction or ADHD angle lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hopefully Roman puts him over clean.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Don't make a promo with Nia's horrible theme song fpalm


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

TD_DDT said:


> Give Roman a new song


Give Roman new everything...I am glad they finally him a badass,like should have years ago.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"You hear those cheers? Push him dammit!" :vince5


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

TheBkMogul said:


> Roman hasn't uttered a word since returning. Keep it that way, please.


He had mic time shortly after losing to Finn Balor.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> You do realise that the amount of methane that cows and other field animals (esp cows and industrialised farming) release into the atmosphere is almost as large a factor in global warming as anything we actively do, right?
> 
> It's not a war on taste to have food that's not pumped full of shit, it's called regulation to make sure you don't get some crazy cancerous growth in your neck from eating a hamburger at white castle or wherever, you know? lol
> 
> ...


Don't fall for the Global warming/cooling/climate change/whatever they call it this week.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Please tell me they got her new gear. Coming out looking like the Queen of the Putty Patrol.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

It's only a matter of time before Paige is fed to Nia Jax.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> That would be dumb, though. Neither guy is Champion, so both need to be as strong as possible going into the match.


This kind of loss doesn't really hurt Seth though, if he were to lose clean as a whistle I'd completely agree. Seth doesn't lose anything with this loss.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

There was a small part of me that was hoping for Angle's music to hit. Then Reigns' music hit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TheBkMogul said:


> Roman hasn't uttered a word since returning. Keep it that way, please.


He did a brief interview after his match with Balor and also had a short exchange with Balor before the match.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Nia jax destroys raw. Oh they don't know how right they are. :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I honestly thought the Zayn or Neville would be challenging Rusev for the US Title, but Reigns is good too.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Man do I wish Nia Jax was Nikki Bella's enforcer.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Reigns is gonna hold that US title for a minute too. It's actually good for the US title although we all should have seen this coming a mile away. I kinda did. A few others possibly did too. This is Vince's way of punishing him but keeping him a champion at the same time.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> There isn't a wrestling fan watching this right now who wasn't waiting for Angle to come out and kick ass and they fucking send Roman Reigns? THAT JUST GONNA MAKE PEOPLE HATE HIM EVEN MORE
> 
> How clueless can you be? Christ on a fucking bike.


Reigns gets by far the biggest pop of the night and you talk about people hating him even more. Talk about being clueless.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

If you're not a Roman fan (I am) then there's no wrong way for this to play out. He either puts Rusev over or stays in the mid card as US Champ. Y'all should be ecstatic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nia Jax and Strowman should mate. :vince$


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Reigns got the shit booed out of him, not sure what you were listening to. It was easily 80% boos to 20% for the little kids


What a load of typical, anti-Reigns, bullshit. Probably can't hear or see through that thick cloud of delusion around you.

Hey, at least you haven't posted that stupid fucking meme that no on gives a shit about for a while.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I actually want to see Reigns with the US title. That belt needs people with legitimacy/name value contending for it, it's been in the gutter since Cena lost it.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Give him the US title damnit, that will teach him not to pop adderall ! :vince5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> This kind of loss doesn't really hurt Seth though, if he were to lose clean as a whistle I'd completely agree. Seth doesn't lose anything with this loss.


It does when you're being built up to be in a title match at the 2nd biggest show of the year. The match means nothing for Zayn.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

EL SHIV said:


> Hopefully Roman puts him over clean.


It's not often you can put Roman and clean in the same sentence


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

So there is little to no chance Rusev wins a feud against Reigns.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> And Reigns still gets booed LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> WWE never learns


Nah, not this time. He was actually getting cheered.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This RAW put me to sleep for a few man the WWE is just stale I'm honestly about to give it up


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Bayley <3 said:


> Nia jax destroys raw. Oh they don't know how right they are. :lol


there's no need ... Dana's got it covered like a boss.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> Don't fall for the Global warming/cooling/climate change/whatever they call it this week.
> https://youtu.be/a3Dwa2_lGhM


South Park is funny. I'm ready for the new season to start. Sorry to get into ya'lls conversation.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

The fan base today is a complete joke. Once fans feel you're in Vinces dog house and you're the underdog, it becomes safe for them to become vocal for you. Roman didn't get _half_ of that as champion but now that's been unjustly jobbed out, we feel bad and love him again. :lol If theres anyone who should be cutting the promo Seth gave after his return, its Roman. You boo when he's clearly on top but time you think the machine has turned against him, you cheer. He should tell fans to shove it up their ass. :lol

The fan base as a whole has never been as fickle as they are now, and they wonder why Vince hasn't turned Reigns heel. Why would he? The people that are booing will just start cheering.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The Renegade said:


> If you're not a Roman fan (I am) then there's no wrong way for this to play out. He either puts Rusev over or stays in the mid card as US Champ. Y'all should be ecstatic.


This is good for Reigns tbh.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Zigberg said:


> What a load of typical, anti-Reigns, bullshit. Probably can't hear or see through that thick cloud of delusion around you.
> 
> Hey, at least you haven't posted that stupid fucking meme that no on gives a shit about for a while.


You are the typica Reigns fan who can't accept the truth, he got way more boos than cheers. But keep lying to yourself, the only person you are fooling is yourself.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

As long as Seth does not lose clean, that loss does not hurt at all.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

As much as they set up the Angle return there... Really? You guys still think he's coming back in a wrestling capacity? Hasn't WWE pretty much said they don't want to risk having him break into a thousand pieces on live TV?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Roman only got those slight cheers because people was ecstatic that he was in the mid card and finally out of the main event scene.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Go Rusev. Seriously Roman needs to put him over clean as well.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm alright with Reigns getting shoved down the card

But feeding him Rusev to build him back up :sad:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Ronzilla said:


> Michael Cole says the atmosphere right now is ELECTRIC..camera shows fans looking at the floor and one guy clapping someone please make a GIF of that lmfao


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Reigns as the US champion is solid, IMO
Rusev/Reigns is gonna be a kickass match and you know it.

I'm not the biggest Roman fan, but he is pretty good in-ring wise and since returning from his suspension he has showed more intensity than before. If he keeps this pace and his booking is solid, but not superman solid, it's gonna be entertaining.

Who knows...maybe I become a fan of RR.

For the haters: At least think about this -> HE IS NOT ON THE MAIN EVENT SCENE (for now). This is what they should've done a long time ago. Glad that they are doing it...


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Catsaregreat said:


> Reigns gets by far the biggest pop of the night and you talk about people hating him even more. Talk about being clueless.


It was a mixed reaction at best. Yeah there was a pop and some Roman chants but heavy boos as well, you can't compare it to Enzo's reaction earlier or even Sasha's


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Hate the red gear. I don't usually enjoy Reigns/Rusev, hopefully they can bring it and make it worthwhile.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Such a random match


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I love Backlund's voice in Young's music. He sounds genuinely mental.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its so fucking dumb that they got Raw airing these SD commercials, aren't they supposed to be competing? Why advertise your competition on your show?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

DeeGuy said:


> It's not often you can put Roman and clean in the same sentence


Well unlike Cena, at least Roman does the job when needed.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Titus saying what we're all thinking


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Titus asking the million dollar question right there lol.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

This match makes no sense.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I expect a DY win here.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> So there is little to no chance Rusev wins a feud against Reigns.


I hate to say it, but when Reigns wins the US title at SS, it'll be elevated, by a lot. This is actually a good thing for Rusev. He can move to bigger and better things(WWE universal championship).


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Did Titus just turn heel AGAIN? What the fuck is going on right now


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

LOL Wtf Titus oneil heel turn outtanowhere...


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I thought Titus was a babyface?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The PTPs explode!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

[USER][/USER]


Lyanna said:


> It was a mixed reaction at best. Yeah there was a pop and some Roman chants but heavy boos as well, you can't compare it to Enzo's reaction earlier or even Sasha's


Reigns got twice the amount of cheers Sasha and Enzo did. Its amazing how people only hear what they want to hear.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The term "New Era" does not have any place during a Titus O'Neil/Darren Young match with Bob Backlund ringside.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asmodeus said:


> Hate the red gear.


Yeah not a fan of the red, should be all black or with dark grey.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Titus finally asking what many have been asking since those Make Darren Young Great again promos started airing, when was he ever great to begin with?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> It does when you're being built up to be in a title match at the 2nd biggest show of the year. The match means nothing for Zayn.


If Finn costs Seth the match, everyone knows that Seth had the match won if it wasn't for Finn. Seth loses no credibility because he still looked good and didn't get straight up beat. As for Sami he keeps his momentum.

We're not going to agree here tho so just agree to disagree.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Make Titus heel again.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> Its so fucking dumb that they got Raw airing these SD commercials, aren't they supposed to be competing? Why advertise your competition on your show?


Raw isn't a network, USA is airing the commercials since both shows are on here.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Certainly wishful thinking but during Rusev's promo about the Olympics being rigged, my mind started racing.

Olympic based promo? Check.

No American deserves to win gold? Check.

RAW is in Atlanta, the same city as the 1996 Olympics? Check.

Again, definitely wishful thinking but once I began processing Rusev's promo, I started marking inside because it was so obvious.

Or so I thought because the only thing that's obvious is that they just trolled the fuck out of me and Roman is about to kill-off the best part of RAW.

BTW, this has been pretty boring.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

soo.. Titus is now mysteriously a heel? Is he chasing that Big Show record?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Titus with dat homerun shot!
:ha


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Rusev was drawing mass heat there, Reigns got a pop because Rusev sold his anti-america promo extremely well.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> You are the typica Reigns fan who can't accept the truth, he got way more boos than cheers. But keep lying to yourself, the only person you are fooling is yourself.


Remember when you said Kevin Owens is the most over dude on the roster :lol

I admire this delusional troll thing you got going on. Really need it around here ever since loudon wainwright got banned


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> there's no need ... Dana's got it covered like a boss.


I'd rather watch 3 hours of Dana than 3 minutes of Nia.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Black on Black crime. Why my brothas fightin :mj2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Perfectly fine with Reigns/Rusev at Summerslam.


Me too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760286026719834112


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Good! Keep this bum in the mid card going after mid card belts.


Romain going after "The new Grand Slam winners"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> If Finn costs Seth the match, everyone knows that Seth had the match won if it wasn't for Finn. Seth loses no credibility because he still looked good and didn't get straight up beat. As for Sami he keeps his momentum.
> 
> We're not going to agree here tho so just agree to disagree.


All you have to do is have Finns music be played, then Seth gets distracted in the corner and Zayn hits his finisher for the win


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Marking for the dog barking....Yes I do.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Titus is awful and sloppy.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

With some of the pointless matches tonight, are they not going to have anything for Owens or Cesaro?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Catsaregreat said:


> Reigns gets by far the biggest pop of the night and you talk about people hating him even more. Talk about being clueless.


:lol

He was also booed out of the fucking building in equal measure, or were you not listening? Do you just block that out and pretend it's all cheers?

One city cheering more than usual won't make a difference. People will want Angle and they'll take their anger out on Reigns.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Y'know, I actually like Roman Reigns is facing Rusev and I'd love to see Roman Reigns wins the US Championship because it's time for Reigns to win a match on a PPV, right?

What I'm going to assume as Vince's plan is that he's going to test Roman Reigns by giving him the US Championship and somehow, this would discipline him for quite sometime before putting him back in the main event. This could make Vince warm onto Roman Reigns again to put him back as one of the faces of the WWE.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

The Pokemon I just caught right now is more exciting than this whole show. seriously.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

vince loves black on black violence


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can we just get to the Rollins/Zayn match.....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DeeGuy said:


> Rusev getting punished for Roman's crime, absolute travesty


Rusev screwed but not by Lana :surprise:


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> I hate to say it, but when Reigns wins the US title at SS, it'll be elevated, by a lot. This is actually a good thing for Rusev. He can move to bigger and better things(WWE universal championship).


Here's to hoping you are right. It will probably give us some decent matches anyway.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Bayley <3 said:


> I'd rather watch 3 hours of Dana than 3 minutes of Nia.


aesthetically or ? 

neither of them were ready. I aint no Nia fan, she still needs NXT.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> It does when you're being built up to be in a title match at the 2nd biggest show of the year. The match means nothing for Zayn.


If Finn can screw over Seth and cause him to lose, it won't hurt Seth and it will add more build to the their Summerslam match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> If Finn costs Seth the match, everyone knows that Seth had the match won if it wasn't for Finn. Seth loses no credibility because he still looked good and didn't get straight up beat. As for Sami he keeps his momentum.
> 
> We're not going to agree here tho so just agree to disagree.


And if Sami loses, he loses to someone higher on the card than him. Nothing lost for Sami at all. His momentum, which is all of 1 match, isn't like you're breaking some big streak, or something.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh fuck it, hey bob can you make raw great again, thanks


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Win-win imo. Rusev goes over: it helps considerably in re-establishing him as what he should have been all along: a cornerstone to be taken seriously. Reigns goes over: There are some fresher and valuable matchups waiting for him. For instance: I do not recall Jericho and Reigns having a program together.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Raw isn't a network, USA is airing the commercials since both shows are on here.


Yeah but its right before Raw comes on and goes off to a commercial, it makes it look like Raw is advertising it. Also Ambrose the SD WWE champion is gonna be on Austin's podcast immediately after Raw, not after SD....


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Yah to damn big to be doing a rollup !


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Tightass O'Neil


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SpikeDudley said:


> Remember when you said Kevin Owens is the most over dude on the roster :lol
> 
> I admire this delusional troll thing you got going on. Really need it around here ever since loudon wainwright got banned


I said he was one of the most over heels on the roster, which he is. If you really dont think that he is, you are the one who is delusional.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

That was boring.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Glad Young lost man he sucks


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Make Titus face again :quimby


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> If Finn can screw over Seth and cause him to lose, it won't hurt Seth and it will add more build to the their Summerslam match.


There's no need for two people in a title match to lose at all when you can just build the feud through segments.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

the_hound said:


>


holy f ur the man move over seth


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Darren got excited when Titus grabbed his tights.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Steph pregnant?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

A father of the year maneuver right there.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> And if Sami loses, he loses to someone higher on the card than him. Nothing lost for Sami at all. His momentum, which is all of 1 match, isn't like you're breaking some big streak, or something.


Yeah, especially considering Sami's character, he's one of the only ones that can take the loss without any kind of damage.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Titus gets a win :lol


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> :lol
> 
> He was also booed out of the fucking building in equal measure, or were you not listening? Do you just block that out and pretend it's all cheers?
> 
> One city cheering more than usual won't make a difference. People will want Angle and they'll take their anger out on Reigns.


He hardly had any boos at all. Youre the one blocking things out not me. I call it like it is. Also, why the fuck would people be cheering for Angle, nobody gives a shit unless hes actually there.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Catsaregreat said:


> [USER][/USER]
> 
> Reigns got twice the amount of cheers Sasha and Enzo did. Its amazing how people only hear what they want to hear.


Reigns got a good pop but it was definitely not twice as big as Enzo's lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sheamus in a match with Brock...yep.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Sheamus was WWE Champion FOUR TIMES?! I literally only remember him as Champion once.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Bring out Brock already. Jesus.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Give Cesaro a mid card belt.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So their office doesn't have doors and they're just lurking behind lamps?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

When it can't get worst, Sheamus appears on my TV screen...


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> You are the typica Reigns fan who can't accept the truth, he got way more boos than cheers. But keep lying to yourself, the only person you are fooling is yourself.


I'm barely a Reigns "fan", I think the guys decent with a lot of room to improve, but more than that i'm just not one of the brain dead, crowd following freaks that negatively obsess over him and berate anything and everything he does to fit their weird, little agendas against him.

If you truly think it was an 80/20 split against him you very much fall in that category of people. You don't hear me spouting utter shit making out like there was a huge majority in his favour.

Now, maybe you should go back to repeatedly posting that cringeworthy meme and trying (and failing miserably) to get it to catch on, because any time you type actual words nothing but shit seems to come out.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> And if Sami loses, he loses to someone higher on the card than him. Nothing lost for Sami at all. His momentum, which is all of 1 match, isn't like you're breaking some big streak, or something.


Did you see the finish to that match ? 1 match is really all he needed but....

Not to mention this was a guy he couldn't beat back to his NXT days. So in all it's really more than 1 match.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> I said he was one of the most over heels on the roster, which he is. If you really dont think that he is, you are the one who is delusional.


You could turn off the mice off for half the crowd and he still wouldn't get cheered more than Seth Rollins or Brock Lesnar


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Didn't Foley said Raw was not going to focus on this whole GM and Steph BS?

this like what the 3rd time they have been on tonight


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

That's one shiny mohawk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

NXT Only said:


> Steph pregnant?


Could be, Trips wont stop until he gets his boy he keeps trying for. Dudes gonna have like 8 girls if he don't stop.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Cesaro with a nice pop for a guy who has less direction than One Direction.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Stephanie having another kid at 40?

Winner of Sheamus/Cesaro gets a title match


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Amber B said:


> So their office doesn't have doors and they're just lurking behind lamps?


It's not even an office. I don't see a desk or any office furniture. Damm Mick is gold when he talks. He is shitting on this "NEW ERA".


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SpikeDudley said:


> You could turn off the mice off for half the crowd and he still wouldn't get cheered more than Seth Rollins or Brock Lesnar


You really should learn the term *"one of"*


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

she looks like an overweigh kardashian


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Catsaregreat said:


> He hardly had any boos at all. Youre the one blocking things out not me. I call it like it is. Also, why the fuck would people be cheering for Angle, nobody gives a shit unless hes actually there.


You're obviously stupid or delusional he was booed more than cheered


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Did you see the finish to that match ? 1 match is really all he needed but....
> 
> Not to mention this was a guy he couldn't beat back to his NXT days. So in all it's really more than 1 match.


By the numbers on the main roster, it's 1 match and certainly not a match that he needs.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

HERE COMES GRIMACE.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> So their office doesn't have doors and they're just lurking behind lamps?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The Authority office is one of the most tragic things on every Raw. Why can't they just have an office, table and a few chairs? That curtain, TV monitors and posters everywhere just looks so fake and overdone.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> Didn't Foley said Raw was not going to focus on this whole GM and Steph BS?
> 
> this like what the 3rd time they have been on tonight


I thought Shane and DB said that?


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Title match opportunity for what belt?


----------



## jamesdeen1 (Jul 8, 2016)

mick foleys barber died 30 years ago


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I like watching Sheamus go in the ring and I think he is while not overly stellar or of course a franchise guy I think he is a solid all around talent but I just don't know what you do with him in singles at this point. Maybe tag him up with another physical wrestler to give the tag division a new flavor?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

WWE has 2 pasty white Irish wrestlers
one is a midget and useless on the mic, the other a genuine big guy that can work and good on the mic
guess which one wwe creative went with?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Roxinius said:


> You're obviously stupid or delusional he was booed more than cheered


Im neither, thanks for the angry insults though. Reigns' haters are such nice people.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Zigberg said:


> I'm barely a Reigns "fan", I think the guys decent with a lot of room to improve, but more than that i'm just not one of the brain dead, crowd following freaks that negatively obsess over him and berate anything and everything he does to fit their weird, little agendas against him.
> 
> If you truly think it was an 80/20 split against him you very much fall in that category of people. You don't hear me spouting utter shit making out like there was a huge majority in his favour.
> 
> Now, maybe you should go back to repeatedly posting that cringeworthy meme and trying (and failing miserably) to get it to catch on, because any time you type actual words nothing but shit seems to come out.


Facts are facts and you can ignore them all you want. When they panned to the crowd very few people were clapping or cheering for Reigns. I love when Reigns gets a few smattering of cheers people act like OMG he is super over even though most people are are booing him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cesaro better win. I'd much rather see him with a title shot.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> By the numbers on the main roster, it's 1 match and certainly not a match that he needs.


Alright, I'm really agreeing to disagree here. If I keep replying I don't see stoppage :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Gotta love the GM's/bosses office, everytime its just a fucking curtain with some advertisements hanging on the wall and a lamp.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

EL SHIV said:


> Cesaro better win. I'd much rather see him with a title shot.


Which title? I missed that part.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

CWC :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Last hour of Raw shaping up to be good with Brock, Rollins/Zayn, Sheamus/Cesaro.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ellsworth should job to Nia.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> I thought Shane and DB said that?


Foley said it during his interview as well. when it was he and DB getting interviewed about what their plans are


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

EL SHIV said:


> Cesaro better win. I'd much rather see him with a title shot.


I am only half paying attention at the moment: what is this a title shot for?


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah but its right before Raw comes on and goes off to a commercial, it makes it look like Raw is advertising it. Also Ambrose the SD WWE champion is gonna be on Austin's podcast immediately after Raw, not after SD....


I think you're taking the brand split a little too seriously.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Facts are facts and you can ignore them all you want. When they panned to the crowd very few people were clapping or cheering for Reigns. I love when Reigns gets a few smattering of cheers people act like OMG he is super over even though most people are are booing him.


Yes, because me saying it was about 50/50 is saying "OMG he is super over"...

Point proven, delusional moron.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DY and O'Neil fighting again?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Which title? I missed that part.


So did Steph and Mick...


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

They keep building up Rusev, only to undercut him at the worst possible moments. It's so counterproductive. And if they want a "redemption" storyline for Roman, he needs an extended losing streak imo.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

What is the name of the song in the CWC commercial/promo?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Alright, I'm really agreeing to disagree here. If I keep replying I don't see stoppage :lol


It's just common sense. It's not like he has a ton of momentum. :shrug Even if he did, making the title match at SS look strong is faaaar more important, either way.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman's new gear looks more of a pink color, not red.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Could be, Trips wont stop until he gets his boy he keeps trying for. Dudes gonna have like 8 girls if he don't stop.


Well look at Steph, she's too damn sexy. It's kinda hard not to stop. As far as the kid thing, Taker is 51 and have a toddler.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"You better calm down before I KNOCK YOUR OLD ASS OUT" (Real nig Titus O'Neil)

:lmao Bruh.:done


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

that outfit is quite unfortunate


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Plz not another Titus/Darren feud :$


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Backlund :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That Vince punishment.

- Win via cheating

- get snuffed in a backstage segment right after :maury


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Taming gained a lot of weight


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Is that Fantasia in the ring?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

OMG LADIES AND GENTLEMAN THE CROWD IS ELECTRIC!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> So did Steph and Mick...


Jesus what is going on tonight?!


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm sorry but Nia Jax just looks like a fat mess.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I like my girls BBW


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Nia would be really hot if she'd lose that weight, shes got a pretty face.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

More jobbers :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Nia Jax need heel music


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Never in my life did I think I'd see Roman in the midcard and Dean in the main event :lol They literally switched places, lol.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Had no idea Jax used to be a model.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

You can't win an argument with Bob Backlund because Bob Backlund don't even know what the hell he's saying.

And they took a jobber from Real Housewives of Atlanta it seems.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

NakNak said:


> Reigns as the US champion is solid, IMO
> Rusev/Reigns is gonna be a kickass match and you know it.
> 
> I'm not the biggest Roman fan, but he is pretty good in-ring wise and since returning from his suspension he has showed more intensity than before. If he keeps this pace and his booking is solid, but not superman solid, it's gonna be entertaining.
> ...



Roman should have been feuding with Rusev for the US Title at the 2015 WM. Everytime they interacted, the crowd was hot and it was tailor made for Reigns given Rusev was undefeated. Why they fed Rusev to Cena (a guy who didn't need it) is beyond me.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> "You better calm down before I KNOCK YOUR OLD ASS OUT" (Real nig Titus O'Neil)
> 
> :lmao Bruh.:done


Heel Titus needs to come back full force...With new music and everything.

That was some real street shit lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So Titus, who was decently and consistently over as a face, is now a heel. And Young, who got a decent reception in the two weeks leading up to his IC Title match thanks to his new and culturally relevant gimmick, is now being de-emphasized already.

:mase


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

The crowd has no reaction and I have no erection.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

NIa is still soo green. She should be in NXT Still


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

If Terry Taylor were a black woman.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Nia Jaxx vs. Storm from X:Men Apocalypse.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Which title? I missed that part.


I don't think they specified.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Nia would be really hot if she'd lose that weight, shes got a pretty face.


I'll still hit it.:smile2:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nikki Bella's future enforcer dominating.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> Had no idea Jax used to be a model.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

That's a much better finish than that Hulk Hogan leg drop she was using in NXT.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Zigberg said:


> I'm sorry but Nia Jax just looks like a fat mess.


There's like 20 other divas on the roster that's thin, don't moan about the 1 diva that isn't. You're not into larger women, that's you but guys like me enjoy watching her go. Learn some tolerance dude.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That looked like a modified world strongest slam.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Just realized Nia sounds like Chyna when she speaks.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

The High King said:


> WWE has 2 pasty white Irish wrestlers
> one is a midget and useless on the mic, the other a genuine big guy that can work and good on the mic
> guess which one wwe creative went with?


Sheamus already had his shot, and don't forget that he was a champion last year. Sheamus is good where he is, hanging around in the uppermidcard, he's a great heel too, and he could be a beliavable main event heel again in the future, but he needs to get some momentum before, win some big matches and shit.

Bálor can work as well, I'm not the biggest fan of his but the guy's size doesn't rule him off in the ring, since I think he wrestles a style accord to his size and bumps a lot for bigger guys and wins with technique rather than power in situations where he's the smaller guy. Creative went with him because Finn has sense of marketing and got himself over financially with the demon stuff. But he is a pretty good worker and far from a just being midget withouth ring psychology. Have you actually watched him wrestle?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That's....not a good tidbit to speak of. 
Watch one of the women get seriously hurt.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Had no idea Jax used to be a model.


She does have a pretty face imo.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Yay Nia. Short and sweet on the mic. I see a female Goldberg on our hands.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

jamesdeen1 said:


> mick foleys barber died 30 years ago


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Nia is growing on me. I think maybe I should give her another chance. Maybe she isn't so bad even if she did need more time in NXT.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

To be fair, if Byron dared talk to me, I'd snap, too.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Nia Jax before Carls Jr.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> It's just common sense. It's not like he has a ton of momentum. :shrug Even if he did, making the title match at SS look strong is faaaar more important, either way.


It's not, this is probably the most he's had on the MR. And a nonclean loss doesn't affect the title match at all. You're far too concerned about it but okay.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You can't spell painful to watch w/o *Nia*.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh no oh no new day have two oranges and a banana


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

This Burger King commercial is more terrible than RAW


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So they booked Sheamus vs Cesaro for a title shot against Rusev, when Roman just made his intentions clear? Is Roman feuding with Rusev or not? Make up your damn mind WWE :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Zayn is pretty good on the mic.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Sami is starting to feel a lot more set/comfortable on the main roster nowadays, which is nice to see.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Is Tom on his knees? I don't think he's that short.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"This feels and is shaped like a banana, but im not too sure".....


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Really dig that finisher for her, actually. Almost like a Samoan drop transitioned into a World's Strongest Slam of sorts. Nice impact, fits her power gimmick.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So they booked Sheamus vs Cesaro for a title shot against Rusev, when Roman just made his intentions clear? Is Roman feuding with Rusev or not? Make up your damn mind WWE :lol


Could turn into a fatal 4 way.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So New Day just grabbed a fruit cock out of a burlap sack on live TV... But yet, somehow it just isn't 1/10th as funny as DX and the great 4th of July wiener grill party..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> It's not, this is probably the most he's had on the MR. And a nonclean loss doesn't affect the title match at all. You're far too concerned about it but okay.


If that's the most he's had on the main roster, that's even more reason why it doesn't matter if he loses this match. Looks like Owens is getting involved, anyway. Rollins/Finn had their interaction; KO and Zayn haven't.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Why don´t you ask her. Could main draw promos get any more cliche? Why not say something like EASY. They need to send the writers to NXT promo class.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

MyaTheBee said:


> Nia Jax before Carls Jr.


Not everyone is meant to be thin, don't be an elitist jerk. She looks fine as she is to me. There's plenty of other thin divas for you to gawk over.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The High King said:


> WWE has 2 pasty white Irish wrestlers
> one is a midget and useless on the mic, the other a genuine big guy that can work and good on the mic
> guess which one wwe creative went with?


Seamus isn't that better than Finn, has already had his time and has proven to be a flop as a top guy. Give Finn a chance to prove he can be a flop as well okay dude?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Nia's music fits her about as well as an outfit not made for fat people


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

MyaTheBee said:


> Nia Jax before Carls Jr.


She looks better now with the weight.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Spaz350 said:


> Really dig that finisher for her, actually. Almost like a Samoan drop transitioned into a World's Strongest Slam of sorts. Nice impact, fits her power gimmick.


Yeah same. It's perfect for her size and looks somewhat unique.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Just tuned in again after the first 20 minute segment. 

Can any one of you kind souls tell the hitman what he missed.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Roman's new gear looks more of a pink color, not red.


Looks Magenta, like Magneto. lol


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

the_hound said:


>


GIF-makers are quick off the mark these days.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm a Nia Jax fan
BUT DAMN
I read her wiki and she's already 32!!!
I thought she was younger


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Wait, people want Zayn to actually beat Seth?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm just waiting for a Sami Zayn promo where he doesn't mention KO.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They really could've used Cesaro and probably Owens on Smackdown. It's getting crowded here.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> Is Tom on his knees? I don't think he's that short.


He splits his legs to make other wrestlers looks bigger :lol


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

witchblade000 said:


> MyaTheBee said:
> 
> 
> > Nia Jax before Carls Jr.
> ...


Agreed, sick of everyone thinking you have to be thin to be attractive. She looks great as is.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Bret Hart said:


> Just tuned in again after the first 20 minute segment.
> 
> Can any one of you kind souls tell the hitman what he missed.


Lesnar got pinned clean by Jinder Mahal


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> Seamus isn't that better than Finn, ok dude


you mean in your opinion.
Sheamus is bigger, better, especially on the mic, can take proper bumps, more solid in the ring and does look out of place line thin balor does

ok dude?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> There's no need for two people in a title match to lose at all when you can just build the feud through segments.



Finns gotta get some heat on Rollins and he ain't gonna do it on the mic.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Put. Titles. On. Club.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Bret Hart said:


> Just tuned in again after the first 20 minute segment.
> 
> Can any one of you kind souls tell the hitman what he missed.


Weird but funny Jericho promo
Owens wearing a tie over his cut off t
Cesar Sheamus match tonight for a title shot
Rusev gonna feud with reigns
Good Seth vs Finn promo.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Ichigo87 said:


> Not everyone is meant to be thin, don't be an elitist jerk. She looks fine as she is to me. There's plenty of other thin divas for you to gawk over.


She was chunky here but looked liked she was taking care of herself. 

She clearly let herself go at some point and didn't give a fuck. 

Kinda sad.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

She looks far more physically imposing now than in that pic.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Tired of New Day. Just not funny at all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> Finns gotta get some heat on Rollins and he ain't gonna do it on the mic.


It's the other way around. Rollins has to get heat on Balor..


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Fruit cock.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

witchblade000 said:


> She looks better now with the weight.


I've got nothing against heavy girls but how does her putting a ton of weight on and having fat hanging off her sides make her look better? I said it a couple posts back, she could be really hot if she'd lose all the weight, not saying she looks awful or anything right now but she'd look alot better without the weight.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

I do like a phallic joke every now and then.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Was watching a 2006 Raw the other day and almost everything was entertaining.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

T0M said:


> Tired of New Day. Just not funny at all.


You know it. I hope The Club take their titles soon.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Any coincidence that the best mic workers are Cena, new Day and Wyatt family and they all get mic freedom

They need to let more guys be themselves


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dick jokes tonight. Vince must have wrote the show.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> "You better calm down before I KNOCK YOUR OLD ASS OUT" (Real nig Titus O'Neil)
> 
> :lmao Bruh.:done





MyaTheBee said:


> Heel Titus needs to come back full force...With new music and everything.
> 
> That was some real street shit lol.


I miss the old theme.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

New Day dropping Gucci now.:done

I love my black wrestlers.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*World Tag Team Champions (WWE)*
Demolition 478 dayz

*WWE Tag Team Champion*
The New Day 345+ dayz


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

And now we have fruit penis. 

What a time to be alive.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Karl Anderson :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

MyaTheBee said:


> Ichigo87 said:
> 
> 
> > Not everyone is meant to be thin, don't be an elitist jerk. She looks fine as she is to me. There's plenty of other thin divas for you to gawk over.
> ...


Again, you're just into thinner women. Many guys like junk in the trunk. If she doesn't appeal to you, fine, but don't act like there's something wrong with her just because of that fact. Would take her over Charlotte /Sasha Banks any day.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

The fruit cock :lol

Just when I think I'm growing tired of New Day......

Good stuff :eva2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol why does Gallows and Anderson have to have the exact same facial hair?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Have some respect Jayjay, call them by their full names.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ChicagoFit said:


> Thank you for the great reply. You definitely made excellent points. However, if NXT is the equivalent of MLB minor leagues, why would they ever bring up someone to the main roster essentially batting cleanup (4th in line-up, power hitter) if his skills in every key area are up to par? I mean the entire point of NXT is/was to refine talents into superstars. Between Sasha and Balor NXT seems to be failing in preparing talents promos.


All the more reason why Balor should not be in this spot. He should be working a mid card feud but WWE is trying so hard with this new era shit. He is not ready for Seth Rollins. I would have had Finn go up against someone like Rusev or Seamus.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Please end their reign.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

New Day jumping the shark. :hmm:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Are they gonna make Xaiver use the banana and trip someone :serious: I wouldn't put it past WWE.

EDIT: Nevermind he left.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Why did the split the club just when they were getting good?! I loved that 'beat up John Cena' gimmick.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So PG.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> *World Tag Team Champions (WWE)*
> Demolition 478 dayz
> 
> *WWE Tag Team Champion*
> The New Day 345+ dayz


Its technically a different belt though isn't it.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

WrestlingOracle said:


> She does have a pretty face imo.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That was stupid.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

club buried


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Berried


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They are still treating gallows and anderson like jobbers WTF


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> So PG.


Honestly, between that and tonight's first segment, things have been remarkably non-PG tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Are they no longer The Club until they join Balor?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I literally turned my head and Anderson and Gallows already lost. fpalm


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

the hell...?


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> So PG.


I guess they want to maintain being PG, but also cater towards the older audience without giving up being PG? I don't get it.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Gallows and Anderson are horrible

Can someone explain what's good about them?


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

This should've been a backstage brawl tbh


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:bunk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

They lost? :lol: Fuck NJPW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

More 50/50 shit. Everyone looks crap.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The hell!? So quickly!?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lose by a roll up, but still kick ass. hmm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Where the hell is Kofi.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Every time Da Baldies do the nWo hand signal, I get irrationally angry.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its technically a different belt though isn't it.


Its a different belt "WWE Tag Team Championship" debut in 2002


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Why book them in a match to end that way? Did Gallows and Anderson really need to eat a pin? Couldn't they get DQ'ed by refusing to stop beating down the New Day? Jesus, so pointless , if you wan't a beat down, go the DQ route for crying out loud


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

SpikeDudley said:


> Gallows and Anderson are horrible
> 
> Can someone explain what's good about them?


They look a little generic but they are good heels in the ring and funny on the mic.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> It's the other way around. Rollins has to get heat on Balor..


What I'm saying is that Balor needs one of those "face screws heel out of match" moments.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SpikeDudley said:


> Gallows and Anderson are horrible
> 
> Can someone explain what's good about them?


Their booking is horrible.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xavier always getting his ass kicked.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

what would w.f. be on monday nights without @the_hound


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SpikeDudley said:


> Gallows and Anderson are horrible
> 
> Can someone explain what's good about them?


They were awesome in japan but Vince is making them look like geeks

totally


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> New Day jumping the shark. :hmm:


Maybe they'll be on the next Sharknado like Astrotech Lopez. :Cocky


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I don't get the point of having the New Day win so quickly, but then get destroyed. It doesn't get anyone over. Just have The Club get DQ'ed for refusing to stop the assault.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Spaz350 said:


> Honestly, between that and tonight's first segment, things have been remarkably non-PG tonight.


TV-14 when :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> What I'm saying is that Balor needs one of those "face screws heel out of match" moments.


Why? He just got the better of Seth in the physical confrontation..


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Right in the fruit basket :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

At what point will Balor join up with Anderson and Gallows?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Big E gurgling to death out there.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The ref: 'That's it guys'

Fucking hell, why not just go all out and say "and cut!"


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Xavier's screams were hilarious :lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Gallows and Anderson are very boring just two bald guys with very little charisma


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wrestlers are such fucking fruitcakes these days, it's unreal.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did they really have to have Anderson and Gallows lose? Couldn't they have just had them come out and attack them instead of jobbing them out? I mean honestly it makes no sense to job the team out thats got a title match on the 2nd biggest ppv of the year. Did they really need to have a tag match to get to this beatdown?


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I want to see the Club help Balor at SummerSlam and do a Rollins/Balor double turn, face Balor just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Festus acting like a tough guy in 2016..........


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

This Burger King commercial needs to be murdered


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I love The New Day, but Gallows and Anderson getting *still* geeked out even while away from John Boy is just mind boggling. And no Vince, giving G&A brief moments of chaotic destruction like this post-match beatdown doesn't erase the geekery that you subject them to.

:westbrook3


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

SpikeDudley said:


> Gallows and Anderson are horrible
> 
> Can someone explain what's good about them?


If you genuinely believe they'er horrible and there's nothing good about them, then you need to stop watching wrestling. If you can't appreciate good workers(especially tag teams) , then there's absolutely no point in trying to convince you. Not a fan of them? Nothing wrong with that, but calling them *horrible*? That shows ignorance


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> At what point will Balor join up with Anderson and Gallows?


When the time is right. Cue the evil laughter.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Gallows and Anderson are very boring just two bald guys with very little charisma


Right? If the most over stable since The Shield loses their titles to these old bores it will bury the tag division


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Is the WWE slowly trying to bring back TV-14? That first segment and the new day one were very non pg


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The High King said:


> you mean in your opinion.
> Sheamus is bigger, better, especially on the mic, can take proper bumps, more solid in the ring and does look out of place line thin balor does
> 
> ok dude?


Yeah it's my opinion and I shouldn't have to make that clear. Sure Seamus is bigger, better on the mic and all that other stuff. Doesn't change the fact that he failed as a top guy so why would WWE go with him when they can give Finn that opportunity instead? Maybe he can succeed as a top guy or maybe he won't. I lean more towards the later. You don't like Finn and that's cool but come up with a better option than Seamus.


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

The guy in the crowd screaming "Why are you wearing Balor colors" was my hero.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> Is the WWE slowly trying to bring back TV-14? That first segment and the new day one were very non pg


Let me know when Charlotte and Sasha are having bikini gravy bowl matches.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Why are they asking E where it hurts? Isn't it obvious?


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Mauro, JBL, & Otunga have it nice. They get to sit


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That trainer asking Big E where does it hurt, LMAO


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL, the stupid Bond shit. I needed a good laugh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The trainer.

fpalm


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Big E is fucked :mj2


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

A medical update for Big E?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I dont care what ya'll say. JoJo sucks on that mic :grin2:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

T0M said:


> The ref: 'That's it guys'
> 
> Fucking hell, why not just go all out and say "and cut!"


I have a question do the refs tell them how much time they have to wrestle and when they need to kick out? I mean I know that the wrestlers are told the outcome before hand and all that but what if they change the outcome in the ring for some reason. Anyways sorry if this sounds like a silly question but you mentioning that made me remember my question. :smile2:


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Gallows and Anderson are very boring just two bald guys with very little charisma


Bu bu bu bu bu bu bu but they were SO over in Japan doing the wolfpac and DX gestures ... :deanfpalm


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ugh, Cesaro vs Sheamus? The definition of SNOOZE VILLE


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Byron Saxton been acting real sus tonight:

First he asked "what is she wearing" when Lana was looking fire

Now, he just said "There it is!" when Cesaro took his suit pants off.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF is that walk? Bond didn't dance-walk like that :lol


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Remember when Cesaro won the Andre the Giant battle royal and some of us had hope?


----------



## chopperdudep (Nov 18, 2014)

Sheamus' entrance might be one of the few that actually make the wrestler seem important. Anyone else agree? It's a shame he's as boring as they come


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

YestleMania said:


> Remember when Cesaro won the Andre the Giant battle royal and some of us had hope?


This is the WWE you're watching, you're not allowed to have hope


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Medical update? Are... Are we really about to go down this road? A testicular injury angle?

I literally cannot facepalm hard enough for this.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Should be a good match here. Cesaro and Sheamus got dat chemistry.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> Yeah it's my opinion and I shouldn't have to make that clear. Sure Seamus is bigger, better on the mic and all that other stuff. Doesn't change the fact that he failed as a top guy so why would WWE go with him when they can give Finn that opportunity instead? Maybe he can succeed as a top guy or maybe he won't. I lean more towards the later. You don't like Finn and that's cool but come up with a better option than Seamus.


why?
what makes your opinion on sheamus more valid than mine?

sheamus is not where he is cos he sucks but because of wwe creative, yes the same creative that pushed reigns down our throat, and now pushing thin balor.
Yes balor can work, no one denies that but in my opinion sheamus is a better worker, more physical, bigger, better on the mic and more talented.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its funny Cesaro still has this shit theme even though he clearly said it was horrible years back and he's been sorta repackaged and still has it. WWE must really hate the guy, refuses to change his theme, even fucking Zack Ryder got a remix and an updated theme, Sheamus got a new theme. Whats it gonna take to get rid of Cesaro's god awful theme?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Where does it hurt? :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Ugh, Cesaro vs Sheamus? The definition of SNOOZE VILLE


And GoldenTruth/Shining Stars, O'Neil/Young..... weren't?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Cesaro's theme, entrance gear and entrance are abysmal, IMO. He's great in the ring, no doubt, but the dude is in a serious need of a makeover, IMO.

And Sheamus? I can't lie, I like Sheamus. Could do without the mohawk, but turn him into the brute he should be and unleash him. Could be a solid player on the show.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh look...Cesaro is doing uppercuts! Yawn...


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I have a question do the refs tell them how much time they have to wrestle and when they need to kick out? I mean I know that the wrestlers are told the outcome before hand and all that but what if they change the outcome in the ring for some reason. Anyways sorry if this sounds like a silly question but you mentioning that made me remember my question. :smile2:


Yeah, that's why the ref is wearing an ear piece. So Vince can pass on instructions and tell them when to finish up.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cesaro vs. Sheamus = More stiffness than an adult Pinocchio after taking a dozen viagra.

Hopefully both guys get mid-card title reigns soon.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Spaz350 said:


> Medical update? Are... Are we really about to go down this road? A testicular injury angle?
> 
> I literally cannot facepalm hard enough for this.


Shawn once lost his smile.

Big E has now lost his fertilit-E


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Are they really doing an edgy Vince Russo wCw 2000 gimmick with Cesaro


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

chopperdudep said:


> Sheamus' entrance might be one of the few that actually make the wrestler seem important. Anyone else agree? It's a shame he's as boring as they come


disagree, sheamus is a genuine top worker, strong style too.
Would love to see him in NJPW, the japs would love his style


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

@Dolorian you we're right bud, Cesaro's matches lack motivation. All uppercuts no true substance.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

chopperdudep said:


> *Sheamus' entrance might be one of the few that actually make the wrestler seem important.*Anyone else agree? It's a shame he's as boring as they come


Easily one of the best entrances all-around in the WWE, IMO.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This could be a good,stiff match.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

PunjabiPrisoner said:


> Shawn once lost his smile.
> 
> Big E has now lost his fertilit-E


Bad pun is bad. But still enough to make me laugh.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

The Patriot Way said:


> Cesaro's theme, entrance gear and entrance are abysmal, IMO. He's great in the ring, no doubt, but the dude is in a serious need of a makeover, IMO.
> 
> And Sheamus? I can't lie, I like Sheamus. Could do without the mohawk, but turn him into the brute he should be and unleash him. Could be a solid player on the show.


To be fair, Cesaro has changed his look a few times now


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I have a question do the refs tell them how much time they have to wrestle and when they need to kick out? I mean I know that the wrestlers are told the outcome before hand and all that but what if they change the outcome in the ring for some reason. Anyways sorry if this sounds like a silly question but you mentioning that made me remember my question. :smile2:


They help them with time yeah, sometimes you can catch them telling the wrestlers to "go home" which means end the match. Don't think they need to tell wrestlers to kick out, though I did notice they did for a while (dunno if they still do) with women in NXT after some botches with women not kicking out when they were supposed to.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> @Dolorian you we're right bud, Cesaro's matches lack motivation. All uppercuts no true substance.


Dude seems to have lost a lot of motivation when he was injured


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> And GoldenTruth/Shining Stars, O'Neil/Young..... weren't?


Oh they were this RAW has already put me to sleep once 3 hours of RAW during the brand split is unbearable


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Havent followed the happenings of Puro in years outside of what I hear second-hand but if things are relatively the same over there: Sheamus would find huge success over there. A mobile man with size, physicality and cardio who can go in the US and if the vast size difference and appreciation for physicality is still the same over there: Sheamus would tower and could bring that side even more.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

How does Sheamus' nose not get f*cked up with that septum ring in it?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Patriot Way said:


> Cesaro's theme, entrance gear and entrance are abysmal, IMO. He's great in the ring, no doubt, but the dude is in a serious need of a makeover, IMO.
> 
> And Sheamus? I can't lie, I like Sheamus. Could do without the mohawk, but turn him into the brute he should be and unleash him. Could be a solid player on the show.


Cesaro does have some of the ugliest ring gear, trunks with a bunch of stripes all over them, big clunky kneepds thats all white with black in the front and some cheap looking sleeve on his arm that looks like it cost about 5$ at the merch table.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Sheamus is one of those guys that really shines outside of the main event. He isn't charismatic enough for a top spot, but he comes across extremely well as an upper mid carder.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goddamn Cesaro, you strong son of a bitch.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Did Sheamus just vomit?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

T0M said:


> Yeah, that's why the ref is wearing an ear piece. So Vince can pass on instructions and tell them when to finish up.


Thanks I guess I didn't think about them having ear pieces and I have been watching wrestling for years. I guess I just never paid that much attention to the refs. It makes sense if anything happens Vince can tell the ref how to react.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

With Lesnar coming out at the 10:00 mark, I guess Orton may make an appearance tonight.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SpikeDudley said:


> Dude seems to have lost a lot of motivation when he was injured


I think he lost the majority of it when he became an afterthought in his own IC title feud with Miz and he has nothing really now since he's on Raw and won't go up the card.


----------



## chopperdudep (Nov 18, 2014)

The High King said:


> disagree, sheamus is a genuine top worker, strong style too.
> 
> Would love to see him in NJPW, the japs would love his style



I guess it's not him that boring as much as it is his booking. I think if he dropped the "respect the hawk" and "are you not entertained" stuff and came out there and brawled and looked as serious as his entrance, he could be way more entertaining


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

RESPECK DA HAWK.....


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Shut up cole a 50+ Ric Flair did suplexes like that all the time


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

"Respect the hawk! Yes!!" - Sheamus :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

That was a nice finish to the match. I like that


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was kinda.....quick.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

EL SHIV said:


> This could be a good,stiff match.


Just a fun thought you'd understand Shiv: it'd be fun to watch Sheamus and Stan Hansen in his prime slug it out wouldn't it?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

This man should be on Smackdown owning the upper mid card


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

They really just need to cut down Raw to 2 hours and cut PPV's to 8 a year instead of 12 or 13 or whatever. Obvious input I know, but still.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Surprised Cesaro actually won. Too bad it won't lead to anything.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sheamus jobbing is always a good thing.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

yes, Cesaro wins !


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Syringe city coming to raw soon


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Good match. Wonder when Cesaro gets a crack at the US title. Next week perhaps?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like Brock's segment will go on last.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Is this nonsense with the tape ever going to be moved past? Is this all that Cesaro is going to be anymore? Is his whole character going to be "I have a wounded shoulder and I overcome dem odds" forever?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rollins vs Cesaro vs Balor at Backlash?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok the Gotch Neutralizer has to be the shittiest finisher in wrestling today. Cesaro literally barely lifts them halfway off the ground and softly drops them, how does that put someone away but something like a top rope superplex wont?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Well they try to build him up in the moment certainly. The problem is, there's no consistency to it afterwards.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The High King said:


> why?
> what makes your opinion on sheamus more valid than mine?
> 
> sheamus is not where he is cos he sucks but because of wwe creative, yes the same creative that pushed reigns down our throat, and now pushing thin balor.
> Yes balor can work, no one denies that but in my opinion sheamus is a better worker, more physical, bigger, better on the mic and more talented.


I never said my opinion was more valid. Seamus sucks because of creative? The same creative that has had this guy win multiple world titles? The same creative that had Seamus beat Daniel Bryan in less than 30 seconds at Wrestlemania for one of those world titles. The same creative that had him in feuds with guys like Randy Orton and John Cena? The same creative that had Seamus take the title of Roman last year? I don't know if creative is to blame. Some guys just aren't main event types. Seamus had his turn at bat and now it's time for Finn.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

YestleMania said:


> They really just need to cut down Raw to 2 hours and cut PPV's to 8 a year instead of 12 or 13 or whatever. Obvious input I know, but still.


Well we are getting 20 PPVs a year now lol

Instead of having two a month plus the big 4 they should have rotated each brands PPV. So they have two months between PPVs.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't really understand the Sheamus hate.

As a heel he's been pretty good, I think. Competant on the mic and really fun to watch in the ring. He's agile and hard hitting, I like it.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Completely forgot that Brock is scheduled to appear.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

How the fuck do you guys sit through this every single week?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Good match. Wonder when Cesaro gets a crack at the US title. Next week perhaps?


What I don't get is Rusev gonna feud with Cesaro or Reigns?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Havent followed the happenings of Puro in years outside of what I hear second-hand but if things are relatively the same over there: Sheamus would find huge success over there. A mobile man with size, physicality and cardio who can go in the US and if the vast size difference and appreciation for physicality is still the same over there: Sheamus would tower and could bring that side even more.


I have been watching japanese wrestling for years and almost all the foreign big men has been there simply cos they were big, sheamus would be huge there as he can not only work, has a look the japs would love, but has that strong style made for japan.
He is still young enough and wrestling is starting to boom again in the east, he should cut his losses with the wwe who have nothing for him


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

YestleMania said:


> They really just need to cut down Raw to 2 hours and cut PPV's to 8 a year instead of 12 or 13 or whatever. Obvious input I know, but still.


Dual PPV

WrestleMania
Summerslam
Survivor Series
Royal Rumble
Money in the Bank

4 Raw only PPV

4 Smackdown only PPV

Helps build feuds better with more PPVs and we aren't oversaturated with the same matches every week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Decent match. Cesaro is the All Natural Beast.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> Rollins vs Cesaro vs Balor at Backlash?


Smackdown only PPV.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

I want Lesnar to get the 1999 WCW Scott Steiner steroid chant treatment


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> Rollins vs Cesaro vs Balor at Backlash?


Cesaro in the main event ?!? :lmao :lmao he was wrestling for a shot at the US title.

And BTW backlash is a SD PPV.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

NXT Only said:


> This man should be on Smackdown owning the upper mid card


He would be the perfect IC champion


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

YestleMania said:


> They really just need to cut down Raw to 2 hours and cut PPV's to 8 a year instead of 12 or 13 or whatever. Obvious input I know, but still.


12 or 13? there's going to be 20+ "PPV's" every year now.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Never thought I'd see the day, but yup, creative really has nothing for 1-800-FELLA. :mase Shame really, since he's got a godly entrance, great theme song, distinct look, can go in the ring and is fine on the mic.

I'd love it if they allowed him to rock his *actual* Celtic Warrior gimmick (which involved minor facepaint and bodypaint, a cape for his entrance attire and a sword) from the indies and FCW.



chopperdudep said:


> Sheamus' entrance might be one of the few that actually make the wrestler seem important. Anyone else agree? It's a shame he's as boring as they come


Agreed on everything except the boring part. :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

These Devour food commercials are strange to say the least. Did you spank your food? WHAT?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

T0M said:


> I don't really understand the Sheamus hate.
> 
> As a heel he's been pretty good, I think. Competant on the mic and really fun to watch in the ring. He's agile and hard hitting, I like it.


For me, he's great in the mid card. Main event, not so much.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh shit, Jinder Mahal.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh shit! 3MB babaaay!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SLATER!

Fuck.... and Mahal.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Jinder Mahal just shows up like he never left LOL


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Slater and Mahal!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HEATH SLATER :mark: :mark...................and jinder mahal


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Slater and Mahal.... 2MB!!!!!!!


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

2MB!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Mahal :HA


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jinder Mahal in his best jobber suit.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

OH, SHIIITTTTTTT!!!!! IT'S JINDER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This random Jinder appearance.:lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Just a fun thought you'd understand Shiv: it'd be fun to watch Sheamus and Stan Hansen in his prime slug it out wouldn't it?


That would be the proverbial slobber knocker. :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

JINDER :lmao


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

2MB BAYBABY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jinder doesn't even get an entrance.

:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

2nd guns n roses mention in two weeks


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

2MB ! :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HOLY SHIT. 2MB baaaaabyyyyyyy


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

2mb!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

A wild Jinder Mahal appears!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Just need McIntyre back and the band's back together. :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol oh god they have Mahal back with Slater? Really? Cause it worked so great the first time around didn't it?


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Well we are getting 20 PPVs a year now lol
> 
> Instead of having two a month plus the big 4 they should have rotated each brands PPV. So they have two months between PPVs.


I think they should have PPVs from January to April/May, so Royal Rumble, standard PPV, WrestleMania, Extreme Rules...and then bring back one in June similar to King of the Ring to keep interest for Network viewers...then you can have SummerSlam for Summer and Survivor Series for Fall.

EDIT: I forgot about MITB in the Summer lol...yeah sure keep that instead of the KOTR idea.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Drew :flair


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Ok the Gotch Neutralizer has to be the shittiest finisher in wrestling today. Cesaro literally barely lifts them halfway off the ground and softly drops them, how does that put someone away but something like a top rope superplex wont?


I like Finn Balor, but I feel the same way about Balor's finisher. A double foot stomp off the top rope? 

Gotch Neutralizer > Coup de Gras.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

2MB BAYBAY!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Trophies said:


> Big E gurgling to death out there.


I saw that.. haha!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Just need McIntyre back and the band's back together. :mark:


That will neve happen. He's doing great things.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I really don't like Mick Foley for some reason.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Jinder wins poor Heath


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Buried again...BAYBABY!!!!!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:HA Bwahahahaha wtf...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

MAHAL YOU NO GOOD LOUSY SON OF A BITCH! :jr


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Jinder Mahal won, y'all.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You know it's bad when Jinder fucking mahal beats you.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Brilliant. Lol Jinder will not be Hindered damn it!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well alright then. I guess Jindar is back


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Next week WWE will do something with Heath Slater & Sean 'Puff Daddy' Combs


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Where's that geezer who was saying signing Jinder was best for business? :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jinder hindering Heathy Baby. :chlol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Slater.

:lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Glad Jinder got a spot... Slater to start his own brand.

#OneManBrand


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Welcome back, Jinder? :HA


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Welcome back Jinder.....


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jinder gonna be the new popcorn vender.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

What is up with Dana Brooke's gear? It looks like she is apart of a circus or something hopefully they change it soon.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Heath Slater needs to get a nice Barry Horowitz push before his career is over.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

30 mins left and we still have Rollins v Zayn and Brock Lesnar? Back heavy show, huh?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Delbusto said:


> I really don't like Mick Foley for some reason.


I just get so tired of the 'authority', GM, thing.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Hawkke said:


> 12 or 13? there's going to be 20+ "PPV's" every year now.


Yeah I forgot about that.

:trips7:batista3:aj3


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Mahal could probably successfully ask for a Universal Championship match after that debut win, considering Mark Henry being handed a US title match for just turning up.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

WWE stop reminding me of how dumb and nonsensical that opening finisher was.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

So who teams with Jericho and jobs to Enzo and Cass at Summer Slam?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Why have they brought back a geek like Mahal? :aries2


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

The Milli Vanilli of WWE, I love Heath.

Girl you know it's-
Girl you know it's-
Girl you know it's-


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I really like Slater and think he could be a great midcard talent... 

BUT I do always enjoy the Heath constantly get screwed over storylines (e.g Heath vs Raw legends, Heath trying to get in on the US Open Challenge and now Heath tries to get signed).


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Calling him Todd :lol:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Stand up Tom, you goof :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

witchblade000 said:


> I like Finn Balor, but I feel the same way about Balor's finisher. A double foot stomp off the top rope?
> 
> Gotch Neutralizer > Coup de Gras.


You gotta be kidding, what looks like it would hurt more? A dude jumping from high in the air and driving both his feet into your chest? Or someone grabbing your crotch and slightly lifting you off the ground and dropping you?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why do I get this eerie feeling that Jerishow is gonna return tonight!?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So, uh, does Cesaro winning that match mean Roman ISN'T feuding with Rusev? I'm so confused :lol WWE doesn't know what the fuck they're doing as usual.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fine, Slater's loss is SDL's gain, baby!:mark:


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

GINGER MAHAL, BY THE WAY.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> How the fuck do you guys sit through this every single week?


I am a sadist...Nothing gives me more pleasure than watching RAW.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> What is up with Dana Brooke's gear? It looks like she is apart of a circus or something hopefully they change it soon.


She is apart of a circus because she looks like a man and she sucks


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

witchblade000 said:


> I like Finn Balor, but I feel the same way about Balor's finisher. A double foot stomp off the top rope?
> 
> Gotch Neutralizer > Coup de Gras.


Not his only finisher. He has the Bloody Sunday as well.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Y2J telling it how it is.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who who


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Jimmen Marvinlutter Jericho still has it :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

YestleMania said:


> I think they should have PPVs from January to April/May, so Royal Rumble, standard PPV, WrestleMania, Extreme Rules...and then bring back one in June similar to King of the Ring to keep interest for Network viewers...then you can have SummerSlam for Summer and Survivor Series for Fall.
> 
> EDIT: I forgot about MITB in the Summer lol...yeah sure keep that instead of the KOTR idea.


They could do it like this

Jan RR
Feb Raw PPV
March SD PPV
April WM
May Raw PPV
June SD PPV
July Summer slam
Aug raw PPV
Sept SD PPV
Oct Survivor Series
Nov Raw PPV
Dec SD PPV


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i love jericho


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

It's time for the formation of JeriKO ! The best tag team on god's green ! (sorry RD)


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Jimmin Marvinluven top free agent in professional wrestling

Deserves it ever since the 2008 shot put championship


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

JeriKO is reunited and it feels so good!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ohhh Owens/Jericho tag team?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This Jericho/Owens heel team is going to* OWN*.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Chris Jericho and Kevin Owens Vs Big Cass and Enzo should be a pretty good feud.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Those two teaming up would be best for business.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Jericho/Owens together :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So, uh, does Cesaro winning that match mean Roman ISN'T feuding with Rusev? I'm so confused :lol WWE doesn't know what the fuck they're doing as usual.


Why would it mean that


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Jericho and KO awkward bromance is so amazing


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> She is apart of a circus because she looks like a man and she sucks


That's mean to say but I'm not crazy about Dana either lol. Maybe she will get better with time though.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Jericho doesn't need KO, he just needs to bring Ralphus back.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Owens and Jericho as a tag team = :ellen

Any and all STUPID IDIOTS in the tag team division have been put on notice to drink it in, maaannn. :y2j


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So I am guessing then Owens is not meddling on the Rollins/Sami match.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

This is the most I've enjoyed Jericho in a very long time.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Dude I need a vacation after this episode


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jericho's "stupid idiot" insult never gets old.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

WWE has a lot of confidence in Heath Slater. Ever since he did the legend killer gimmick in 2012, they've given him quite a bit of TV time and creative compared to other low carders.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

RAW is Jerico


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Delbusto said:


> Jericho doesn't need KO, he just needs to bring Ralphus back.


Ralphus has the same body shape as owens


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

The day that Chris Jericho retires will be the saddest day i'll ever experience as a wrestling fan.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> So I am guessing then Owens is not meddling on the Rollins/Sami match.


If anyone is, it will be Balor.

Just have his music play to distract Rollins to give Sami the win.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God Movement said:


> Why would it mean that


Cos Cesaro is #1 contender for the US Championship, not Roman. I don't get WWE's thinking - have Roman come out and attack Rusev and indicate he'll probably be next for a title shot, then do a #1 contender's match for that same title not long afterwards, lol.

Unless they give Cesaro the title match next week or something.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

JeriKO could come close to Jericho/Christian levels of bromance.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The Patriot Way said:


> This is the most I've enjoyed Jericho in a very long time.


I can't even remember how long he's been a heel now but he's been absolutely brilliant. Reminiscent of his crybaby run in the late 90s. I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jericho is the best mic worker and character in the company right now.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Gotta love how WWE treats Lesnar like such a big deal even after being busted with drugs. Keep making him seem like a much bigger deal than the rest of the roster. Makes sense to give so much to a guy that's never there.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what was all that about?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jericho dancing around that STUPID IDIOT.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ichigo87 said:


> Gotta love how WWE treats Lesnar like such a big deal even after being busted with drugs. Keep making him seem like a much bigger deal than the rest of the roster. Makes sense to give so much to a guy that's never there.


Who else has the credentials to even compare to Lesnar?


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> They could do it like this
> 
> Jan RR
> Feb Raw PPV
> ...


That'd work, too. It's probably what they'll start doing along the lines of the 2003/2004 PPV schedule.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Cos Cesaro is #1 contender for the US Championship, not Roman. I don't get WWE's thinking - have Roman come out and attack Rusev and indicate he'll probably be next for a title shot, then do a #1 contender's match for that same title not long afterwards, lol.
> 
> Unless they give Cesaro the title match next week or something.


Except, maybe I missed it, but I don't recall hearing either Steph, Mick, or the announcers say anything other than "A" title shot, when did they specify it was the US title?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

20 minutes left to fit in this match
jericho and owens and the brock segment


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I really can't believe they brought back fucking Jinder Mahal.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> This Jericho/Owens heel team is going to* OWN*.


Jerichowens = The gift that keeps on giving to the point that we'll never be thirsty again, maaannn.

:y2j


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*KICK HIS ASS, ROLLINS!*


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Jericho dancing around that STUPID IDIOT.


Tim :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did they just say WWE commercial champion?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Except, maybe I missed it, but I don't recall hearing either Steph, Mick, or the announcers say anything other than "A" title shot, when did they specify it was the US title?


Correct. They never said which, just a "championship" match.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rollins is not a huge man and even he makes this Irish fool look small
SummerSlam main-eventer :HA


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The Patriot Way said:


> This is the most I've enjoyed Jericho in a very long time.


Best run easily since his zenith as Honest Man imo. Definitely still has it to entertain as a heel better than most.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Cipher said:


> I really can't believe they brought back fucking Jinder Mahal.


What a time to be alive..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This should be a good match, let's hope they book it right.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm so glad Jericho has gone back to someone who actually matters, and not just the guy who comes back every now and then to lose a match. He's legitimately doing some of his most entertaining work lately.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

inb4 Bork destroys everybody


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

This crowd fucking blows.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Balor confirmed big time by being allowed to say ass.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Except, maybe I missed it, but I don't recall hearing either Steph, Mick, or the announcers say anything other than "A" title shot, when did they specify it was the US title?


Cos in the beginning of the backstage segment with Cesaro & Sheamus, they were arguing about who the crowd wants to see as the US Champion? Why would they argue over that, and then the title shot not be for the title they were arguing about.

Maybe I'm mistaken, though lol.

Plus, the only other singles title Raw has is the Universal title, and I doubt they were talking about that one.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Love Rollins new silver pants, look awesome.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Saxton interjects the weirdest tidbits.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat sell


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

AngryConsumer said:


> Ichigo87 said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta love how WWE treats Lesnar like such a big deal even after being busted with drugs. Keep making him seem like a much bigger deal than the rest of the roster. Makes sense to give so much to a guy that's never there.
> ...


So should WWE of treated Ken Shamrock as a bigger deal than everyone else in 98? Brocks UFC record isn't even impressive. Lesnar is knocking on 40, no one is going to think of the rest of the roster as a big deal if they aren't treated as such. Lesnar can fuck off.


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

Not sure if it was already posted but I take it they'll now be known as JeriKO.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Best counter I've ever heard to the "Ole" chants:

In PWG, Adam Cole was like "Your're gay, you're gay, you're gay, you're gaaayyyyy" :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

My mom said Seth looks different now his arms are bigger she doesn't really watch Raw with me so she just noticed when she walked through. I guess that what happens when you leave for injury. Most guys seem to come back bigger.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

"JESUS, that had to hurt!" - random fan.

:lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Delbusto said:


> I'm so glad Jericho has gone back to someone who actually matters, and not just the guy who comes back every now and then to lose a match. He's legitimately doing some of his most entertaining work lately.


Jericho twisting his usual campiness that is awkward as a face imo. into self-assured intentionally over-the-top smugness as a heel this run has been money week in and week out. Guy doesn't even need to be a threat to keep this up just the way he is playing things as the perfect set-up man has been great and easy to continue.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

maybe USA wants Finn Balor pushed cause he looks like the dude from Mr Robot


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

what a shock it will be when drugs cheat lesner comes out in a minute.
Commentators will act like its a surprise and treat the already low iq fans with even more contempt.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Basel said:


> Not sure if it was already posted but I take it they'll now be known as JeriKO.


or Y2KO


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

The High King said:


> what a shock it will be when drugs cheat lesner comes out in a minute.
> Commentators will act like its a surprise and treat the already low iq fans with even more contempt.


''No enhancement needed''...


----------



## ryanr1987 (Apr 26, 2012)

Most of the roster on PEDs, time to get over it.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Best counter I've ever heard to the "Ole" chants:
> 
> In PWG, Adam Cole was like "Your're gay, you're gay, you're gay, you're gaaayyyyy" :lol


ADAM COLE BAYBAY!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can't wait for Lesnar to come out and stand around jumping like he's gotta piss real bad not saying a word, while Heyman cuts a promo telling us his name and that Brock is gonna beat up Orton, i really can't wait. Brock earns every cent of that half a million per appearance.

Also what fucking sense did it make to draft Orton to SD and Lesnar to Raw? Why not just draft him to SD with Orton so they could at least have 1 interaction before SS? So the entire feud is gonna be built with Orton and Brock cutting solo promos on different shows? Great....


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Hawkke said:


> Except, maybe I missed it, but I don't recall hearing either Steph, Mick, or the announcers say anything other than "A" title shot, when did they specify it was the US title?


Well the whole reason Sheamus confronted them was because he was upset Mark Henry got a US title shot and he didn't, so I think its likely the shot was for the US championship. Plus there's no other belt to contend for on RAW besides the Universal title, and I really doubt Cesaro is being thrown into that mix.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

I really want to watch that Booker T special, because if anyone knows about the guy, they know he's been through and seen some real shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They should just push the Brock segment to the network like they did the Ambrose vs Rollins decision last week. Let Rollins and Sami have the remaining time of the show.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

No one is ever sells that buckle bomb lol


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

So no Heyman, Orton is on SD, is Lesnar just gonna stand in the ring and bounce as a segment?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i wonder if brock will show up during the tag match and destroy jericho and owens, thus setting up owens and brock at a later ppv.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> ADAM COLE BAYBAY!


You have been repped my friend. haha


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

If Brock's appearance is just a five minute promo I'll be pissed. I want him to maul someone.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> So no Heyman, Orton is on SD, is Lesnar just gonna stand in the ring and bounce as a segment?


Who said no Heyman?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I was thinking "oh Seth & Sami are main eventing" then I remembered about Brock fpalm

I'd actually completely forgotten about him :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

EL SHIV said:


> Balor confirmed big time by being allowed to say ass.


The true question of the hour, why didn't he say arce? Isn't he supposed to be Irish?


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Rollins is really becoming that 2006-ish heel Edge character. I love it.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Would mark out big time if Orton comes from the crowd and RKOs the shit out of Lesnar


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

EL SHIV said:


> Balor confirmed big time by being allowed to say ass.


Is it bad that I look forward to what will be inbetween her legs (that doesn't sound right lol) It's like a surprise or something and sometimes there won't be anything inbetween and I get sad like where is the funny picture. Also I don't know if you had this as one of the pictures but you could put a boy chicken if you know what I am saying. :millhouse

EDIT: Also I know that had nothing to do with what I quoted you for lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sami vs Seth could be a future world title match main event ppv


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

I predict Orton will show up and punt Lesnar excusing him until summerslam.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> The true question of the hour, why didn't he say arce? Isn't he supposed to be Irish?


Haha you mean ARSE  And yeah he should have, lol.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

AngryConsumer said:


> Who said no Heyman?


Well his contract expired with WWE didn't it? Not to mention he's not in the graphic for Lesnar's segment.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Will still haven't had an update on whether Big E's nutsack was crushed or not.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Seth's wristbands are tRrrrrraaassh.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Sami vs Seth could be a future world title match main event ppv


Yes and Rollins has said in an interview back when he was champion that Sami would be his ideal choice to defend the title against.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good match and right finish.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good match.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PEDIGREE!

:rollins


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Rollins needs a new finisher tbh.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Rollins better beat the living shit out of Balor


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Catsaregreat said:


> Would mark out big time if Orton comes from the crowd and RKOs the shit out of Lesnar


Seriously... THAT is what exactly should happen to continue hyping the match up.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Seth The Man won!!!!! :rollins


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Clean victory for Rollins, no issues with that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sami and Rollins are really good together.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I await the day Sami Zayn is having a big match and he busts out the Brainbustaahhhh. It will fulfill my life and give it meaning.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Surely Heyman will tag along. Don't get me wrong Brock on the stick always produces unintentional goldmines but they need a promo here and Brock's batting average there isn't high to be kind.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

T0M said:


> Will still haven't had an update on whether Big E's nutsack was crushed or not.


They're still trying to figure out where Big E is hurt.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

HEYMAN


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Haha you mean ARSE  And yeah he should have, lol.


as an Irishman I prefer the phrase - I'll kick yer feckin hole-


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Paul E :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ill see you out there Brock, go shoot up before you come out.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh shit I stand corrected. I guess Heyman reupped his contract.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Heyman's tan is impeccable


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Rollins entrance music is a bit rubbish.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

No nothing ? :lmao


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I still miss the curbstomp


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

His name is...Paul Heyman!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Would Seth please get some regular wrist tape? That shit he currently wears looks lts held together with a string and falls apart mid match everytime.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm still not used to seeing Rollins use the Pedigree as his finisher. I miss the curbstomp :mj2


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Heyman in the house!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Paul Heyman!:mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Very happy Heyman is there.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Blockhead Lesnar incoming!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Legit hoping the show ends with Orton standing tall after an RKO.

But alas... not getting my hopes up.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Man, would I love watching Randy Orton RKO Paul Heyman!!! That would be worth the money to watch Summerslam.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Really curious how they are going to approach this with Brock


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

orton versus bork for the PED title


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wonder if they have Orton make an appearance here to surprise us.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Post Sharknado, Seth should feud with Shark Boy. :hmm At least he gets a man called Finn.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> Wonder if they have Orton make an appearance here to surprise us.


It would kind of shit on the brand split if people started jumping people from different shows already.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

He's here, y'all!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760307635304353792


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Rollins needs a new finisher tbh.


He needs his old one.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm behind and only at the New Day fruit segment because I masturbated for almost an hour before the show. Thank you everybody.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Haha you mean ARSE  And yeah he should have, lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't see them just ending the show on a Brock promo. Either Heyman is turning on Brock or someone is coming out to get beat up by Brock. But even getting beat up by Brock is a low way to end the show. 

Maybe they let Orton show up?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Maggle is *still* calling the Helluva Kick the "Hell Oova Kick" and now Tom DuBois is pronouncing it as such. :westbrook3

Oh well, at least we've got Bork coming up next to take us a on one-way trip to Suplex Syringe City.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Heyman being a master at selling things and son of a New York Lawyer if Im not mistaken will have some slick way to address this PED use I bet.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

How can anyone honestly get excited for Heyman anymore? Dudes just gonna come out there and cut the same promo he's cut for the last 3 or 4 years, "My name is Paul Heyman and Brock Lesnar is gonna dismantle____ and take him to suplex city" same old fucking shit. Would Lesnar just grow a pair and cut a promo for once? Dude acts like he's scared to death of the mic.

Bobby Lashley isn't that great on the mic either but he'll at least try and sometimes he cuts a decent promo. Lesnar wont even attempt to cut a promo, dude just fucking stands there jumping around like he's gotta piss while Heyman cuts the exact same promo he's cut since forever.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> It would kind of shit on the brand split if people started jumping people from different shows already.


Yeah, I thought of that. But being that Brock is a part timer and these guys haven't had a face to face interaction yet, it would be such a good surprise.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Apr 26, 2012)

Lyanna said:


> Really curious how they are going to approach this with Brock


Because of his estrogen blocker? I think the crowed is smart enough to know steriods are a regular thing for wrestlers assuming the crowed is over 12! I could be wrong but it would be a shame to shit on Lesnar and not every other ripped 260+ lb man.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

American Alpha :mark: ... My current favorite tag team.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Im anxious to see if Brock got any smaller, If he didn't that's a sign that hes still on the gas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Heyman needs a better ovation than that.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

night all, see you tomorrow


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Puff Daddy hasn't done anything of note in over a decade.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> It would kind of shit on the brand split if people started jumping people from different shows already.


But it's his Summerslam opponent though so it would make since.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> Heyman needs a better ovation than that.


Yeah. Crowd has been dead...again.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WWE staying relevant with P Diddy


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Like they were going to let Lesnar come out there and actually speak on a mic again..

:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope we get steroid chants


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Does this mean they are gonna be bringing back the guest host thing all the time? I hope not.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

:lelbrock


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

BEAST OF THE BROCKTAGON!!

THE VIPER SLAYER!!


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Wait, he's Puff Daddy again? When did that happen?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Will be interesting to see if the crowd shits on him for his first public appearance since the PED staff.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Why did you do it Brock. Why

:lawler


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

First time since WM. Damn, that is 4 months. 1/3 of a year.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why even bring Lesnar out? Like really whats the point? So he can stand in the ring and bounce? Just let Heyman cut his promo and leave, Lesnar coming out and standing there does nothing.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

DA BEAST!:mark:

You can't teach presence. Not another talent on the roster has it like Brock does.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm amPED for this!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> First time since WM. Damn, that is 4 months. 1/3 of a year.


And paid three times the salary that Rollins and Reigns are paid.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

The Patriot Way said:


> DA BEAST!:mark:
> 
> You can't teach presence. Not another talent on the roster has it like Brock does.


Truth!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Supplement city


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I turn on Raw to hear the weakest "Suplex City" chant ever...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:brock


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

You should be chanting Supplement City.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Crowd reaction was a bit mixed until the Suplex City chant then Brock looked like he relaxed a little bit.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Spaz350 said:


> Wait, he's Puff Daddy again? When did that happen?



Seems like he changes his name every other year lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brock going to entertain us.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

No slick/smartass chants round here :brock


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brocks matches are so boring


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Screw Orton vs Lesnar.

Jericho vs Lesnar.

Book that shit.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> No slick/smartass chants round here :brock


To be fair,this crowd has been sucking all night.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK.. who's coming out? Neville?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Why even bring Lesnar out? Like really whats the point? So he can stand in the ring and bounce? Just let Heyman cut his promo and leave, Lesnar coming out and standing there does nothing.


Are you kidding, it's the most entertaining segment of the whole show.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I've only heard this same promo 1,000 times now


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Spaz350 said:


> Wait, he's Puff Daddy again? When did that happen?


*Diddy Says He Changed His Name So Many Times Because Of David Bowie*
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...n-kocktails-khloe_us_56b3a97fe4b08069c7a67962


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> No slick/smartass chants round here :brock


I can see it happening at Summerslam.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Overrun City!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The crowd is being really goofy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock as loquacious as usual.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

lol heyman


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

He's not here to pass health and wellness tests... Brock is a real man and a real man uses PED's.

(At least, that's what Vince thinks...)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Heyman. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BEAT CHO AZZ


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Brock should be squashing a jobber for my enjoyment.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SUPLEX CITY :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Spaz350 said:


> Overrun City!!!


Raw's regular ending time is 10:05. Then it's overrun.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*I feel like Heyman is talking really, really fast. Trying to get that whole promo in before the over-run time runs out? lol*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

EL SHIV said:


> Brock as loquacious as usual.


Loquacious sounds like a word I want to use. What does it mean?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Brock looks.......smaller......hmmmmmmmm


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Strowman and Nia Jax


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Heyman is untouchable on the mic.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Heyman is absolutely killing it :heyman5


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Puff Daddy hasn't done anything of note in over a decade.


isnt that the case with most of Raw's guest hosts?


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

God I love Paul Heyman so much.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Suplex City?!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"GONNA BEATCHO ASS AT SUMMASLAM!"*


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The Power that Be said:


> Brock looks.......smaller......hmmmmmmmm


Hey, you said it, not me.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Why did Heyman get ghetto for a second


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Paul Heyman with his jive voice is hilarious for no reason

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Don't really care for this promo. Hoping Orton runs in.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Heyman joking about losing his job, whilst working without a current contract. Lulz.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Wise old jew...LMAO


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Heyman saying Lesnar's gonna beat Orton up, SHOCKER! Never woulda thought Lesnar was gonna stand there holding in a piss while Heyman told Orton's he's gonna get beat up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowds suck these days.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Remember when Heyman was Cesaro's manager and we all got excited? Good times!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy shit I was not expecting that.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

HELL FUCKING YES!!!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

RKO OUTTA NOWHERE!!!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh shit! Amazing.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

RAW BLEW tonight.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: ORTON!!!!


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Heyman is still the GOAT.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RKO OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I fucking knew it :mark:


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Does everyone agree that Brock's punishment was having to wait around until the last segment of the show?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

lol fucking called it


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Paul E. ragging on boos over Bork ending The Streak. :heyman3

Randall gon' git dat ass beat, brehs. :Brock

Please give these guys a buddy sitcom.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

OOOUUUUTTTAAAAAAA NOOOOOWHHHHEEERRREEEEE!


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Orton is the fucking man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*DAT VIPER!*


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh shit! That was actually out of nowhere!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Heyman GOATing it up as usual.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

I like how they handled that. Keep the split legit.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Damn that was sick. It was a really nice touch to have security rush out immediately to sell the brand split.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

IT'S DAT BOI ORTON!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Okay nice call

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn! :lol


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

OUTTA NOWAAAAAAAAAAAARE


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

ORTON IS ON COKE AGAIN


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I CALLED IT!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Welp. Brock must be coming to Smackdown.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Brand split's going well.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Heyman's promos are so hackneyed.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That kid who put his arm around Randy Orton is asking for a very violent outcome


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Randy Orton just layeth the smacketh downeth uponeth Brock.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

at least they did not play Orton's music


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Vipervllle :ha


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

If you think this means Brock will bother showing up to Smackdown to get revenge, you are mistaken :heyman6


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SHIEEEET!!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brock's totally going to F5 Orton on SD.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Randy Motherfucking Orton ladies and gentleman, that was well done.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder how the wrestlers feel when the fans touch them? Sometimes it seems like it would be uncomfortable.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Biggest reaction Randy has had in a loooooooooooooooooong time!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That was awesome, Heyman's promos are boring now though


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

"he's posing" 

'he's taking off his shirt"

Stephanie is good with the banter lol

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

That was extremely well done.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Viper actually bit The Beast. :bjpenn

You better have more cocaine than that if you expect to beat Bork, Randall.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm getting flashblacks to the night Randy spit in HHH's face 10 years ago.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Orton on his Steven Austin shit! :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kinda figured that was gonna happen, was still cool though. LOL at Heyman saying Orton will never hit an RKO on Lesnar and then he does it 1 second later. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not as good as last week, but a good Raw.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Really Steven Austin-esque stuff there from Orton fpalm


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck, I wanted Orton to punt Lesnar off WWE TV forever!! Now that would've been sweet!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

DeeGuy said:


> If you think this means Brock will bother showing up to Smackdown to get revenge, you are mistaken :heyman6


Somehow, we'll survive.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

This is part of what is needed to keep the brand extension fresh, invasions from time to time. Also helps add an element of chaos, not knowing if somebody from either brand might jump the barricade and attack.

I like it.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

orton hits an rko and has to still run away


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Orton running in was awesome. And the crowd seems to be behind him as well. Wrestlers appearing on the other show can be great if done right.


RAW was good overall. Not as great as last week, but there was lots of good stuff in it, imo.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Where is this episode? San Fransisco? Why are there so many gay black guys in the crowd trying to cop a feel at Orton? He shoulda RKO'd em.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If only Orton would act more cool instead of babyface bouncing around, it would have been more bad ass.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I wonder how the wrestlers feel when the fans touch them? Sometimes it seems like it would be uncomfortable.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Predictable, but awesome way to end the show.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

That one really was outta nowhere, great ending.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Exactly how Raw should have ended. 

It at least salvaged somewhat of a letdown of a second week for Raw.

Beautiful ending.... outta nowhere.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Randy back on that pure coke, I see... That's the most animated he's been since strike two.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Really good back to back RAWs, that was a really well done ending with Orton.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Catsaregreat said:


> Would mark out big time if Orton comes from the crowd and RKOs the shit out of Lesnar


:cesaro when youre right youre right


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Welp. Brock must be coming to Smackdown.


Brock's punishment is a month of tv tapings lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What was the point in hiring Foley as GM if Stephanie's just gonna be on the show every week alongside him? I thought Foley and Bryan's purpose was to run the show while Shane and Stephanie was busy taking care of other stuff? GM's are pretty pointless if you have the boss on the show every week.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

As expected, Raw follows up their best show of the year with big bowl of tasteless, grey mush.

Best parts of Raw were Seth and Orton. Rest of it can fuck off.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

see you all tomorrow


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

JamJamGigolo said:


> Where is this episode? San Fransisco? Why are there so many gay black guys in the crowd trying to cop a feel at Orton? He shoulda RKO'd em.



Atlanta......It isn't called Gay-T-L for nothing


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Really good back to back RAWs, that was a really well done ending with Orton.


Yep. Not as good as last week, but pretty good, especially for a 3 hour show.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

I forgot Randy is just on SnackDown. Good job


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> As expected, Raw follows up their best show of the year with big bowl of tasteless, grey mush.
> 
> Best parts of Raw were Seth and Orton. Rest of it can fuck off.


Idk I liked the Jericho promo at the end

The reigns and Rusev thing was pretty cool

Cesaro with a title shot


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760310951073550338


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Big angle ending. Orton can get you fucken excited for shit when he pours it on. He just hasn't really turned it up for awhile now. Should be a good fucken match at SummerSlam.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Tommy-V said:


>


THAT RKO IS A MASTERPIECE!!! THIS HAD ME MARKING AS HELL!!!

RKOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Bret Hart said:


> You should be chanting Supplement City.


Steroid city


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> What was the point in hiring Foley as GM if Stephanie's just gonna be on the show every week alongside him? I thought Foley and Bryan's purpose was to run the show while Shane and Stephanie was busy taking care of other stuff? GM's are pretty pointless if you have the boss on the show every week.


An awful, awful WWE Network show needs to be promoted and this makes him relevant


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

That was as obvious as Monday night Raw being on Monday night


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Last week's RAW was good.

This had moments.

Better than normal for WWE.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JamJamGigolo said:


> Where is this episode? San Fransisco? Why are there so many gay black guys in the crowd trying to cop a feel at Orton? He shoulda RKO'd em.


San Fran is the white gay capital

Atlanta is the gay black capital, the trap mecca, and the black American promise land

_ A straight black guy


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Pretty decent Raw, not on the level of last week but that was obviously to be expected. Enjoying the brand split so far and looking forward to Smackdown tomorrow, hopefully something significant happens between Dolph and Dean. Also AJ has called out Cena, we have American alpha's debut :mark: :mark: and hopefully more of Heath Slater!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lesnar obviously has to show up on Smackdown to retaliate. Question now is it an unadvertised sneak attack or do they advertise his appearance ahead of time to try to pop a rating? Hopefully the former, probably be the latter.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lesnar sells the fuck out of shit. Dude loves bouncing his head off the mat.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

MyaTheBee said:


>


That still makes me laugh so fucking much.

:lmao :lmao :maury


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Thought this Raw was solid. Didn't hit a home run like last week: but solid. I'll take that.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Loquacious sounds like a word I want to use. What does it mean?


Talkative. I may have been a tad sarcastic with that remark.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Natis Cole said:


> Fuck, I wanted Orton to punt Lesnar off WWE TV forever!! Now that would've been sweet!


Keep dreaming.

The only one who can REALLY do that is Vince McMahon. 


IN other words, Brock will be here forever. :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

What WWE needs to do now is not advertise Brock for a SD show, have him turn up unexpected like Orton did tonight, and F5 Orton.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"When you're white but still fuck with the south heavy"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*
ARRIVE
RKO
LEAVE
*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Yep. Not as good as last week, but pretty good, especially for a 3 hour show.


Well, last week we didn't get The Man doing a great promo and a match, so on that account this week was better 

But yeah, the show flowed better last week.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I might never watch wrestling again. After 6 years of not missing a show..I might just break the streak


----------



## Coaster (Jul 31, 2015)

Couldn't go One Week without a Smackdown Wrestler showing up on Raw. XD


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> ARRIVE
> 
> RKO
> 
> ...


Repeat.

Always repeat.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

MyaTheBee said:


>


he didn't deserve it


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Overall a decent Raw, not up to last weeks standard but not a bad show. Goodnight WrestlingForum :sleep


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Delbusto said:


> Jericho doesn't need KO, he just needs to bring Ralphus back.


He was and is, so great. Have to point out, back in the day, there was no, "Roman, Dean, Seth, Balor, missed a word in their promo!!!!" It was all about the gimmick.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Lesnar obviously has to show up on Smackdown to retaliate. Question now is it an unadvertised sneak attack or do they advertise his appearance ahead of time to try to pop a rating? Hopefully the former, probably be the latter.


If they do they should at least let Heyman do it. Maybe have Heyman tweet that Randy better watch his back at work or whatever.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> "When you're white but still fuck with the south heavy"


lmfao at the fan with the Brock t-shirt cheering with Orton..shake my damn head


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

wkc_23 said:


> "When you're white but still fuck with the south heavy"


All the bruhs and homies posing with Orton/taking pics like we in this bitch. Such a beautiful sight.


----------



## Danica (Feb 2, 2016)

Seth wearing AJ's vest fo the dark match, AJ's homecoming!!










Dean Ambrose, John Cena, Roman Reigns vs AJ Styles, Seth Rollins, Kevin Owens.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock got up from the RKO rather quickly.

:lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

SpikeDudley said:


> Idk I liked the Jericho promo at the end
> 
> The reigns and Rusev thing was pretty cool
> 
> Cesaro with a title shot


The Jericho promo was fine.

Roman "'Murica" Reigns vs "Evil foreigner" Rusev :lol I'm sure that will work.

I'm all for Cesaro getting a title shot, but a lackluster match with the Celtic bore isn't enough to hold my interest.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

DeeGuy said:


> Heyman is absolutely killing it


How so? He says the same shit each and every time.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

EL SHIV said:


> Talkative. I may have been a tad sarcastic with that remark.


Kind of makes you the man though. Crack a joke and teach all in one post ??


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Lesnar sells the fuck out of shit. Dude loves bouncing his head off the mat.


Sold the fuck out of Rollins' curbstomp like a BOSS, too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Danica said:


> Seth wearing AJ's vest fo the dark match, AJ's homecoming!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AJ and Seth must be really cool with one another.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Danica said:


> Seth wearing AJ's vest fo the dark match, AJ's homecoming!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool Seth doing that


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Brock got up from the RKO rather quickly.


Tired of Brocks bullshit Superman booking. Just because he's a UFC fighter means he's immune to being knocked out by wrestling moves. What a joke that people aren't sick of him but moan about Reigns and Cena.


----------



## Danica (Feb 2, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> AJ and Seth must be really cool with one another.


Well, Seth really respects him and wants to face AJ the most.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> AJ and Seth must be really cool with one another.


It seems so, at a recent live show in a match with Roman they both did a spot where they made it look like they would brawl while the audience was changing "fight!" (they were ganging up on Roman before that) and as they got close they changed it up and just hugged each other


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> "When you're white but still fuck with the south heavy"









-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760310951073550338


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Danica said:


> Well, Seth really respects him and wants to face AJ the most.


Yeah Seth has said in interview that he looked up to Styles for some time and we know on that match 10 years ago how Styles put Seth over in a big way. They likely get along really well now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Danica said:


> Well, Seth really respects him and wants to face AJ the most.


MOTY if that happens.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Brock got up from the RKO rather quickly.
> 
> :lol


Well it will take more than one RKO to keep the Beast down for long. :brock


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Natis Cole said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck, I wanted Orton to punt Lesnar off WWE TV forever!! Now that would've been sweet!
> ...


Brock can fuck off. Time for him to put someone over. Brock marks make him out to be such a big deal with his 5 appearances a year.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Brock totally no sold that RKO. :tenay


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Danica said:


> Seth wearing AJ's vest fo the dark match, AJ's homecoming!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least let Styles get the pin, even in the dark match. 

Tho that crowd was weak in the ATL, I hope that they gave Styles a loud ovation.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't mind suspending disbelief when it comes to that RKO since Brock selling it would have taken out the excitement out of the segment and we wouldn't have had the stare down. I am fine with it.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Ichigo87 said:


> Brock can fuck off. Time for him to put someone over. Brock marks make him out to be such a big deal with his 5 appearances a year.


Jesus....The fuck did Brock do to you?

Hit your mom?

Kicked your dog?


Burned your house down?


Relax, man. No need to get all salty when it's a SHOW consisting of 90% athletes on some type of Gear(not just Brock), you know?


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

The One Man Gang said:


> Brock totally no sold that RKO.


Of course, he no sells everything. Apparently, being a UFC fighter makes you immune to wrestling moves. Can't wait til the day they're done with this Superman booking for him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> At least let Styles get the pin, even in the dark match.


Owens will likely be eating the pin there. That's how they do it normally, if it is Seth, Styles and Owens, then Owens eats the pin. If it is Seth and Styles, then Styles eats the pin.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

Ichigo87 said:


> Brock can fuck off. Time for him to put someone over. Brock marks make him out to be such a big deal with his 5 appearances a year.


I rather Seth "yawn" rollins and Dean "hobo" ambrose fuck off. Sick of them in all the ppv main events and RAW/SD.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Ichigo87 said:
> 
> 
> > Brock can fuck off. Time for him to put someone over. Brock marks make him out to be such a big deal with his 5 appearances a year.
> ...


The same could be said about Roman but people here complain about him. (I'm no Roman mark). Brocks booking has become annoying, that's my issue with him.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

The One Man Gang said:


> Brock totally no sold that RKO. :tenay


No he didn't.


Did you forget Warrior/HHH(Pre-Game)? THAT was no-selling a finishing move.


Brock actually sold the impact of the move PERFECTLY. Didn't bother protecting his face or anything. He made the RKO look like the RKO.

Plus, he stayed down and then STRUGGLED to get up until Orton was in the crowd.


I'd say he sold it pretty well. :shrug


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

attituderocks said:


> Ichigo87 said:
> 
> 
> > Brock can fuck off. Time for him to put someone over. Brock marks make him out to be such a big deal with his 5 appearances a year.
> ...


Why? They have talent and actually show it unlike Brock "2 moves of doom" Lesnar.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ichigo87 said:


> The same could be said about Roman but people here complain about him. (I'm no Roman mark). Brocks booking has become annoying, that's my issue with him.


So shouldn't your issue instead be with... the bookers?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

He was down for a decent amount of time. You can't expect Brock to be out from the RKO as if he's Fandango or someone lol. 

A tombstone pile-driver that ended the career of Shawn Michaels couldn't keep these beast down.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760313308104851456


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Fuck that typo I made earlier when I typed "*AS* SUMMASLAM". lol




DGenerationMC said:


> I'm getting flashblacks to the night Randy spit in HHH's face 10 years ago.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Ichigo87 said:


> The same could be said about Roman but people here complain about him. (I'm no Roman mark). Brocks booking has become annoying, that's my issue with him.


Uhh...then shouldn't your "issue" be with WWE MANAGEMENT? 

You know....the people IN CHARGE of this stuff you're seeing?

The Superman Booking you hate?


Brock did lose against Cena/HHH before, you know?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bret Hart said:


> He was down for a decent amount of time. You can't expect Brock to be out from the RKO as if he's Fandango or someone lol.
> 
> A tombstone pile-driver that ended the career of Shawn Michaels couldn't keep these beast down.


Um...okay. :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Danica said:


> Seth wearing AJ's vest fo the dark match, AJ's homecoming!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny enough WWE always wants to send the crowd home happy by having the baby faces win. But in this match aside from Ambrose, the heel team is probably more loved by fans lol. Especially with AJ being in Georgia.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760313401537167360


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

Ichigo87 said:


> Why? They have talent and actually show it unlike Brock "2 moves of doom" Lesnar.


Lesnar when he tries can outwrestle Seth and Dean anyday. He can do two moves and make people care more than Seth's hundred flips and Dean's weak ddt.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

jericho was hilarious tonight :lol


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

was there any promo/interaction with Seth/finn tonight? Or was it just a show without a word about the Universe title? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Banez said:


> was there any promo/interaction with Seth/finn tonight? Or was it just a show without a word about the Universe title? :lol


There was an in-ring promo between the two, yes.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> *Atlanta is the gay black capital, the trap mecca, and the black American promise land*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Danica said:


> Seth wearing AJ's vest fo the dark match, AJ's homecoming!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit, Dean, Seth, Roman & John all in the same match :mark: :woo I hope they do something like this on the Raw after Summerslam, I NEED to see it haha.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


>


Lmao dude is ugly af but hilarious


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> There was an in-ring promo between the two, yes.


i read the results as i didn't watch it live due to timezones... will catch that up later. Thanks.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ Isn't that that computer guy(Steve Jobs or someone)?




EDIT : DAMMIT, BANEZ!! lol.


----------



## Danica (Feb 2, 2016)

Bromance.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

I didn't hear that well....were there any "Steroid City" chants at all tonight?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Holy shit, Dean, Seth, Roman & John all in the same match :mark: :woo


They'll likely upload the video of the match later to twitter/youtube, so keep an eye for it. That's how I watch the live shows/dark matches I'm interested in


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

shutupchico said:


> "just becun" haha... banks needs to go back to nxt where she can just wrestler and keep her mouth shut


*She'd probably be better off, I didn't realize just how good Charlotte has gotten on the mic until The Boss opened her mouth.*



GWB_Sparta said:


> Why the hell is Jericho getting involved in a women's segment


*Probably was sent out by Vince/Steph to save the opening segment, Banks was bombing pretty fucking bad.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah, Sasha really needs to improve on the mic and fast.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah, Sasha really needs to improve on the mic and fast.


Another problem is that she's not believable as a babyface on the mic. Her boss gimmick is pure heel. Hopefully the crowd doesn't turn on her.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm not a Charlotte fan, but I have to admit she's been winning me over recently. Tonight, she was really good on the mic and with her heel mannerisms and facial expressions. She's been winning me over in recent weeks. This week in particular her talent really stood out to me. Good on her.

Also, as much as I love Ric and he is the GOAT IMO, removing him from Charlotte's side was clearly the right move for Charlotte. Maybe WWE is getting it, which would be great..


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


>


*This needs to be quoted for the awesomeness lol.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sasha was great in NXT, maybe she's a bit nervous in front of larger crowds.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

the gift of jericho ,drink it in man


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I'm not a Charlotte fan, but I have to admit she's been winning me over recently. Tonight, she was really good on the mic and with her heel mannerisms and facial expressions. She's been winning me over in recent weeks. This week in particular her talent really stood out to me. Good on her.
> 
> Also, as much as I love Ric and he is the GOAT IMO, removing him from Charlotte's side was clearly the right move for Charlotte. Maybe WWE is getting it, which would be great..


Welcome to the club, I wasn't sold on her when she was called up but she won me over eventually. Yeah having her without Ric was for the best but they need to get rid of Dana for good as well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Re: Jericho, this is the most entertaining Jericho's been since 2008. And this is the most funny/charismatic Jericho has been since his WCW crybaby days (which is one of my favorite characters in wrestling history) and very early WWF days (1999-2000). This is clearly Jericho's best run since 2008, and his best run of the 2010's decade. Hope he keeps it up. It's also nice that he isn't jobbing every week like he's been doing in all of his 2010s comebacks.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760313401537167360
:lmao Of course :lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Also, as much as I love Ric and he is the GOAT IMO, removing him from Charlotte's side was clearly the right move for Charlotte. Maybe WWE is getting it, which would be great..


Worth noting that last week Raw hit a homer and this week while I wouldn't say it was a very good show per se was still solid. A string has started I mean I'll wait for a month of continued success to proclaim anything but the arrow is in the now pointing up which is nice


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Also, is it a coincidence that is the best Jericho has been in a very long time, since he finally hasn't been jobbing as much as he has in his recent previous comebacks? Coincidence? Nope. Also don't think it's a coincidence that is the best Seth has been since...you guessed it...not jobbing anywhere near as much. Also not a coincidence. 

Man, if WWE can finally be getting it, at least as far as their heels go, that would be such a big step for them. It feels like they are starting to get it. But it's just so hard to get excited about this with how many other times they've seemed to gotten it, only to be disappointed a few weeks or months later. Lets hope for all of us and all of the talent that WWE creative, Vince, and management are starting to get it and both Raw and SD are good going forward.



WrestlingOracle said:


> Worth noting that last week Raw hit a homer and this week while I wouldn't say it was a very good show per se was still solid. A string has started I mean I'll wait for a month of continued success to proclaim anything but the arrow is in the now pointing up which is nice


Yeah, I never thought this week was going to be as good as last week's show. You can't hit a HR every week, especially with 3 hours to fill and 50% of the roster. Just be somewhere in the good/solid neighboorhood more weeks than not, and I'll be happy. Just have a good batting average, in other words.

Hell, just look at last weeks and tonight's Raw thread. Just below 2,000 posts. Earlier this year and pre-brand split, this thread was in the low to mid 1,000 range. It's definitely gotten some people talking again. Whether or not WWE sustains it is completely up to their creative department, Vince, HHH, and Stephanie.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I had a great time at Raw tonight. Easily the biggest pop was Orton's RKO. Atlanta ERUPTED! The kid behind me described it perfectly "That was lit!" The dark match that followed was a 6 man Ambrose, Reigns, Cena vs AJ, Rollins, Owens and because of the RKO buzz remaining everybody in the dark match got a HUGE REACTION! Fun stuff.

Not as good of a show as last week and more crap filled tonight's show: Golden/Shining Stars, DY/Titus, Heath/Jinder but still a ton of really good segments: Opening promo was great, Rollins/Zayn, RKO, Jericho's second promo, finish to Cesaro/Sheamus was beautiful and a solid set up to Rollins/Balor. Overall still a good show.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Sasha's delivery is slightly awkward because her whole character, her whole essence, is a legit heel, it doesn't really click into place as a babyface. 

She's still amazing though it's not going to totally click until she turns heel on Bayley or whatever they end up doing down the line. I feel they've kinda given her a difficult situation saying be the top face but maintain your heel persona.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Dont tell me WWE are going to copy TNA AGAIN with Roman winning 2 titles like Lashley


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dell said:


> Sasha's delivery is slightly awkward because her whole character, her whole essence, is a legit heel, it doesn't really click into place as a babyface.
> 
> She's still amazing though it's not going to totally click until she turns heel on Bayley or whatever they end up doing down the line. I feel they've kinda given her a difficult situation saying be the top face but maintain your heel persona.


I don't think the issue with Sasha on the mic is about her being face or heel but rather about her delivery and acting. That's what she needs to work on.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Pretty ho-hum episode of RAW*:



> - Love the new theme song.
> 
> - Sasha is money!
> 
> ...


- Vic


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm impressed as well with Charlotte. I know WWE likes long title runs but I wouldn't be oppose to them doing a few titles changes between Sasha and Charlotte just to keep things unpredictable. The ending segment was awesome but I wonder if Brock could have sold the RKO more OR is WWE trying to show that it will take more than one RKO to beat him.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Also, is it a coincidence that is the best Jericho has been in a very long time, since he finally hasn't been jobbing as much as he has in his recent previous comebacks? Coincidence? Nope. Also don't think it's a coincidence that is the best Seth has been since...you guessed it...not jobbing anywhere near as much. Also not a coincidence.
> 
> Man, if WWE can finally be getting it, at least as far as their heels go, that would be such a big step for them. It feels like they are starting to get it. But it's just so hard to get excited about this with how many other times they've seemed to gotten it, only to be disappointed a few weeks or months later. Lets hope for all of us and all of the talent that WWE creative, Vince, and management are starting to get it and both Raw and SD are good going forward.


I posted it earlier in the is thread: this being easily Jericho's best work since his zenith as Honest Man is imo. due to Jericho as a performer taking his characteristic campiness that he uses to try and be cool and funny as a face that doesn't work anymore or at least not as well and Jericho has twisted that campiness to extremely self-assured ego which has made him a prime set-up man. A more wink-nod setup to the audience that has paid in spades. Seth though YES the key seems to be consistency I remember that brutal stretch in IIRC the second half of 2014 and going through some of 2015 where Seth lost so many non-title matches a*nd at one point I even remember he requested and was sad when he didn't recieve help to beat Dolph Ziggler*. Unlike what WWE did with JBL where yes ultimately he whiskered away every major time they still made sure JBL got enough in and little wins along the build to ensure people knew JBL could go but they didnt do that with Seth. Now they have stuck to their guns with Seth thus far and the results have looked better.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

It's been ages since WWE had a intergender match between random partners, when was the last time there was one before tonight ?


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

-Jericho should be Raw's champion.
-The lack of Styles really hurts Raw.
-Braun Strowman needs new gear, he needs his hair back, and he needs to be a face.
-I fell asleep after the first hour.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Show was fine but not near the level of last week's. Jericho is rapidly becoming my favorite performer again.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

Frost99 said:


> #WWELogic #TrainWRECK #CrazyOldBastardMcMahon


Haha I was so sure it was going to happen tonight.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

This show was better than last week's in terms of storylines. Last week had better in ring action.


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

The ending to this week's RAW was brilliant. Not going to give any spoilers, but in my opinion, that's the best ending to RAW in years.

:applause


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Danica said:


> Seth wearing AJ's vest fo the dark match, AJ's homecoming!!


Seth acknowledges who the real MVP is...


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I'm impressed as well with Charlotte. I know WWE likes long title runs but I wouldn't be oppose to them doing a few titles changes between Sasha and Charlotte just to keep things unpredictable. The ending segment was awesome but *I wonder if Brock could have sold the RKO more* OR is WWE trying to show that it will take more than one RKO to beat him.


Sold it as well as he has sold other finishers.

I don't understand why you think he should've stayed down as if he was unconscious.

He's not supposed to be a normal WWE superstar. He's supposed to be THE BEAST. 



And besides, he took a little bit of time to get to his feet until Orton was well within the crowd. 


It was perfect selling by Brock. 


And besides, if Brock didn't get up, how would the Staredown between Randy and Brock occur? They're trying to promote this match, you know?



And yes...It will take more than just one RKO to put down the beast.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

I thought maybe I could like Finn now that he's on the main roster but then they gave him the usual wwe babyface promo 101 and it seems I will tire of him eveb faster than I did on NXT.

Seth since returning has been great and has also returned to being one of my favorites. Less screen time and less jobbing has done wonders for his likability. He's starting to appear as the star theyve wanted him to be. 

I'm really excited for Reigns and Rusev. sure I wanted this feud at last year Mania but I'm still going to enjoy it now. Both guys can benifit and I've always enjoyed their chemistry. 

The opening segment was great. A lot of people are mixed on it but it was different and very enjoyable IMO. Plus I'm getting a chance to see Jericho and Owens team up again with the added bonus of them feuding with Enzo and Cass. Great stuff ahead for these 4.

RKO out of nowhere to end the show was a great way to close. Randy looks like he's truly enjoying himself these days. genuinely happy Orton is the best Orton

Another pretty good Raw.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> I thought maybe I could like Finn now that he's on the main roster but then they gave him the usual wwe babyface promo 101 and it seems I will tire of him eveb faster than I did on NXT.



I wonder if the fans are gonna be hypocrites or if they're gonna turn on Balor for being a boring, bland motherfucker like they turned on Roman. Balor is actually even more boring on the mic than Roman and this is the guy who is supposedly gonna take RR's spot for now. Fuck...


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Loved the ending to RAW. Reminded me of the defiant Randy Orton back in 2004.










- vic


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This week's show was definitely not as good as last week's. It dragged at times. The opening segment along with the intergender tag match took up almost 35 minutes of real time. However, I will not complain as the promo was something different with the Sasha and Charlotte kicking off the show. Enzo's got good mic skills and Jericho has been fresh and entertaining lately (along with new arm tattoos). Rollins continues to be a highlight to watch as his promo with Finn Balor at the top of the 2nd hour was good too. 

Roman Reigns has stepped down from the main event scene to enter an upper-card feud with Rusev and that's fine with me. The promos these two might have are going to be interesting to hear. Not sure if Titus O'Neil is going to feud with his former tag partner but maybe if they acknowledge the last time they feuded with each other I'm down with it. Won't be surprised if they don't though. Cesaro's post-Draft interview has lead to him defeating Sheamus to earn a future Title shot. Good for him. Lastly, the Beast is back along with Paul Heyman and I liked how the show ended. Came out of nowhere and Randy looked fresh as a face again. Good way to start this feud.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

That 'RKO out of nowhere' was pretty fucking great TBH. Orton is just loving it since he's come back, seems more energized.

Maybe he's also happy about finally getting in there with Lesnar too.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Smackdown may win this week. It won't take much after that crap show.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I actually really enjoyed the opening hour and the ending. The opening segment was fun but Sasha needs to get better at talking and that's coming from a big fan of hers. Charlotte is great too but her over the top facial expressions can be so cringeworthy at times. Reigns vs Rusev is a great match for Summerslam and I hope that Roman actually ends up taking the title. Rollins made Finn look pretty shitty on the mic in comparison, ouch (once again that's coming from a big fan of finn). 

EDIT: Almost forgot about Jericho, dude will be the MVP of Raw at this rate.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

This is indeed the rise of the lost generations.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Finn looks like an Irish skinny kid beside Rollins. Doesn't belong in the world title picture
Nia Jaz looks like an overweight Samoan China
Reigns dressed like a Samoan kane.
New day need to turn heel, far more entertaining
Sasha Banks sucks on the mic
Jericho is goat still


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Randy Orton is going to DIE on August 21st.....:ha :maury :HA


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Loved the episode from start to finish.

Very happy to see Heyman again BUT that RKO tho... :zayn3


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Lesnar has a nice burial plot for Orton in a cemetary in Suplex City


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That RKO outta nowhere :zayn3


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

I was curious, do you think that idiot referee will be punished for trying to give the belt to Charlotte? That was about as bad as refusing to count when the shoulders are on the mat.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

So after this Raw, do Owens, Zayn and Cesaro still have no direction heading into SS, or did I miss something?


----------



## ThugaThugaBaby (Jul 11, 2016)

Nice mixed-gender matches when the only mixed-gender thing that happend was a fucking slap pussy ass company.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

SDWarrior said:


> So after this Raw, do Owens, Zayn and Cesaro still have no direction heading into SS, or did I miss something?


Owens and Jericho vs. Enzo and Cass match was teased.

Unsurprisingly yes neither Zayn nor Cesaro have any direction heading into SS.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

ShadowKiller said:


> Owens and Jericho vs. Enzo and Cass match was teased.
> 
> Unsurprisingly yes neither Zayn nor Cesaro have any direction heading into SS.


When was the owens/jericho tag match teased? I must have been out to lunch during that episode. lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SDWarrior said:


> So after this Raw, do Owens, Zayn and Cesaro still have no direction heading into SS, or did I miss something?


Well....

Owens "has Jericho's back"

Cesaro won a match vs Sheamus in where whomever impressed Foley and Steph most get a future title shot...sometime

Zayn lost to Rollins

So...yep, no direction, pretty much sums up those 3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> When was the owens/jericho tag match teased? I must have been out to lunch during that episode. lol


Last night, Jericho was doing a backstage promo saying that someone has his back, and KO appeared and told Jericho that he has his back.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

raw really was jericho last night. he was on his A game.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Last night, Jericho was doing a backstage promo saying that someone has his back, and KO appeared and told Jericho that he has his back.


I hope it's short lived and leads to a feud. Owens is too good to be stuck tagging.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> I hope it's short lived and leads to a feud. Owens is too good to be stuck tagging.


It will. These type of situations almost always do.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

RAW programs after Ep. #1210 :



PROGRAM #1 
* Seth Rollins vs. Finn Bálor for the WWE Universal Championship 

PROGRAM #2
* Sasha Banks ?? vs. Charlotte for the WWE Women’s Championship 

PROGRAM #3
* The New Day; Xavier Woods, Kofi Kingston & Big E ?? vs. The Club, Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows for the WWE Tag Team Championships 

PROGRAM #4
* Rusev ??? vs. Roman Reigns for the U.S. Championship 

PROGRAM #5
* Darren Young vs. Titus O’Neill 

PROGRAM #6
* Big Cass & Enzo Amore vs. Kevin Owens & Chris Jericho​
Not including the inter-promotional Lesnar, Orton program, of course. Cesaro, Sheamus a program? Maybe Golden Truth, Shinning Stars?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Maybe the worst camera cut of the night...










Seriously...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Only one week in and we already have 'brand invasions'.

I know it's kinda necessary for a match like this but ....after one fucking week?? You just know there's gonna be guys and gals flip flopping between every show in six months time.

EDIT: Somebody make that Dunn/Bischoff gif ^ one of the WF family.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Good segment. Lets hope it continues. Raw definitely has a much bigger feel than SD, and even bigger than Raw pre-draft. Hope they keep it up.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ShowStopper again :grande


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

After endless tiring months of McMahon dominated openings getting Sasha/Enzo and Jericho/Charlotte to open the show felt very refreshing. 

Another good RAW if not quite as good as last week.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sami: 0 Rollins: 3

:MAD

No Swagger AGAIN!!! 

:fuckthis


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Sami: 0 Rollins: 3
> 
> :MAD


Well, Rollins is The Man, so no shame in that 

But really, I see a feud between Sami and Rollins possibly for the title in the not so distant future where Rollins eventually puts Sami over. Rollins has said in an interview last year that Sami would be his ideal opponent to defend the title against, so I wouldn't be surprised if they have some plans to do that.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Sami: 0 Rollins: 3
> 
> :MAD
> 
> ...


Have to tune in to WWE Superstars. :kobelol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dolorian said:


> Well, Rollins is The Man, so no shame in that
> 
> But really, I see a feud between Sami and Rollins possibly for the title in the not so distant future where Rollins eventually puts Sami over. Rollins has said in an interview last year that Sami would be his ideal opponent to defend the title against, so I wouldn't be surprised if they have some plans to do that.


If they can have Sami win at Survivor Series in Canada where we will snap over a victory like that. it would be blessed :zayn3



FRONT PAGE STORY★;61672298 said:


> Have to tune in to WWE Superstars. :kobelol


:cry I don't know how much more I can take, burh.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Honey Bucket said:


> Only one week in and we already have 'brand invasions'.
> 
> I know it's kinda necessary for a match like this but ....after one fucking week?? You just know there's gonna be guys and gals flip flopping between every show in six months time.
> 
> EDIT: Somebody make that Dunn/Bischoff gif ^ one of the WF family.


Its a inter brand match between a mercenary ass kicker and crazy sob with ied who never cared about a rule. Of course they take shots at one another, but security will throw them out. 


As for the reality of the situation the split doesn't go fully hard to September 15. They decided to honor the cards they sold to live events. That is why SD guys work dark matches after Raw, Raw guys work dark matches after SD, Balor/Bliss/Carmella worked the NXT tour dates outside Florida, and Cena will also work China. They advertised the card because they didn't want to spoil their draft, but instead of using the card subject to change stick they decided to keep to what they billed which ends September 15 as Meltzer said and then they will tour as solely Raw or SD


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Jericho is excellent. Such a great character.

Orton/Lesnar has the potential to be a very good feud. I'd personally let Lesnar speak though to give it that personal feel.

Sami should not be losing after beating his arch rival 2 weeks ago. That should've been his springboard and he should be gathering momentum with some wins to challenge Rusev/a big heel down the line.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bazinga said:


> Sami should not be losing after beating his arch rival 2 weeks ago. That should've been his springboard and he should be gathering momentum with some wins to challenge Rusev/a big heel down the line.


Rollins shouldn't be losing either.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

Loved Orton's shtick last night. Fit Heyman's promo perfectly.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Two good Raw's in a row. Let's hope they keep it up.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think it is safe to say that Raw won again this week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thaaang (Jul 29, 2016)

The logic of the World Wrestling Entertainment:

1. Why give a man, WHO has written numerous books by hand, a mobile laptop thingy?

2. Why is it authority figures only come up with match ideas when wrestlers are already in the ring? And why do matches allways have to start "right now"? And why do the wrestlers in the ring shut up and stop insulting each other once they have been told they have a match? I mean, they could continue and say now I beat you, no, I beat you et cetera.

3. Why is a championship match made for SummerSlam and we haven't seen the belt? Another thing: why is it Seth Rollins WHO is one of the challengers for the title? And why have they made the second challenger emerge so quickly by competing in one night. He fought one fatal four way and won, fought a singles match and won in one night. People have fought more and still gotten nothing. Why not make his going for the gold something universal of some kind?

4. Normally a referee only starts a match when both wrestlers are on their feet facing each other and have said they are ready to do battle. I mean, a referee don't start a match for a Cash-in of the briefcase if a wrestler is Down on the floor. If one wrestler is going for a head start then the referee seperates the two before starting the match. But now Jinder Mahal and Heath Slater are in the ring. Slater has his back turned to his opponent and still the referee starts the match. Why? It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

thaaang said:


> The logic of the World Wrestling Entertainment:
> 
> 1. Why give a man, WHO has written numerous books by hand, a mobile laptop thingy?


Because he can;

(1) Keep a track of RAW's under goings.
(2) Text and Tweet.
(3) Watch the WWE Network.
(4) Use it as an eventual weapon.




thaaang said:


> 2. Why is it authority figures only come up with match ideas when wrestlers are already in the ring? And why do matches allways have to start "right now"? And why do the wrestlers in the ring shut up and stop insulting each other once they have been told they have a match? I mean, they could continue and say now I beat you, no, I beat you et cetera.


Why are they in the ring in the first place? They're booked, but the audience doesn't know until someone comes out and says. Which allows a brief amount of time to be wasted beforehand, because RAW does have three hours to try and fill... It's all filler.



thaaang said:


> 3. Why is a championship match made for SummerSlam and we haven't seen the belt? Another thing: why is it Seth Rollins WHO is one of the challengers for the title? And why have they made the second challenger emerge so quickly by competing in one night. He fought one fatal four way and won, fought a singles match and won in one night. People have fought more and still gotten nothing. Why not make his going for the gold something universal of some kind?


If people saw the belt beforehand, it would be less of a surprise for SummerSlam. As for the challenger appearing so quickly, it was a way to focus less on Roman (who now has a feud with Rusev) and set the sights on Finn Bálor... Who will find no gold at the end of this rainbow, because the theme is going on firsts... First draft pick, first ever NXT champion and possibly the first ever Universal Champion... The Man, The Architect... Seth Rollins :rollins



thaaang said:


> 4. Normally a referee only starts a match when both wrestlers are on their feet facing each other and have said they are ready to do battle. I mean, a referee don't start a match for a Cash-in of the briefcase if a wrestler is Down on the floor. If one wrestler is going for a head start then the referee seperates the two before starting the match. But now Jinder Mahal and Heath Slater are in the ring. Slater has his back turned to his opponent and still the referee starts the match. Why? It doesn't make any sense.


If you watched that RAW segment carefully;

(1) The bell rung, but Slater continued to spout shit.
(2) Even though Jinder could have taken him down with his back turned, waited for Slater to at least turn around before proceeding to attack.






As for MitB cash-in's, you've obviously not seen the Daniel Bryan cash-in on Big Show.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Raw has been killing it lately!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

